# August 2013 Rainbow Babies!!



## Crystal5483

Hi there!

I know it's still early for most but I'm currently pregnant after three early losses and due August 3rd! 

I thought it would be amazing to have some group support as we hit every milestone! 

Can't wait to see some other ladies!!

-Crystal

EDD List for our Group!!!

*1st*

*2nd*
*
3rd*
_Crystal5483_

*4th*

*5th*
_AmbiguousHope_

*6th*
_JBK 2012_

*7th*

*8th*
_Barhanita_

*9th*

*10th*

*11th*
_Hope1409_

*12th*
*
13th*
_Hoover216_

*14th*
_merristems_

*15th*
_Pray2bBlessed_

16th

17th

18th

19th[/B]
_runnergrl
KelseyK_

*20th

21st

22nd

23rd

24th

25th*
_IvyLane
emergRN_


*26th

27th

28th

29th

30th

31st*


----------



## Scorpio23

Hey Crystal,

Congrats! I'm not 100% sure of my EDD it will be either late July or early August.
I have my first scan scheduled for next week Tuesday (nervous & anxious).

How are you feeling so far?


----------



## Crystal5483

Welcome Scorpio!

I've been sick with bronchitis so short of breath! But I've been very tired with no other real "symptoms" besides hot flashes. 

How about you?


----------



## Scorpio23

Oh no not bronchitis. Get well soon x

I've had heaps of symptoms, fatigue, constant urination, nausea, morning sickness, food aversions, nose bleeds, sinus and thirst.
Sorry if TMI but I've had mild diarrhea now and again.

I was sick with the cold/flu end of Oct to early Nov and this is when I noticed EWCM. I had lack of BD due to DH working double shifts. I thought there was no chance I could get pregnant. We were also getting ready to fly out to Hong Kong for two weeks. I did feel funny when in HK so the day I got home I did a test. It was BFN. I waited a few more days but still felt weird so took another test. It was BFP.


----------



## Crystal5483

I'm trying :) I'm going to call the doctor today - she said if I still wasn't feeling better we could do a short round of a small dose of prednisone. I think that would help a lot - it's been a week since I've seen her and almost three since I started getting sick!

I'm glad that you got your bfp despite not perfect BDing! I was nervous because we wore each other out and never BDed on O day or the day after! Just the like 4 days prior!

You'll have to let me know what your EDD and hopefully some other ladies out there will join us and I can keep track of us all on the front page!


----------



## twinkletots

Hi ladies,
I am due 3rd august too! Although feels way too far away to even seem possible.
I am having lots of twinges and cramps that are making me paranoid.
Also can't stop eating!!!


----------



## Crystal5483

Hi twinkle!!! Woohoo another August 3rd!!

I'm eating A TON, I'm tired, but no cramps/twinges which worries me! lol


----------



## twinkletots

Ok so I just checked my dates and due Aug 5th not 3rd but close enough!
I know if you get symptoms you worry, if you don't get symptoms you still worry.
I am on an hourly underwear check as keep thinking I feel bleeding. Need to seriously chill out or its going to be a very long nine months (hopefully)


----------



## Scorpio23

Hey Ladies,

H&H 9 months to you both.
It's hard trying not to be anxious.
Let us remain positive and happy :)

I bought a pregnancy diary to get my mind off things.
It's really helped so far. I've jotted down my symptoms etc.
And I've written out a nutrional diet.
I look forward to filling out all the details :D

Have either of you done something which helps ease your mind?

x Scorpio


----------



## Crystal5483

I work and my DD keeps me pretty busy. That and I'm getting blood tests every 3 days so that definitely helps.


----------



## twinkletots

Work keeps my mind off things a bit. 
I also usually exercise a lot which keeps me sane but decided to tone it down for this pregnancy just in case. Going to stick to swimming and low impact stuff which will hopefully help me relax.
I like the idea of a journal Scorpio, I do find writing things down helps me.

Oh and the constant eating is filling a few hours too!! :thumbup:


----------



## Scorpio23

Hehe yes the eating does help pass time.

I can't concentrate at work. I think it's because I was pregnant while away on a 3 week break. Haven't really broke out of holiday mode as yet.
I find it very hard to keep motivated mainly because of fatigue.
And at home I keep doing silly things like putting away the linen in the pantry LOL. Is this what they call baby brain?

Christmas is just around the corner and I haven't had time to go pressie shopping or anything. 6 days left until the first scan. DH and I will announce our news to family on Christmas day. It will be too hard to keep a secret. FX that everything is ok on the scan.


----------



## Crystal5483

Amazing that you have a first scan already booked!! I'm praying that Thursday is my next blood draw and he said at my last appointment that he'd be thinking about 12/3 for first scan. I hope that's correct!!


----------



## Scorpio23

I have been seeing a FS/Gynae after the MC.
I called up the doctors office as soon as I got my BFP.
The nurse said it was best to go for a scan at approx 5 weeks.


----------



## Crystal5483

12/3 will be 5w2d so that would be good for me too. I need to go because I had a suspected ectopic last December.


----------



## twinkletots

Start of the baby brain already! Mine has never gone away and it's been over 4 years now. :dohh:

That's good you ladies have got bloods and scans booked already. I am seeing midwife on Monday but not sure when will get a scan. I was offered an early scan when i was pregnant last time due to preious miscarriage so I will probably get offered an early scan again.

I am just not sure when to get it as both of my miscarriages have been after 8 weeks. Don't want to go for early scan at 8 weeks and everything fine then have to wait until 12 weeks and find no heartbeat.

Feeling really positive today though so fingers crossed we have 3 sticky beans (1 each not 3 each!!!)


----------



## JBK 2012

Hey girls, 

This is the first time for me to join a board, but thought it would be fun and hopefully help with the anxieties of being pregnant after having a miscarriage 2 months ago. From what I can tell I think my due date will be August 5, 2013. I am so excited/nervous/anxious/happy! I have had two betas done, one on the 26th which was 201 and one today which was 696:) 

So happy to be here!


----------



## Crystal5483

Welcome JBK! Those are fantastic numbers for 16dpo?? Wow!!! My beta at 16dpo was 312 :)

I go back tomorrow at 19dpo for a re-test!!

TWINKLE I feel positive today too!!! Very positive!!! And yes ONE EACH please lol


----------



## JBK 2012

Well I dont do charting, so this is just from what I can tell per my body, and I had implantation bleeding this time...

This is a silly question..but how do you get your signatures and goodies at the bottom of your post?

Also, anyone elses symptoms come and go?


----------



## Crystal5483

www.thebump.com
www.countdowntopregnancy.com
www.countdownmypregnancy.com

Is where I get mine :)


----------



## twinkletots

Hi and welcome jbk!
I am not really having much in the way of symptoms and wish my boobs would hurry up and get sore cos usually they do. Keep prodding them to check but nada.

How do you girls know your beta numbers. In fact what are beta numbers?!!


----------



## twinkletots

Hi and welcome jbk!
I am not really having much in the way of symptoms and wish my boobs would hurry up and get sore cos usually they do. Keep prodding them to check but nada.

How do you girls know your beta numbers. In fact what are beta numbers?!!


----------



## Leffy

Hello, I am Agust 1st #2 after 6 losses and with Lupus Anticoagulant treating it with Clexane xxx


----------



## Crystal5483

Welcome Leffy!!! Is this the first time with clexane?

Twinkle - I get blood (beta) drawn every 3-4 days to check to see if numbers are going up and doubling.


----------



## twinkletots

I want that crystal! I am going to ask when see midwife on Monday to see if can get regular bloods taken to put my crazy mind at rest.
Not sure they will but worth a try ;)


----------



## Crystal5483

How far along are you again? Typically they stop doing them after the first scan.


----------



## twinkletots

I want that crystal! I am going to ask when see midwife on Monday to see if can get regular bloods taken to put my crazy mind at rest.
Not sure they will but worth a try ;)


----------



## twinkletots

I am only 4weeks and 3 days. If I got them up until first scan that would be great. Why does my stupid phone keep posting everything twice?!


----------



## Scorpio23

Hey Ladies,

Sending sticky dust today :D

Some of my symptoms seem to be calming down. Boobs aren't as sore as they were two days ago. And I'm not as nauseous either. Could be due to eating more snacky foods throughout the day. I had a wholegrain, fruit & nut bar before I left the house this morning and another one when on the train into work. It seemed to ease the nausea.


----------



## Leffy

Crystal5483 said:


> Welcome Leffy!!! Is this the first time with clexane?
> 
> Twinkle - I get blood (beta) drawn every 3-4 days to check to see if numbers are going up and doubling.

Hiya, thanks and yep its our first pregnancy since the diagnosis and I am very nervous, I justread a few things online about its possible effects and that's made me a bit more scared, have you used Clexane before?

I have read that it can interfere with milk production which frightens me as i was unable to BF my DD and i have my heart set on as much BF as possible with this baby FX


----------



## Crystal5483

Twinkle not sure why it's posting twice but yea it wouldn't hurt to get them done bat least a couple :)

Scorpio I haven't had either of those symptoms. Skin breakout YES and bloating. But I wasn't sick with DD until 8 weeks in fact I felt completely normal! I think bloat happens more with 2nd pregnancy 

Leffy no I have not. My mom was on heparin with me though. Once I see my beans HB I'm going to contact hematologist for consult. I have MTHFR but cannot take aspirin.


----------



## JBK 2012

twinkletots said:


> Hi and welcome jbk!
> I am not really having much in the way of symptoms and wish my boobs would hurry up and get sore cos usually they do. Keep prodding them to check but nada.
> 
> How do you girls know your beta numbers. In fact what are beta numbers?!!

Hey Twinkletots, 
My Dr. checks your HCG level by bloodwork at your first visit and then again in two days to make sure they are rising. I dont think he checks them again after the second time...although I wish he would just to ease my mind! I understand what you mean about your boobs, I poke mine constantly although they seem to be less sore than they were..or maybe I am just super paranoid:wacko:


----------



## Scorpio23

Oh no the sore boobs are coming back now all of a sudden.
And fatigue hits me hard at work. Wish I could sneak a nap under my desk without anyone noticing hehe.

Another symptom I have is sinus. I will sneeze at strange times.


----------



## twinkletots

Hi JBK, what are we like with the boob poking?! I know mine get really tender when I am pregnant but can't remember when it usually starts. Sure it was really early so hoping to get sore boobies soon to put my mind at rest! :haha:

Crystal, what is MTHFR if you don't mind me asking?

Scorpio, I am sneezing lots too. Thought it was a cold but mainly happens in bed at night. Driving my hubby crazy, not helping my insomnia either! I just want to get some :sleep:


----------



## Crystal5483

HCG went from 312 to 1536! No more blood tests now. Ultrasound on Monday morning at 9am!

MTHFR is a genetic mutation on a chromosome that can come out later in life. It effects the way you metabolize folic acid and b vitamins.


----------



## twinkletots

Crystal5483 said:


> HCG went from 312 to 1536! No more blood tests now. Ultrasound on Monday morning at 9am!
> 
> MTHFR is a genetic mutation on a chromosome that can come out later in life. It effects the way you metabolize folic acid and b vitamins.

Congrats Crystal on your fabulous figures! and how exciting getting a scan on monday. ggod luck and keep us posted how it goes.


----------



## JBK 2012

That is great news Crystal!!

TMI, but I have been experiencing watery discharge..I have read this is normal, and I def. had it with my last pregnancy but that didnt end well:( Anyone else having this?? I asked the nurse about it the other day and she said it was normal if it wasnt colored/smelly, but I am still worried. I assume its way to early to be leaking amniotic fluid?!


----------



## Crystal5483

Yes WAY too early. It's normal. I am the same. I actually leaked amniotic fluid with DD at the end of my pregnancy and I had NO IDEA I couldn't feel it! But its why I was induced.


----------



## JBK 2012

Thank you:) I needed to hear that..


----------



## twinkletots

I am also having watery cm. Keep feeling like I am bleeding but when I check its just watery. Hoping we are all normal!


----------



## Scorpio23

Me too. Watery CM. 

All the best Crystal with your scan Monday.
Mine is scheduled for Tuesday arvo (aussies way of saying afternoon). 

I haven't done any blood tests. My doctor hasn't issued any. 
I'm glad in a way as blood tests frustrate me.


----------



## twinkletots

I am also having watery cm. Keep feeling like I am bleeding but when I check its just watery. Hoping we are all normal!


----------



## Crystal5483

My doctor does blood and early scans because last December I had a suspected ectopic. So they want to make sure levels rise correctly and that baby is in the right place. 

I'm ready for bed but still at work :(


----------



## Crystal5483

You too Scorpio! I think the nurse put mine in the morning because she knows I hate waiting around LOL


----------



## JBK 2012

Im glad to know I am not the only one running to the bathroom all the time checking my drawers!


----------



## Crystal5483

:) I'm tired and hungry lol


----------



## Leffy

JBK 2012 said:


> Im glad to know I am not the only one running to the bathroom all the time checking my drawers!

Definitely not the only one, I am convinced AF is here then i remember :cloud9: We just have tro keep each other grounded aned stay as positive as we can I guess.

Does anyone have any bizzarre symptoms? I have a wierd soreness the bit where your ear joins your head it seems to become really sensitive when i am PG and even bleed after i wash my hair, has anyone else ever had this?


----------



## Crystal5483

LEFFY no I can't say that I have! That is definitely on the "unique" side of things! Nothing out of the ordinary so far really! Except that for the first time ever my "nips" hurt/itch occasionally lol


----------



## Leffy

ha i thought it was a little umm odd! Definitely relate to the boobs and nips.


----------



## twinkletots

Leffy said:


> JBK 2012 said:
> 
> 
> Im glad to know I am not the only one running to the bathroom all the time checking my drawers!
> 
> Definitely not the only one, I am convinced AF is here then i remember :cloud9: We just have tro keep each other grounded aned stay as positive as we can I guess.
> 
> Does anyone have any bizzarre symptoms? I have a wierd soreness the bit where your ear joins your head it seems to become really sensitive when i am PG and even bleed after i wash my hair, has anyone else ever had this?Click to expand...

Defo a new one on me! Means you're special tho and shows anything goes when ur preggers!!
Crystal, tired and hungry is the story of my life :haha:

I am jealous of you ladies with sore boobies, sure mine should have started by now :growlmad:


----------



## Crystal5483

TWINKLE let me specify one thing. It NEVER happened with DD. I never had sore bbs at all before! Ever!!


----------



## Leffy

I would say you could have my sore boobs but i am SO grateful i will keep them and moan loudly over here out of your earshot! 

I think my worst 'problem' is the bruising from my jabs but even that im grateful for TBH, someone at playgroup saw them today and gave me some really funny looks. I had to explain because Meg keeps telling everyone that daddy did it (which is true, he injects me but they look like huge punches or something!)


----------



## twinkletots

Crystal5483 said:


> TWINKLE let me specify one thing. It NEVER happened with DD. I never had sore bbs at all before! Ever!!

Yeah but I always get sore boobs, its usually my first symptom. Sure they will arrive in a couple of weeks and I will get right on it moaning about how sore they are!

Gotta love kids , putting their dads in it for domestic abuse. God knows what they say behind our backs


----------



## twinkletots

Leffy said:


> JBK 2012 said:
> 
> 
> Im glad to know I am not the only one running to the bathroom all the time checking my drawers!
> 
> Definitely not the only one, I am convinced AF is here then i remember :cloud9: We just have tro keep each other grounded aned stay as positive as we can I guess.
> 
> Does anyone have any bizzarre symptoms? I have a wierd soreness the bit where your ear joins your head it seems to become really sensitive when i am PG and even bleed after i wash my hair, has anyone else ever had this?Click to expand...

Defo a new one on me! Means you're special tho and shows anything goes when ur preggers!!
Crystal, tired and hungry is the story of my life :haha:

I am jealous of you ladies with sore boobies, sure mine should have started by now :growlmad:


----------



## JBK 2012

Happy Friday Girls!!

I hope everyone is feeling like crap today, haha, jk..kind of...I wish I felt like crap! I havent had any headaches for the past couple of days and my boobs seem a little less sore. Im going crazy over here. I've been praying for signs that there is a healthy baby in there.

On a side note...Ive had a very slight pinching pain in my belly, not low but a little the side of my belly button, kind of below the ribs..any thoughts?

I hate feeling so anxious. I know you girls know the feeling. I know we all know there is nothing we can do but try to keep positive, but man is that hard sometimes!

I hope you all have a lovely day:hugs:


----------



## Crystal5483

For once in my life I want to skip the weekend! Come on 9am Monday!!!


----------



## JBK 2012

I know you are so excited Crystal. I hope you get great results!!


----------



## Leffy

Happy Friday! I havent had the pain you are describing i dont think but i am getting lots of mild AF/ OV type pains on and off. 

Whats happening on Monday? I hope its good :thumbup:

I just had a call from my midwife :) my booking in appointment is for the 21st of December, which feels like YEARS away and she gave me the date for my scan which will be the 17th January :)


----------



## JBK 2012

Its so exciting to have your appointments scheduled:)

They wait quite a long time for your first apt...But I guess I am used the the "small town" doctor and go in right when I get a BFP.


----------



## Crystal5483

Monday is my first ultrasound!


----------



## Leffy

Oh Crystal thats fab, You must be so exited, will you be posting your pics when you get home?

JBK I have seen my GP but the midwife doesn't see you until after 8 weeks here :wacko: Quite how im supposed to manage until then I dont know!


----------



## Crystal5483

I have to go to work after but I will most definitely try. If not immediately then definitely when I get home. I am not expecting to see much as I'll only be 5w2d!


----------



## Leffy

My scan with Megg was 5w5d and i couldn't see anything but they said there was a HB and pointed bits out to me BUT when i look now she looked like a little phone lol. My last pregnancy I was 6w5d and you could clearly see a baby. They are tiny though and sometimes before 6w you cant see a HB even if there is a perfectly healthy baby so please dont panic xxx


----------



## Crystal5483

Oh I won't! I was 7w1d with Madison. And was able to see HB andinally which is CRAZY! But I don't expect to see anything so no hopes up yet! Just want to see the sac!


----------



## Barhanita

Hey there! 

Can I join you? I am pregnant and hoping my rainbow baby will be born in August 2013.


----------



## Crystal5483

Welcome Barhanita!! 

It's going to be a busy weekend for me and I wish it wasn't! I'm tired! 

Last night at dinner I bent over to reach for my purse and I almost couldn't! I'm so bloated!!


----------



## Leffy

Barhanita said:


> Hey there!
> 
> Can I join you? I am pregnant and hoping my rainbow baby will be born in August 2013.

Hello! Welcome :flower:


----------



## Leffy

Good Luck for today Crystal, I'm sure everything will be perfect xxx


----------



## Crystal5483

Thanks Leffy! 1 hour 38 minutes!


----------



## Crystal5483

Measuring 5w3d and it's in the right spot. So I guess my new EDD is 8/2! Currently showing "empty" but they said that's normal and the US tech said she felt "positive" for when I come back!


----------



## JBK 2012

How exciting!! I know you are just thrilled. So happy for you:)


----------



## Crystal5483

I go back next Monday for another ultrasound.


----------



## Leffy

Thats brilliant hon :) xxx


----------



## Scorpio23

Congrats :D


----------



## Leffy

How is everyone today? 
I seem to be relaxing into it a little now which is nice. I think i will only relax once i have seen the MW though


----------



## JBK 2012

Hey Leffy, 

I feel okay today. Its so odd, somedays I am very confident everything is going well and others I worry something is wrong all day! Seeing the doc always does help ease your worries:) I am so scared/anxious to go to my ultrasound next wednesday...


----------



## Crystal5483

I'm still nervous that nothing is going to show up on Mondays scan! But slowly trying to let that feeling fade!


----------



## Crystal5483

So I spent hours (ok not really) looking at my scan pic... I think I see a yolk sac??


----------



## Barhanita

JBK 2012 said:


> Hey Leffy,
> 
> I feel okay today. Its so odd, somedays I am very confident everything is going well and others I worry something is wrong all day! Seeing the doc always does help ease your worries:) I am so scared/anxious to go to my ultrasound next wednesday...

I feel the same way.


----------



## Leffy

Crystal5483 said:


> So I spent hours (ok not really) looking at my scan pic... I think I see a yolk sac??
> 
> View attachment 526865

I~ think there is a bean shaped item (baby?) in that general area, i will dig out my scans from that gestation if you like? was it an internal scan?


----------



## Leffy

I hope you dont mind but i have drwan around what i see when i zoomed it :) x ~If you do mind say and i will delete it x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Crystal5483

It was but they claim that they saw "nothing yet" so I'm grasping at straws that it doesn't end like it did in May :(


----------



## Leffy

When i have been for my scans this early they have been quite difficult to spot , it looks a little like the angle was off maybe? i have two scan pics of this gestation one is my DD and the other is the baby we lost also in May. they were both internal and both quite fuzzy it honestly looks like they just missed it?


----------



## Crystal5483

The u/s was VERY fast... and she had a very difficult time even finding my left ovary! So I'm not sure what the deal was. I only see a circle when I zoom in... looks like a yolk sac to me. I'm at work but maybe I can try and get it to show up a little better or circle what I see.

And no, I do not take offense to you doing that! I don't care at all!


----------



## Leffy

Phew, i only saw the very fuzzy outline when i zoomed and i just wanted you to see it i think you can make out a head and spine type form i have also run a quick image search and it does fit with the stuff i found on Google.
I will keep every thing crossed for the very best news on Monday for you xxxxx


----------



## Crystal5483

See the circle there?


----------



## Leffy

yeah i think it looks about right hon x


----------



## Leffy

I just had to call EPAU as i have been gettig some pains and they have booked me in for a scan 1st thing tomorrow i am terrified, i only called for advie and reassurance they have panicked me loads now


----------



## Crystal5483

I HATE when they do that! What kind of pains?


----------



## twinkletots

Leffy said:


> I just had to call EPAU as i have been gettig some pains and they have booked me in for a scan 1st thing tomorrow i am terrified, i only called for advie and reassurance they have panicked me loads now

I guess they are just being super cautious but at least you will get reassurance with the scan tomorrow.
Is it stomach cramps?


----------



## twinkletots

Leffy said:


> I just had to call EPAU as i have been gettig some pains and they have booked me in for a scan 1st thing tomorrow i am terrified, i only called for advie and reassurance they have panicked me loads now

I guess they are just being super cautious but at least you will get reassurance with the scan tomorrow.
Is it stomach cramps?


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Hi ladies! I just got my :bfp: yesterday, well actually 4 of them! LOL! I went to the doc yesterday to have my blood drawn and levels checked. She called me this afternoon with my blood results. She said my progesterone is great, i can't remember the exact #, but it was 30 something, and they want it to be at least over 4. And she said my hcg was 97, so she thinks I am between 1-2 weeks fetal age which would be about right according to FF I am 3w5d gestational age! I go in on Thursday to have another blood draw to check how my levels are increasing! 

According to FF, my due date is August 14th!


----------



## JBK 2012

Welcome to the group:)


----------



## NYcountrygirl

Yeah! I get to join :) Very scared, but I'm here. I had a MC back in Jan, and I just found out I have low progesterone levels. I'm taking an OTC cream to help with that and laying low for now.


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

Congrats to all you lovely ladies! I just found out that I am expecting after a loss exactly a year ago. Praying for all of you, my date is Aug 13th :)


----------



## Crystal5483

Welcome to all the new ladies!!


----------



## Hope1409

Hi ladies, hope you all don't mind me joining. After 15 months TTCAL, I finally got my BFP on Sat night. I have had my betas drawn twice and doc said they were fine (98 and 241) and I go for my ultrasound on Tuesday to make sure the sac is in the right place :)

I'm very nervous, excited, cautious, scared.....I just hope this bean sticks and is kind to me for the next nine months! My estimated due date is August 8th.


----------



## JBK 2012

Good Morning Ladies! Has anyone experienced a sore/tender to the touch spot in your belly? It is just a little to the side and slighlty below the belly button? I noticed it this morning and oddly enough I randomly touched my belly and felt the same exact thing my last pregnancy, which ended up being a missed miscarriage. I later wondered if that meant something, so I am pretty concerned that I felt it again. Ugh! Anyone else ever had this or know anything about it? Its not painful..jus


----------



## JBK 2012

Sorry, my 2 year old helped me post that a little earlier. Anywho, it feels like a bruise when you run into the corner of something...


----------



## Crystal5483

Welcome ladies!!! 

HOPE- I have a 2nd ultrasound on Monday to confirm there's a baby in the sac!

JBK - I never had that hmm!! I'm sure its just the stretching.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Welcome everyone! I am so anxious for my blood draw tomorrow morning so I can see that everything is progressing as it should!


----------



## Hope1409

I have slight pinches and aches on my left side today. I am so scared of ectopic and i dont have my scan until tuesday! It comes and goes, nothing constant, but im still freakin out! Not to mention i feel "normal" today...meaning no symptoms. I hope this is all normal.


----------



## Leffy

Hi ladies, wow! welcome to all the newbies :happydance: Congratulations!

I had my scan and i dont really know, they put me back to 5 weeks and there was no HB but i have a re-scan next Friday and if all is well one two weeks after that. I am scared but Nick thinks it wil all be ok


----------



## twinkletots

Leffy said:


> Hi ladies, wow! welcome to all the newbies :happydance: Congratulations!
> 
> I had my scan and i dont really know, they put me back to 5 weeks and there was no HB but i have a re-scan next Friday and if all is well one two weeks after that. I am scared but Nick thinks it wil all be ok

How far on did you think you were? It's always hard having a scan so early as I don't think they can usually see much and heartbeat doesn't show until bit later on.
Fingers crossed all good for you hun


----------



## Leffy

hi hon, i made myself 6 weeks today/tomorrow, i know its not necessarily true that anything is wrong i think im just so scared i would rather not get my hopes up and have them crushed again IYKWIM?


----------



## twinkletots

Totally know what you mean. I am same hoping for the best but preparing for the worst just in case.
Hoping its good news for you at next scan, keep us posted


----------



## Leffy

I was thinking we could do a quick intro blah for our little group? 

Im Ellie, Im 27 married to Nick who is 28 we have Meg who is 2 :) also we have 2 cats and 3 cockatiels :flower:


----------



## Hope1409

:hi: I'm Mel, 29, my dh is 31...we are high school sweethearts, been married 4 years and this baby will be our first!


----------



## twinkletots

I am Jenny (36) married to my toyboy (30!) :thumbup:
We have a lovely nearly 4 year old little girl who was unplanned but now our joy and delight.
TTC a little bro or sister for her but worried my eggs are getting old and don't want to stick anymore :growlmad:


----------



## JBK 2012

Hey Girls!
I am Jenny (29) and I have been married to my Hubster, Brian (29) for 4 years! We have a 2 year old Kinley and a 5 year old Boxer mix named Sadie! 

Thankfully we have not had trouble getting pregnant but I had a missed miscarriage 2 months ago so I am so happy/excited/scared/thrilled/freaking out to be here:)


----------



## twinkletots

JBK 2012 said:


> Hey Girls!
> I am Jenny (29) and I have been married to my Hubster, Brian (29) for 4 years! We have a 2 year old Kinley and a 5 year old Boxer mix named Sadie!
> 
> Thankfully we have not had trouble getting pregnant but I had a missed miscarriage 2 months ago so I am so happy/excited/scared/thrilled/freaking out to be here:)

I feel all of those things too JBK!


----------



## erindolphin

Hi ladies.... figured i would join in. I just found out i am pregnant :). Although i am terrified because my last pregnancy ended in a miscarriage a year and a half ago. My dr already had me get blood work but her office takes forever to get the results. I will be finding a ob doc soon so i can be monitored closely. My oh is not wanting to get excited because he is scared of losing it too. I am like you girls that is always checking to make sure i am not bleeding. I am due mid august. I will know better once i get into the doc.


----------



## Hope1409

erindolphin said:


> Hi ladies.... figured i would join in. I just found out i am pregnant :). Although i am terrified because my last pregnancy ended in a miscarriage a year and a half ago. My dr already had me get blood work but her office takes forever to get the results. I will be finding a ob doc soon so i can be monitored closely. My oh is not wanting to get excited because he is scared of losing it too. I am like you girls that is always checking to make sure i am not bleeding. I am due mid august. I will know better once i get into the doc.

I totally hear where your coming from. It took us 15 months to conceive after our mc and both dh and I are so scared to get excited about it becaue we fear another loss. I think after our ultrasound on Tuesday, we will be at a little bit more ease for the time being. So far my betas have been well and so has my progesterone. Now we just check to make sure the baby is in the right place :)


----------



## Crystal5483

I've been crampyish all day in my ovary areas. I think something is wrong :(


----------



## Hope1409

Crystal5483 said:


> I've been crampyish all day in my ovary areas. I think something is wrong :(

Me too, but only on my left side (the side that the tube is supposedly dilated aka increased chance of ectopic). It was bad in the morning but went away after a few hours. I just think there is so much going on down there, our bodies are in shock, lol. Try not to worry, Monday will be here before you know it :hugs:


----------



## Crystal5483

Thank you - I'm really glad I started this thread.


----------



## Hope1409

I'm glad too :thumbup: it's nice to be able to share symptoms and experiences with other ladies who are close together in dates. Before you know it we will all be sharing pics of our new bundles!!! :happydance:


----------



## Crystal5483

The US tech said something about how I must have ovulated from the right side since I had a "cyst" on my left from an egg not releasing or something? Indont know anything about cysts. Does that sound right? The "pains" started on my left but moved to my right and then all over my lower abdomen and then my lower back.


----------



## Leffy

When you are pregnant the ovary that rekleased the egg (BABY!) creates a luteal cyst that makes all the pregnancy hormones hang opn i will link you some info https://pregnancy.about.com/od/conditionscomplications/qt/corpuslutealcys.htm


----------



## Crystal5483

Them how come the ultrasound tech said that I ovulated from the one without the cyst? lol


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

hi, can i join :) i think im 5 weeks only found out this week and my periods have been erratic so unsure exactly 

im Laura and have a dd Bella who is 2 in January i was on here this time last year expecting a little boy on 20th january, sadly we lost him at 36 weeks :'( 28th July this year so were very hopeful for our rainbow :) ive also had 3 miscarriages so this is very anxious time atm 

this baby's dd is either the 9th or 19th august weirdly my sons dd was the 20th august :D maybe a sign this one is meant to be? my sons name is Milo btw 

happy 9 months to us xx


----------



## Crystal5483

Welcome Milo! So so very sorry for your loss! I can't imagine at 36 weeks :( 

I'm Crystal with three early losses in the last year. Pregnant for the fifth time now with one DD Madison age 6 at home. We've been NTNP since her birth in 2006 and actively TTC since Sept 2010. I was referred to a FS Sept 2011. 

I was diagnosed with homozygous MTHFR right before conceiving. I'm on Metanx which is high levels of Methylfolate and b vitamins as people with MTHFR has trouble absorbing them. 

I also have hypothyroid and a huge history of sinus / nasal issues.


----------



## JBK 2012

Crystal5483 said:


> I've been crampyish all day in my ovary areas. I think something is wrong :(

Im sorry Crystal. I know that is so scary! Like someone else said..there is a lot going on down there so hopefully it is nothing:hugs:


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Leffy said:


> I was thinking we could do a quick intro blah for our little group?
> 
> Im Ellie, Im 27 married to Nick who is 28 we have Meg who is 2 :) also we have 2 cats and 3 cockatiels :flower:

I'm Amanda (27) and my DH John (will be 28 the day after Christmas) are high school sweethearts! We've been married 5 1/2 years, but together for 10 years. We have DS Michial (2 1/2) and dog Beau (5 1/2).

I am 4w today.


----------



## MamaTex

My name is Shannon. I am 30 and my husband is 26. I likes em younger, legal, and fun! hehehe. Just kidding. I have been with my husband for a little over 2 years and we are expecting a baby in August!! I had a miscarriage back in October of this year. I won't lie and say I am not nervous. I try to take things one day at a time. I hope I will be able to to continue in this thread and get to know you ladies more :)


----------



## Barhanita

Hey. I am 24, my OH is 26. We have a cat who is 7 years old. We had two miscarriages this summer, and of course are very nervous. Today I am 5w1d, and I will have my first scan in a week.


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

Crystal5483 said:


> Welcome Milo! So so very sorry for your loss! I can't imagine at 36 weeks :(
> 
> I'm Crystal with three early losses in the last year. Pregnant for the fifth time now with one DD Madison age 6 at home. We've been NTNP since her birth in 2006 and actively TTC since Sept 2010. I was referred to a FS Sept 2011.
> 
> I was diagnosed with homozygous MTHFR right before conceiving. I'm on Metanx which is high levels of Methylfolate and b vitamins as people with MTHFR has trouble absorbing them.
> 
> I also have hypothyroid and a huge history of sinus / nasal issues.

hi :) its been a tough few months we had Milo's post morterm result the other week and there was noting wrong with him or me :( that was a hard pill to swallow 

i hope you have a sticky bean this time too fx'd x


----------



## erindolphin

The Doctor that sent for for the test got the results (I had to call her office to find out). She was short with me and told me that they came back at 5 which could mean I am or I am not then said she will retest me in a week or more to check then she said bye and hung up. Grrrrrrr I can't stand this doctor. Luckily I am seeing another dr on monday and see what he says.


----------



## twinkletots

Welcome new ladies!

Milo, so sorry for your loss. I cannot even begin to imagine how you cope with that especially since there was no explanation. Some things are just not meant to be but it's so hard to understand when they bring such pain.

I had really bad cramping earlier and got myself in a bit of a state. Turns out it was just a bit of trapped gas :blush:


----------



## twinkletots

twinkletots said:


> Welcome new ladies!
> 
> Milo, so sorry for your loss. I cannot even begin to imagine how you cope with that especially since there was no explanation. Some things are just not meant to be but it's so hard to understand when they bring such pain.
> 
> I had really bad cramping earlier and got myself in a bit of a state. Turns out it was just a bit of trapped gas :blush:

So sorry Laura, I misread the posts and now realise Milo is the name of your DS :hugs:


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I just sneezed a while ago and I had this horrible pain in my right lower abdomen. I had these when I was prego with my son, but I wasn't expecting it...ouch!


----------



## mrswemyss

Hi ladies! Can I join? I had my 2nd IUI Nov 16th and had my VERY first POSITIVE ever sunday :) Congrats to you all!

I was asking Hope about progesterone & prog. what were your numbers?!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Welcome mrswemyss! My progesterone on Monday (12dpo) was 38.9. 

My doc called about 30 mins ago with my blood results from yesterday, she said it looks great! The HCG has increased to 545, it was 97 on Monday! But seriously, that is the earliest I've ever had a doctor call...7:30am! So I set up my first prenatal appt for Monday!


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

im in the uk and we dont have our level monitored, but ive gone from having a very faint positive to a very dark pink line over the last 4 days so i am hoping that is a good sign :)


----------



## Crystal5483

Welcome ladies! This thread is growing fast! I will post a proper reply to you all later but wanted to say Hi!!

My progesterone started at 9! I was put on Crinone and got up to 21.2 which was way better!! 

Next scan is Monday praying to see my bub and a hb! So nervous since nothing but gestational sac was seen last week!


----------



## erindolphin

Right now I am playing the waiting game. I have an appointment on Monday with my OB and hopefully will get my blood work re-ran. I was freaking out yesterday because of how low my numbers were but I took another HPT and the line got darker and today I took a digital and it said PREGNANT :) I am hoping these are all good signs that my little peanut is sticking.


----------



## Hope1409

How's everyone feeling today? So far so good with me, mild nausea in the morning but I think I can blame myself for that because I think so much about it. Does anyone else feel their own heart beating really fast and loud? Mine is crazy in the mornings!

I told my sister today and she was super shocked because I had lied to her and told her our IUI didn't work and af had shown up. So she was very surprised. She is the only one we are telling for now and hopefully if everything goes good in the next coming weeks, we will tell our parents Christmas day! :)


----------



## erindolphin

I am hoping if all goes good I can tell my 11 year old daughter christmas morning. I think that will be a great surprise for her. SHe has been bugging us for a sister or brother for years. *fingers crossed*


----------



## mrswemyss

I don't feel anything other than sore boobs and occasional cramping... I'm so ready to see the hb on the 20th. I still feel like it isn't real


----------



## MamaTex

Hope1409 said:


> How's everyone feeling today? So far so good with me, mild nausea in the morning but I think I can blame myself for that because I think so much about it. Does anyone else feel their own heart beating really fast and loud? Mine is crazy in the mornings!
> 
> I told my sister today and she was super shocked because I had lied to her and told her our IUI didn't work and af had shown up. So she was very surprised. She is the only one we are telling for now and hopefully if everything goes good in the next coming weeks, we will tell our parents Christmas day! :)

Feeling fine, just tired. I also had to urinate more than normal. I hope that is a good sign and not a flag for UTI!! Every time I drank a few sips of water, I felt the need to go right away. Last pregnancy I did not experience this at all. I was just very thirsty. 

I had a scan for my initial OB appointment today. I am around 4 weeks so they didn't see anything but I am hoping my blood test results will come back with good levels. I am really worried about my progesterone being low. Other than that, no real concerns other than if the gestational sac will show up by the end of next week when I go in for another appointment. I am going on a road trip tomorrow and have so much to do before I leave town.

I am going to be exhausted by the time I get to my hotel tomorrow, but the trip should be worth it!! 

:happydance:


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

MamaTex said:


> Hope1409 said:
> 
> 
> How's everyone feeling today? So far so good with me, mild nausea in the morning but I think I can blame myself for that because I think so much about it. Does anyone else feel their own heart beating really fast and loud? Mine is crazy in the mornings!
> 
> I told my sister today and she was super shocked because I had lied to her and told her our IUI didn't work and af had shown up. So she was very surprised. She is the only one we are telling for now and hopefully if everything goes good in the next coming weeks, we will tell our parents Christmas day! :)
> 
> Feeling fine, just tired. I also had to urinate more than normal. I hope that is a good sign and not a flag for UTI!! Every time I drank a few sips of water, I felt the need to go right away. Last pregnancy I did not experience this at all. I was just very thirsty.
> 
> I had a scan for my initial OB appointment today. I am around 4 weeks so they didn't see anything but I am hoping my blood test results will come back with good levels. I am really worried about my progesterone being low. Other than that, no real concerns other than if the gestational sac will show up by the end of next week when I go in for another appointment. I am going on a road trip tomorrow and have so much to do before I leave town.
> 
> I am going to be exhausted by the time I get to my hotel tomorrow, but the trip should be worth it!!
> 
> :happydance:Click to expand...

I will say lots of prayers for you! My ob didn't want me to schedule a ultrasound before 7 weeks because she was afraid it would be too early and that they wouldn't be able to see anything and that they would just have to send me home and reschedule and they knew i would be upset. I am going in at 7 weeks and trying to stay as positive and healthy until then. did they do bloodwork to check your progesterone levels?


----------



## MamaTex

TXRunnerGirl said:


> MamaTex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope1409 said:
> 
> 
> How's everyone feeling today? So far so good with me, mild nausea in the morning but I think I can blame myself for that because I think so much about it. Does anyone else feel their own heart beating really fast and loud? Mine is crazy in the mornings!
> 
> I told my sister today and she was super shocked because I had lied to her and told her our IUI didn't work and af had shown up. So she was very surprised. She is the only one we are telling for now and hopefully if everything goes good in the next coming weeks, we will tell our parents Christmas day! :)
> 
> Feeling fine, just tired. I also had to urinate more than normal. I hope that is a good sign and not a flag for UTI!! Every time I drank a few sips of water, I felt the need to go right away. Last pregnancy I did not experience this at all. I was just very thirsty.
> 
> I had a scan for my initial OB appointment today. I am around 4 weeks so they didn't see anything but I am hoping my blood test results will come back with good levels. I am really worried about my progesterone being low. Other than that, no real concerns other than if the gestational sac will show up by the end of next week when I go in for another appointment. I am going on a road trip tomorrow and have so much to do before I leave town.
> 
> I am going to be exhausted by the time I get to my hotel tomorrow, but the trip should be worth it!!
> 
> :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I will say lots of prayers for you! My ob didn't want me to schedule a ultrasound before 7 weeks because she was afraid it would be too early and that they wouldn't be able to see anything and that they would just have to send me home and reschedule and they knew i would be upset. I am going in at 7 weeks and trying to stay as positive and healthy until then. did they do bloodwork to check your progesterone levels?Click to expand...

I was told that they were just going to draw blood to run the usual tests for their patients. I brought up the subject of progesterone but the OB was dismissive of it. I will ask him on Monday when they hopefully call if they drew blood to check for that.


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

anyone have no symptoms? i dont even have sore boobs!! im feeling hopeful though :)


----------



## Crystal5483

Good morning ladies! 

I haven't had a lot of symptoms. Just tired. Like all the time. And hungry/thirsty. 

Passed out last night without taking all my meds... Woke up at 5am and realized! So I took them all. Laid back down and about 15 minutes later I threw up. Gross I know but no actual pills came up. But my first throw up... Woohoo!

Have fun on the road trip and good luck at your scan next week! I have my 2nd one on Monday. First one showed the sac but nothing inside :-/ but PMA right!!


----------



## Hope1409

I dont have much symptoms either. I have mild cramps on and off for a short period of time then it goes away. Otherwise i dont feel pregnant. Three more days until our ultrasound!!!


----------



## Barhanita

i don't have any symptoms. breasts are tiny bit sore, and some mild cramping


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

i have yet to tell any health professionals im pregnant, im diabetic and with a previous still birth have to go to clinic weekly which inst close to home!! 
so im waiting until after Christmas and if everything is ok then ill be going to see the consultant 
i just cant afford the transport there and back weeky, right before xmas! so monitoring my sugars and taking folic acid at home atm, as soon as i tell my consultant ill be given a scan so that's good :)


----------



## Crystal5483

I'm exhausted. I opened up three boxes of Christmas stuff and took the rope off the tree box and then sat down with a cup of juice lol


----------



## mrswemyss

Hope1409 said:


> I dont have much symptoms either. I have mild cramps on and off for a short period of time then it goes away. Otherwise i dont feel pregnant. Three more days until our ultrasound!!!

I am the same... except sore boobs. I have 12 days till mine!


----------



## Crystal5483

I go Monday for my 2nd ultrasound... Prayers they see something in the sac this time!


----------



## MamaTex

Crystal5483 said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> I haven't had a lot of symptoms. Just tired. Like all the time. And hungry/thirsty.
> 
> Passed out last night without taking all my meds... Woke up at 5am and realized! So I took them all. Laid back down and about 15 minutes later I threw up. Gross I know but no actual pills came up. But my first throw up... Woohoo!
> 
> Have fun on the road trip and good luck at your scan next week! I have my 2nd one on Monday. First one showed the sac but nothing inside :-/ but PMA right!!

Good luck!!

:thumbup:

I don't have my second scan until Thursday, but I am hoping I will get good results back from my blood draw tomorrow so I can know whether or not I need to keep the appointment. I feel a lot better about this pregnancy, even though I am really worried at times. The first time around I had a feeling deep down inside from the start that things would not end well. 

This morning I woke up very hungry but soon after breakfast I took my usual pills (blood pressure med, prenatal, folic acid pill, and B complex vitamin) but felt sick after that. I ate some crackers and that helped but only temporarily. I was kind of light headed and very tired from the night before, as well as sluggish. I felt better after I ate lunch. I wonder if the morning sickness is coming on :wacko:

As of today I also had a lot more cervical mucus. It feels like a Slip N Slide down there lol. Sorry if that is TMI. D I had this briefly the last time I got pregnant only to miscarry, so not sure how to take it. Just hoping my levels are within the normal range when they give me my results~~


----------



## Crystal5483

Good luck Mama! 

2nd scan tomorrow ... Eeeek


----------



## mrswemyss

Geez I almost want to say i wish I had symptoms so I would know... My sore boobs will have to do till my last beta test tue. I suppose :)


----------



## Hope1409

Good luck tomorrow crystal! Keep us posted! 

It is getting harder and harder to take my prenatals. They are so huge! I am going to take them with me on tues and ask my RE if there is any other prenatal I can take that isn't so huge...or better yet a gummi one. I thank God for another morning sickness free day! I hope I'm lucky like my sister and get no morning sickness at all....ya right!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

MamaTex said:


> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies!
> 
> I haven't had a lot of symptoms. Just tired. Like all the time. And hungry/thirsty.
> 
> Passed out last night without taking all my meds... Woke up at 5am and realized! So I took them all. Laid back down and about 15 minutes later I threw up. Gross I know but no actual pills came up. But my first throw up... Woohoo!
> 
> Have fun on the road trip and good luck at your scan next week! I have my 2nd one on Monday. First one showed the sac but nothing inside :-/ but PMA right!!
> 
> Good luck!!
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> I don't have my second scan until Thursday, but I am hoping I will get good results back from my blood draw tomorrow so I can know whether or not I need to keep the appointment. I feel a lot better about this pregnancy, even though I am really worried at times. The first time around I had a feeling deep down inside from the start that things would not end well.
> 
> This morning I woke up very hungry but soon after breakfast I took my usual pills (blood pressure med, prenatal, folic acid pill, and B complex vitamin) but felt sick after that. I ate some crackers and that helped but only temporarily. I was kind of light headed and very tired from the night before, as well as sluggish. I felt better after I ate lunch. I wonder if the morning sickness is coming on :wacko:
> 
> As of today I also had a lot more cervical mucus. It feels like a Slip N Slide down there lol. Sorry if that is TMI. D I had this briefly the last time I got pregnant only to miscarry, so not sure how to take it. Just hoping my levels are within the normal range when they give me my results~~Click to expand...

We are close in dates, and I have felt wetter down there too today. I've also been taking more bathroom breaks!


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

good luck crystal :)


----------



## Leffy

Hi ladies, Sorry forbeing AWOL all weekend, Crystal wishing you the very best for today. 

I think CM is very normal and also not haveing many or any symptoms is too, 

I have slightly sore boobs on and off sometimes very sore, vivid dreams and a bit of heartburn on and off along with lots of cm I keep forgetting i am pregnant too


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

Morning ladies! Good luck this morning Crystal, can't wait to hear how everything goes. I don't go to the doctor til dec 27th and starting to get a little anxious about it! My symptoms vary from day to day, and this morning I woke up and didn't feel anything. I think my nerves are taking over my excitement. Is anyone else feeling like this? Should I try to go in earlier to see the doctor?


----------



## baby88

hey congrats too you all :) im due aug 4 :) hope this is a sticky baby this time round x


----------



## Crystal5483

Measuring 6w2d I'm in love... We even saw the flickering heartbeat
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MamaTex

Crystal5483 said:


> Measuring 6w2d I'm in love... We even saw the flickering heartbeat

Awwww :)


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

Crystal5483 said:


> Measuring 6w2d I'm in love... We even saw the flickering heartbeat

That's awesome Crystal :):) So happy for you!


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

oh wow amazing crystal :)


----------



## Crystal5483

I was so set on seeing definitive yolk sac and fetal pole instead I have a blob lol :)


----------



## erindolphin

Today I have an appointment with an OB. Hopefully another beta test to see if this little peanut sticks Fingers crossed for healthy baby and mama.


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

erindolphin said:


> Today I have an appointment with an OB. Hopefully another beta test to see if this little peanut sticks Fingers crossed for healthy baby and mama.

Good luck erindolphin!!


----------



## Crystal5483

erindolphin said:


> Today I have an appointment with an OB. Hopefully another beta test to see if this little peanut sticks Fingers crossed for healthy baby and mama.

Good luck!!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Crystal5483 said:


> Measuring 6w2d I'm in love... We even saw the flickering heartbeat

That's awesome Crystal! I can't wait till I can see our little bean! I have an appt with my OB this afternoon, to do an exam and blood work. Hopefully she will let me have a scan before Christmas! I want to use US Pics for a Christmas presents for the grandparents!


----------



## Leffy

Crystal5483 said:


> Measuring 6w2d I'm in love... We even saw the flickering heartbeat

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: i *may* have had a little tear up :) Im so so happy for you lovely xxx


----------



## Leffy

Just wanted to wish everyone lots of luck for their tests and appointments coming up. We can do this and we will get our take home babies in august :) xxx


----------



## MamaTex

Still waiting for my results from my blood draw!! I was told I would get them today but when I called to check to see if they were in, I was told by the front desk girl that they had them but the doctor had not reviewed them. Once the doctor reviews them, they will be sent to the nurse who may or may not call me today!! I will try calling back in a little under 2 hours to see if they have been reviewed. If so, I hope they would let me drive up there to get a print out, at least. I really just want to know about my HCG levels and progesterone levels. I am so nervous!


----------



## JBK 2012

Crystal5483 said:


> Measuring 6w2d I'm in love... We even saw the flickering heartbeat

Awesome!


----------



## twinkletots

Leffy said:


> Just wanted to wish everyone lots of luck for their tests and appointments coming up. We can do this and we will get our take home babies in august :) xxx

I am with you Leffy, let's keep up the PMA and get these babies home in August.
In the meantime, yay to blobs on scans and many more to come! I wanna see my blob!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I just got back from my OB appt, and she said everything looked/felt good. They are doing more blood work, and are supposed to call me back with the results then we are going to schedule my first scan! I asked if I can have one before Christmas, and she said probably, but she is going to wait to see what my HCG levels are. She wants me to start taking a Rx pre-natal. Which I am ok with, because I looked at the samples she gave me, and they are probably half the size of the ones I've been taking with the DHA in the same pill. She gave me like a months worth of samples! LOL!


----------



## Hope1409

Aww crystal I'm so happy! Love the us pic :) I cannot wait for mine tomorrow morning. I don't think I'm going to get any sleep tonight. I just pray that everything looks good and that our sac isn't empty. I think we will be able to find out if there are one or two in there right?


----------



## mrswemyss

Hope1409 said:


> Good luck tomorrow crystal! Keep us posted!
> 
> It is getting harder and harder to take my prenatals. They are so huge! I am going to take them with me on tues and ask my RE if there is any other prenatal I can take that isn't so huge...or better yet a gummi one. I thank God for another morning sickness free day! I hope I'm lucky like my sister and get no morning sickness at all....ya right!

I take gummi vitamins, I was told they were just as good


----------



## mrswemyss

Congrats CRYSTAL!!! So excited for you :) Let us know how it goes Hope!


----------



## Miss Redknob

:wave: ladies, can I join you..

DH and I have had 8 losses over the last few years and finally went down the IVF path. Unfortunately our fresh cycle ended in a bfn, but we are now pregnant with our only frostie. Having another BT tomorrow just to make sure everything is travelling along in the right direction :)

Xx


----------



## MamaTex

Well, I am worried sick now. I didn't end up getting the results that were promised to me today so I drove up to the office to get a report without a consultation. My HCG last Friday was 130. I don't feel too good about those numbers. If I am almost 5 weeks, I would think I should be a lot further along...


----------



## Miss Redknob

Did you have you blood drawn at 4 weeks?


----------



## MamaTex

Miss Redknob said:


> Did you have you blood drawn at 4 weeks?

When I had my blood drawn last Friday I was estimated to be around 4+3. That is just a guestimate though based on my LMP. I am a little more calm now. I thought I was getting better with dealing with my anxiety. Obviously not lol. I am going to try to focus now on making this chili for dinner tonight. It is finally cold down here in my part of Texas and I think my little growing family will enjoy it!! I hope the baby responds well to chili with beans!!:haha:


----------



## Miss Redknob

You may have been a late implanter :hugs: Are you having an early scan?


----------



## runnergrl

can I join this group? Got my BFP a few days ago and my Edd is Aug 19th. Had my bloodwork done today and my levels were really good so I can relax. My boob are already sore and I had really bad nausea this morning. all good signs though so i dont mind at all!


----------



## MamaTex

Miss Redknob said:


> You may have been a late implanter :hugs: Are you having an early scan?

I had one last Friday and should get one this Thursday.


----------



## Leffy

MamaTex said:


> Well, I am worried sick now. I didn't end up getting the results that were promised to me today so I drove up to the office to get a report without a consultation. My HCG last Friday was 130. I don't feel too good about those numbers. If I am almost 5 weeks, I would think I should be a lot further along...

https://www.justmommies.com/articles/hcg-levels.shtml this is an HCG chart and your levels ARE normal, as long as they are doubling its OK, some women never get aove 500 what is the plan of action? have you been urine testing at home? Also as above you may only be 4 weeks now, I was CERTAIN of my dates and i have been put back a week xxx


----------



## Leffy

Pray2bBlessed said:


> I just got back from my OB appt, and she said everything looked/felt good. They are doing more blood work, and are supposed to call me back with the results then we are going to schedule my first scan! I asked if I can have one before Christmas, and she said probably, but she is going to wait to see what my HCG levels are. She wants me to start taking a Rx pre-natal. Which I am ok with, because I looked at the samples she gave me, and they are probably half the size of the ones I've been taking with the DHA in the same pill. She gave me like a months worth of samples! LOL!

 We don't get samples here that sounds fab, my meds are: iron :growlmad: an all in one pregnancy supplement, aspirin and my clexane injections i WISH there was an all in thing i could take x



Hope1409 said:


> Aww crystal I'm so happy! Love the us pic :) I cannot wait for mine tomorrow morning. I don't think I'm going to get any sleep tonight. I just pray that everything looks good and that our sac isn't empty. I think we will be able to find out if there are one or two in there right?

 :) yes you should be able to see how many babies there are but they can hide at this stage (thats what they said with DD ayway) 



Miss Redknob said:


> :wave: ladies, can I join you..
> 
> DH and I have had 8 losses over the last few years and finally went down the IVF path. Unfortunately our fresh cycle ended in a bfn, but we are now pregnant with our only frostie. Having another BT tomorrow just to make sure everything is travelling along in the right direction :)
> 
> Xx

:hugs: hello and welcome :hugs:


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

It sounds like everyone is having their levels checked and I'm suprised that my doctor hasn't had me come in to have everything done after our loss last year. My first appt isn't until Dec 27th and i will be 7w2d then.


----------



## Hope1409

A few more hours until my scan and I am soooo nervous! I pray everything is ok!


----------



## mrswemyss

Hope it will be fantastic!!! Let us know :)


----------



## Barhanita

Hope, Good Luck! I am keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## AmbiguousHope

My EDD is August 5th. My morning sickness has officially started today. I swore if I could get pregnant and have a healthy baby I wouldn't complain it. My U/S is next Wednesday. They said I could do it as early as this Wednesday but there is no guarantee that we will find the heart beat the soon and it may cause unnecessary grief.


----------



## KelseyK

Hey everyone!

Mind if I join in? I got my BFP on Friday at 9dpo and we are so happy :) I had a m/c last year on Christmas and I D&C in August so we are hoping this one will stick. I'm sure I will be a complete mess this this whole 1st trimester. My 1st m/c happened AFTER I have my scan and saw/heard the heartbeat and everything was fine so not even that will comfort me I don't think. 

Looks like a lot of you had your betas checked. I'm about to schedule an appt. with a OB but I don't think their office rutinley does beta checks, should I ask for one? I think they just set up an appt for you first scan at about 7 weeks and thats it.

Anyway, based on my LMP my due date is August 19th. Based on my O date it's August 21st. I'll go with the 19th since thats what the OB goes by. So excited to be joining you ladies!


----------



## runnergrl

KelseyK said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Mind if I join in? I got my BFP on Friday at 9dpo and we are so happy :) I had a m/c last year on Christmas and I D&C in August so we are hoping this one will stick. I'm sure I will be a complete mess this this whole 1st trimester. My 1st m/c happened AFTER I have my scan and saw/heard the heartbeat and everything was fine so not even that will comfort me I don't think.
> 
> Looks like a lot of you had your betas checked. I'm about to schedule an appt. with a OB but I don't think their office rutinley does beta checks, should I ask for one? I think they just set up an appt for you first scan at about 7 weeks and thats it.
> 
> Anyway, based on my LMP my due date is August 19th. Based on my O date it's August 21st. I'll go with the 19th since thats what the OB goes by. So excited to be joining you ladies!

I would request both betas and a progesterone check simply because you have miscarried in the past. If its a progesterone issue, they can get you on supplements right away. we are due date buddies! Both in LMP, and O date! amazing!


----------



## KelseyK

Thanks for the advice, I'm going to call in just a few and I will request that! 

That is soooo crazy that we have the exact same LMP and O due dates!!!


----------



## Hope1409

So first scan went well. Ultra sound confirmed the sac in the uterus (thank God). I go back next week to see if we can hear a heartbeat and see if there is one or two in the sac. Im just glad step 1 which was to make sure it wasnt a tubal pregnancy checked out ok :) now to wait until next thursday!


----------



## KelseyK

Congrats Hope! That's always a huge weight off of your shoulders!!

So I called an OB and requested my beta and progesterone levels be checked and they acted like I was crazy and just kinda blew me off and said they would make note of my request so I called another one and I have an appt tomorrow :) Makes me feel a lot better!


----------



## Leffy

Hope1409 said:


> So first scan went well. Ultra sound confirmed the sac in the uterus (thank God). I go back next week to see if we can hear a heartbeat and see if there is one or two in the sac. Im just glad step 1 which was to make sure it wasnt a tubal pregnancy checked out ok :) now to wait until next thursday!

:happydance: yay! thats brilliant :)


----------



## Leffy

Am i the only UK person? we dont get levels checked here unless a scan inconclusive or they are worried i think


----------



## KelseyK

My dr's have always checked my levels at the frist appointment around 7 weeks. The only reason I am this time is just for my piece of mind, also I really want to get my progesterone levels checked bc they think low progesterone is what caused my last m/c which I had spotting and a subchronic hemorrhage. I'm just being super cautious.


----------



## twinkletots

Leffy said:


> Am i the only UK person? we dont get levels checked here unless a scan inconclusive or they are worried i think

I was just thinking the same Leffy! we get none of those things checked which is interesting as folks in US get put on progesterone if its low yet we don't even get it checked!

Also in US it seems you get a smear when you become pregnant whereas they won't do a smear in UK if you're pregnant.

Strange!


----------



## KelseyK

They don't normally check progesterone levels here unless you have had 3 miscarriages I think. It's crazy though, every dr is different. I'm pretty sure they have always tested my beta's at the first visit though.


----------



## Hope1409

I agree, every doctor is different. The first time i was pregnant i just waited 6 weeks for my us. This time around because I am seeing an RE and because of my past mc, they are checking the hcg levels and progesterone to make sure it is all ok. 

I don't understand why some nurses/doc act that way. What is it to them. All they have to do is get a form ready for you and the lab does the rest of the work...after all you are the one getting poked with a needle! Sheesh, it just angers me. It is our right if we want to have bloods drawn, who are they to say no!


----------



## mrswemyss

Hope1409 said:


> So first scan went well. Ultra sound confirmed the sac in the uterus (thank God). I go back next week to see if we can hear a heartbeat and see if there is one or two in the sac. Im just glad step 1 which was to make sure it wasnt a tubal pregnancy checked out ok :) now to wait until next thursday!

Yay Congrats :) 
Do they think there are two?! How exciting that'd be :) I go next Thursday then I'll be released to my obgyn


----------



## Hope1409

He couldn't tell anything today because it was so soon. I am hoping there is just one but at this point, whatever we are blessed with is fine....it will be a tough pregnancy with two and raising two at the same time. Good luck with you on Thursday, let us know how you get on. If my scan next week is ok, I get released to my obgyn also :)


----------



## MamaTex

Leffy said:


> MamaTex said:
> 
> 
> Well, I am worried sick now. I didn't end up getting the results that were promised to me today so I drove up to the office to get a report without a consultation. My HCG last Friday was 130. I don't feel too good about those numbers. If I am almost 5 weeks, I would think I should be a lot further along...
> 
> https://www.justmommies.com/articles/hcg-levels.shtml this is an HCG chart and your levels ARE normal, as long as they are doubling its OK, some women never get aove 500 what is the plan of action? have you been urine testing at home? Also as above you may only be 4 weeks now, I was CERTAIN of my dates and i have been put back a week xxxClick to expand...

I haven't been urine testing at home, mostly because I am afraid of the result. My pregnancy symptoms seem to have disappeared overnight. No more frequent urination, no more increased appetite....it's all gone. A lot of women seem to have sore boobs right around now and I do not. I requested my progesterone levels be checked not once, but twice today to make sure it is in the notes that I want this tested. I don't feel very positive about this pregnancy anymore. Been pretty depressed all day and evening.


----------



## Barhanita

KelseyK I am so happy to see you here and that you got a BFP! I remember you from that December ttc after a loss board!


----------



## babydoodle

Well im not pregnant yet...actually waiting for AF to arrive early next week and then starting to ttc after my miscarriage in October my levels are FINALLY to zero last week!!! ...but this topic is on my mind too...my friend and i have been talking about progesterone and the problems that low progesterone carries as far as miscarriages go... hopefully i will be able to pregnant soon and I DO PLAN to request they check the levels I dont get why they act like its a bother to them...your absolutely right-all they do is fill out a paper for labwork...it seriously doesnt make sense..i am hoping that they will honor my request cause im gonna be a nervous wreck!!! CONGRATULATIONS to all with their RAINBOW babys!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you and I HOPE I JOIN YOU soon!!!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Ok, so I have a progesterone question. I had my levels checked last Monday dec 3rd and they were 38.9. Yesterday with the rest of my lab work it was around 14. My doc didn't seem worried, but that is a big drop.


----------



## Hope1409

I only got mine checked once at 16dpo and it was 50.7 and nothing after. How often are they suppose to check? I think, I could be wrong, but women who have short LP's are those that may have low progesterone problems. Again, I could be wrong, but I think I read somewhere on a different thread about this.

Lets try not to worry ourselves out, it's not good for our little buns :)


----------



## Crystal5483

My progesterone level started at 9 my FS like 15 or higher but preferably 20 or higher. I was put on progesterone vaginal gel after the level of 9 and about 5 days later it was at 21.2. Once on progesterone they keep you there until 10 weeks.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I was on progesterone suppositories with my son, I was seeing a specialist at the time because of 2 losses, but my doc now hasn't prescribed anything yet and said they just want to see it above 10. I'm trying not to worry too much about it, because I know progesterone levels can fluctuate, but by so much? Do you ladies think I should get some OTC progesterone cream?


----------



## Leffy

Pray2bBlessed said:


> I was on progesterone suppositories with my son, I was seeing a specialist at the time because of 2 losses, but my doc now hasn't prescribed anything yet and said they just want to see it above 10. I'm trying not to worry too much about it, because I know progesterone levels can fluctuate, but by so much? Do you ladies think I should get some OTC progesterone cream?

I'm always really scared of people buying OTC medicines during pregnancy I would make an appointment to be seen again and really push your fears, they do HAVE to listen to you and explain why they wont prescribe soemthing if they wont, it may be that they dont do it unless they have several markers or something?


----------



## MamaTex

Woke up with sore boobs! It was cold so I just thought my boobs were responding to the temporary dip in temps but I have seen gotten in layers and they are still tender and sore. I was worried yesterday when some symptoms disappeared, but then I got a new one!! I feel a lot better today than I did yesterday. My husband is off today so we get to spend the day together!

:dance:


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Leffy said:


> Pray2bBlessed said:
> 
> 
> I was on progesterone suppositories with my son, I was seeing a specialist at the time because of 2 losses, but my doc now hasn't prescribed anything yet and said they just want to see it above 10. I'm trying not to worry too much about it, because I know progesterone levels can fluctuate, but by so much? Do you ladies think I should get some OTC progesterone cream?
> 
> I'm always really scared of people buying OTC medicines during pregnancy I would make an appointment to be seen again and really push your fears, they do HAVE to listen to you and explain why they wont prescribe soemthing if they wont, it may be that they dont do it unless they have several markers or something?Click to expand...

Ya, I was kind of leery about them too. The docs office is supposed to call back sometime to set up my scan, so I will ask about it then. I guess I would just feel better with some kind of supplement since I was on the suppositories with my only successful pregnancy.


----------



## Crystal5483

Tell them that! I demanded progesterone this time around and I had a successful pregnancy without but since DD every time they took progesterone levels they were always borderline or low.


----------



## Leffy

MamaTex said:


> Woke up with sore boobs! It was cold so I just thought my boobs were responding to the temporary dip in temps but I have seen gotten in layers and they are still tender and sore. I was worried yesterday when some symptoms disappeared, but then I got a new one!! I feel a lot better today than I did yesterday. My husband is off today so we get to spend the day together!
> 
> :dance:

 woooop for symptoms :thumbup::happydance:



Pray2bBlessed said:


> Leffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pray2bBlessed said:
> 
> 
> I was on progesterone suppositories with my son, I was seeing a specialist at the time because of 2 losses, but my doc now hasn't prescribed anything yet and said they just want to see it above 10. I'm trying not to worry too much about it, because I know progesterone levels can fluctuate, but by so much? Do you ladies think I should get some OTC progesterone cream?
> 
> I'm always really scared of people buying OTC medicines during pregnancy I would make an appointment to be seen again and really push your fears, they do HAVE to listen to you and explain why they wont prescribe soemthing if they wont, it may be that they dont do it unless they have several markers or something?Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, I was kind of leery about them too. The docs office is supposed to call back sometime to set up my scan, so I will ask about it then. I guess I would just feel better with some kind of supplement since I was on the suppositories with my only successful pregnancy.Click to expand...

 I totally understand this I know and i have also now discovered that had i have taken the baby aspririn OTC like people told me to then i would probably be OK and would never have been through what i have So on that thought i would do your research and probably do it? I honestly dont know what to say :( maye ask the Doc what would happen if you did that? :hugs:


----------



## mrswemyss

17,356 hcg :)


----------



## Leffy

mrswemyss said:


> 17,356 hcg :)

 :happydance::happydance: this is great we are on quite a roll :thumbup: just hope it continues


----------



## IvyLane

Hi laddies..I see some familiar faces here = )I haven't gone back and read all the posts yet but HIYA to everyone!
Looks like I am juuuust squeezing in at the last min for an Aug due date...my two possible O dates put me either the last day of Aug or 1st of Sept..argg...I REALLY wanted a summer baby again. All of my kids are summer babies and I loved being able to keep them mostly naked all summer (so cute!)Also hubby's work gets really busy in Sept so I will prob be doing a lot of the early sleep deprivation stuff on my own.
The one that I MC was supposed to be end of May or beginning of June. Had 2 long cycles after mc and didn't get preg 1st one but here I am and I really should not complain. I just hope for a sticky bean this time. I am verrrry early still (AF not due until this weekend) so still very scared it will be another chemical but decided to be positive and join here on the pal board anyway.I may even be so bold as to get a ticker! lol

****EDIT*** I was wrong with my due date..Aug 25..Posted this later. My bad hehe


----------



## Crystal5483

This group is growing fast!!

Ok tonight I'm going to finally update the first page with everyone's EDDs!!! So post post post away! 

I've been so sickly and tired I haven't found time so hoping for tonight'


----------



## erindolphin

So today marks 1 week and 1 day since my first positive hpt. I had blood work ran over a week ago and it was low (5) but they said it doesn't rule out a pregnancy it could just mean I am really early. Monday I had more blood taken but I won't get those results until tomorrow :( The doctor said I would have them by today but I guess no nurses or doctors are in the office today so I have to wait until tomorrow. 

Every little ache or mild cramping as me paranoid and I know I have to just relax. I am just scared to lose this one too. I am sick of being so scared. I have all the symptoms (sore boobs (stairs have become my enemy), Tired (all day), Peeing (all day/night), constipated (tmi)). 

I just want to know if I should be happy or just prepare for another baby in heaven and start figuring out my next step. blah

ok end rant. Thank you ladies for taking time to listen (well read) while I complain.


----------



## Leffy

yay! I am either EDD 1st or 6th of August i will know on Friday :thumbup:


----------



## IvyLane

erindolphin sorry to hear about your worries. I know we can all relate! 
I am going to be on pins and needles until after af should have come and gone. 
I hope that your levels go up soon and you can start preparing for your new baby


----------



## Barhanita

Chrystal, my EDD is 8/8


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

So I just talked to to the nurse, and I guess I misheard my progesterone, it was 18. Which still seems lower, but I feel a bit better. I also read in my googling that progesterone levels can drop by 50% after you eat, and I had just had lunch before my blood was drawn. So I am less worried now! I got my scan scheduled for Dec 28th at noon! So excited to see my little bean! 

Now I am off to eat a big bowl of mashed potatoes with broccoli and cheese, and a big glass of OJ!


----------



## Hope1409

I'm a little confused by my edd, it's either the 8th or 11th. I know for sure I ovulated the night of nov 16th because I used the trigger shot with iui. So when I put in my numbers online, it calculates aug 8 for edd....but yesterday's scan put me at 5w3d, putting me 3 days behind the online calculator. Can that be? I'm new to all this, can you tell, lol!


----------



## Barhanita

Hope1409 said:


> I'm a little confused by my edd, it's either the 8th or 11th. I know for sure I ovulated the night of nov 16th because I used the trigger shot with iui. So when I put in my numbers online, it calculates aug 8 for edd....but yesterday's scan put me at 5w3d, putting me 3 days behind the online calculator. Can that be? I'm new to all this, can you tell, lol!

You ovulated on a Friday? Then your due date should be on Friday too, right? Exactly 38 weeks. Hence, 9th?


----------



## Hope1409

Barhanita said:


> Hope1409 said:
> 
> 
> I'm a little confused by my edd, it's either the 8th or 11th. I know for sure I ovulated the night of nov 16th because I used the trigger shot with iui. So when I put in my numbers online, it calculates aug 8 for edd....but yesterday's scan put me at 5w3d, putting me 3 days behind the online calculator. Can that be? I'm new to all this, can you tell, lol!
> 
> You ovulated on a Friday? Then your due date should be on Friday too, right? Exactly 38 weeks. Hence, 9th?Click to expand...

Lol this is all so confusing. Should I be worried that the us showed three days behind? I guess I will know more next week?


----------



## Barhanita

Hope1409 said:


> Lol this is all so confusing. Should I be worried that the us showed three days behind? I guess I will know more next week?

3 days is nothing!


----------



## IvyLane

Hey everyone. I totally messed up my edd lol.. it's Aug 25 from what I can figure..yay! a week earlier than I thought!lol


----------



## KelseyK

Barhanita said:


> KelseyK I am so happy to see you here and that you got a BFP! I remember you from that December ttc after a loss board!

Thank you!!! I'm so glad we can be bump buddies!! :):):)


----------



## Hoover216

Hi ladies! 
So I took a pregnancy test tonight just out of boredome pretty much, I do not have any symptoms. But it actually came back positive! I'm pacing the house waiting for the husband to get home. I must contain myself for another two hours but I'm so ecstatic. I had to share somehow. I have pcos and we had a loss back in July. We've been trying for years so I just can't believe this is happening its So surreal! I have my annual exam already scheduled for
Next Tuesday. Should I keep it, or should I cancel it. I don't know how a pelic exam goes in early pregnancies I've read mixed reviews. I'm terrified about having another miscarriage! Any information would help. Thank you ladies, I look forward to meeting/talking with you! Also my edd based on my lmp would be about August 13, 2013 :)


----------



## Barhanita

My ultrasound and the first appointment is tomorrow during lunch-time... I am very excited and extremely nervous.


----------



## KelseyK

Hoover216 said:


> Hi ladies!
> So I took a pregnancy test tonight just out of boredome pretty much, I do not have any symptoms. But it actually came back positive! I'm pacing the house waiting for the husband to get home. I must contain myself for another two hours but I'm so ecstatic. I had to share somehow. I have pcos and we had a loss back in July. We've been trying for years so I just can't believe this is happening its So surreal! I have my annual exam already scheduled for
> Next Tuesday. Should I keep it, or should I cancel it. I don't know how a pelic exam goes in early pregnancies I've read mixed reviews. I'm terrified about having another miscarriage! Any information would help. Thank you ladies, I look forward to meeting/talking with you! Also my edd based on my lmp would be about August 13, 2013 :)

Congrats!!!!!!!!! That's so exciting! I just got my BFP on Friday :) My EDD it August 19th :) As for the annual... Your OB will do a pap on your first visit so I would just wait. I know you can request to wait until after the baby is born but I don't think having a pap is a bad thing.. I mean having sex effects you cervix way more than a pap! It's a personal thing though :) Just talk to your OB about it!! :):) Congrats again!!



Barhanita said:


> My ultrasound and the first appointment is tomorrow during lunch-time... I am very excited and extremely nervous.

How exciting!! You'll be just fine!! Think of the positives and just get yourself excited! You're about to see your baby! Also, imagine how good you'll feel afterwards!!


----------



## Barhanita

Thank you Kelsey! I will try. Of course I am full of worries, but it is exciting, and I can only imagine how great it will feel afterwards.


----------



## KelseyK

:hugs: Let us know how it goes!!

I know all about the worrying lol... Today was the day AF was due and I have been running to the bathroom every 20 minutes to make sure she didn't arrive :haha:


----------



## runnergrl

IvyLane said:


> Hey everyone. I totally messed up my edd lol.. it's Aug 25 from what I can figure..yay! a week earlier than I thought!lol

i was wondering... because there is no way a test would come back positive that soon. That would have meant you were pregnant before you ovulated!


----------



## JBK 2012

Hey girls! I had my first ultrasound yesterday and saw our adorable blob and heartbeat. I am 6 weeks 1 day and due August 6th, 2012! God is good. I feel so much better..well emotionally at least. Physically I am super nauseous..but I will gladly take it:) I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## runnergrl

i love the JOY in this thread!!!


----------



## Hope1409

JBK 2012 said:


> Hey girls! I had my first ultrasound yesterday and saw our adorable blob and heartbeat. I am 6 weeks 1 day and due August 6th, 2012! God is good. I feel so much better..well emotionally at least. Physically I am super nauseous..but I will gladly take it:) I hope everyone has a great day!

So glad your us went well! I can't wait for mine next Thursday! And we all thought the tww was bad, lol. If I'm not mistaken, someone had their us appointment today? Let us know how it goes! Sorry I can't go back in this thread as I'm on my phone and its a bit annoying :hugs:


----------



## Crystal5483

So I was too tired to update first page sorry ladies! But I definitely will by the end if the weekend!!

My symptoms come and go. Not sure if what I was "feeling" was sue to a short round of prednisone late last week and through the weekend. But I'm happy to be pregnant!! 

I am trying to schedule a private scan to see bub again so I am feel more at ease lol


----------



## MamaTex

Hey ladies!! So far, so good!! Had bloods drawn to test betas today. No ultra sound like I was promised but it is very early so it is best to wait anyhow. I am supposed to find out Monday if this pregnancy will progress but I will probably try and get a report printed out on Friday for me to pick up, if the results are ready by then. I am very nervous but decided to try to enjoy my weekend as much as possible. I have a busy weekend ahead, as I will be going to a Christmas production this Saturday.


----------



## twinkletots

Hey crystal , when you going to try and organise private scan for? 
I have an early one at seven and half weeks but going to ask if they will do another at around nine weeks.


----------



## twinkletots

Hey crystal , when you going to try and organise private scan for? 
I have an early one at seven and half weeks but going to ask if they will do another at around nine weeks.


----------



## Barhanita

I saw a heartbeat today! and the baby is 1 day ahead, measuring 6w2d!!!


----------



## KelseyK

Barhanita said:


> I saw a heartbeat today! and the baby is 1 day ahead, measuring 6w2d!!!

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance: So happy for you!!! ugh I don't have my first scan until Jan 2nd!!


----------



## Hope1409

Barhanita said:


> I saw a heartbeat today! and the baby is 1 day ahead, measuring 6w2d!!!

That is so amazing! I so can't wait for my us on the 20th. The wait is a killer!


----------



## Barhanita

Thank you! I know, waiting is impossible. I am already counting days till my next scan...  Watching TV helps. Plus, all these holiday preparations make it seems faster.


----------



## Leffy

:) this has been such a lovely positive catch up :) Its given me lotrs of hope for the morning I have my 2nd scan tomorrow and will know one way or the othert oif the Clexane is working I am so so scared.


----------



## KelseyK

Barhanita said:


> Thank you! I know, waiting is impossible. I am already counting days till my next scan...  Watching TV helps. Plus, all these holiday preparations make it seems faster.


Haha yep! Watching tv right now lol. And yeah the Holidays do help :) I wish I could spread the news though! It's hard keeping it to myself!!


----------



## mrswemyss

Hope1409 said:


> Barhanita said:
> 
> 
> I saw a heartbeat today! and the baby is 1 day ahead, measuring 6w2d!!!
> 
> That is so amazing! I so can't wait for my us on the 20th. The wait is a killer!Click to expand...

My first US is on the 20th!! what will you be seeing on yours?


----------



## erindolphin

I promised to update you. My results finally came in. They are at 482 and the doctor wanted to see them above 200. I used the hcg beta calculator and it says they are doubling every 22hrs. That seems quick. thank you girls for being here for me. I am still cautious though. I will be getting another blood draw tomorrow. Hoping i get an early scan done.


----------



## runnergrl

KelseyK said:


> Barhanita said:
> 
> 
> Thank you! I know, waiting is impossible. I am already counting days till my next scan...  Watching TV helps. Plus, all these holiday preparations make it seems faster.
> 
> 
> Haha yep! Watching tv right now lol. And yeah the Holidays do help :) I wish I could spread the news though! It's hard keeping it to myself!!Click to expand...

hey- how come your tickers are different? and I thought we were on the same day, 4+3??


----------



## Crystal5483

twinkletots said:


> Hey crystal , when you going to try and organise private scan for?
> I have an early one at seven and half weeks but going to ask if they will do another at around nine weeks.

I'm hoping to get one for next week! I have to see what this woman's schedule is like. I just want to see bub again. And then I will see NP on 12/26 and then an OB on 1/9. I'm going to inquire about the NT scan being done too.


----------



## Hope1409

mrswemyss said:


> Hope1409 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barhanita said:
> 
> 
> I saw a heartbeat today! and the baby is 1 day ahead, measuring 6w2d!!!
> 
> That is so amazing! I so can't wait for my us on the 20th. The wait is a killer!Click to expand...
> 
> My first US is on the 20th!! what will you be seeing on yours?Click to expand...

Well since we confirmed the sac was where it should be this past tuesday, he said that next weeks ultrasound we will be able to see how many beans are inside and maybe see/hear a heartbeat. i actually have to drive down there tomorrow (40 min car ride) because my doc wants me to do a urinalysis cuz I think i have a uti :dohh: better to make the drive than be sorry right!


----------



## KelseyK

runnergrl said:


> KelseyK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barhanita said:
> 
> 
> Thank you! I know, waiting is impossible. I am already counting days till my next scan...  Watching TV helps. Plus, all these holiday preparations make it seems faster.
> 
> 
> Haha yep! Watching tv right now lol. And yeah the Holidays do help :) I wish I could spread the news though! It's hard keeping it to myself!!Click to expand...
> 
> hey- how come your tickers are different? and I thought we were on the same day, 4+3??Click to expand...

I honestly have no clue!!!! It's been annoying me though lol. I put in august 19??


----------



## twinkletots

Congrats baranhita , great news. I have a week to go still, excited but nervous


----------



## Leffy

Im back and baby is PERFECT :) measuring between 6/7 weeks but they wont tell me an EDD until our 12wk scan on the 17th of Jan but we have another scan booked for the 2/3rd Jan to see bubba again :)


----------



## Crystal5483

Yay Leffy and Barhanita!!!! Congrats to all who are getting great scans!!! 

I'm hoping to find out when I can get in for my private scan :)

Just one more will put my mind at ease :)

Does anyone know when a Doppler will register baby's HB?


----------



## Hoover216

Hi ladies, I just have a couple questions. Is it normal not to feel pregnant? I just found out the other day. I'm only concerned because last time I didn't feel pregnant and it ended on miscarriage. Also, I have a green discharge... Tmi... I also recall having this last time too. Could it be signs of a miscarriage?


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Good morning ladies! I hope everyone is doing well on this Friday morning!

I have been having horrible dreams about starting to spot. Last night I had a dream that I started to spot, so I went in for a scan and the baby was fine! I hope that's a good sign (without the spotting)!


----------



## merristems

Hi ladies Can I join in? :) My edd is Aug 14-16th this is my first pregnancy since a mmc in may 2012. I have been trying to use a natural route to conception and its been a slow road but I eventually got my bfp last week on cd28. Im nervous, excited all at once I know this is normal I just cant bear to wait 12weeks for a scan so im going to pay for a private one I think at about 9wks. Im not getting many syptoms which doesn't help the worry, I am thirsty, had a bit of a dodgy stomache, my eears are ringing and im really hungry so im eating all the time! Hope you are all getting on ok here xxx


----------



## merristems

Hoover I think it is normal to have no symptoms of note early on i dont really have much to compare it with as I have only been pregnant once before and that ended in mmc. On the discharge, how green is it? I would deff be going to docs about this, I have worked in a vets and although not humans whenever animals have green its a sign of infection, so get it checked out asap. Hope all is well :hugs:


----------



## JBK 2012

Hope1409 said:


> JBK 2012 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls! I had my first ultrasound yesterday and saw our adorable blob and heartbeat. I am 6 weeks 1 day and due August 6th, 2012! God is good. I feel so much better..well emotionally at least. Physically I am super nauseous..but I will gladly take it:) I hope everyone has a great day!
> 
> So glad your us went well! I can't wait for mine next Thursday! And we all thought the tww was bad, lol. If I'm not mistaken, someone had their us appointment today? Let us know how it goes! Sorry I can't go back in this thread as I'm on my phone and its a bit annoying :hugs:Click to expand...

No joke about the 2ww being bad!! I felt so relieved and am now worried again, ugh. Trying to remain positive. Hopefully next Thursday will be here before you know it:)


----------



## merristems

Just booked in for private scan Jan 5th eeekkkk!! fx


----------



## twinkletots

Pray to be, I have been having dreams too- I dreamt there was no heartbeat at the scan and woke up feeling totally depressed. It's not really surprising we are dreaming this stuff as it's on our minds all the time!!

Hoover, I agree get green discharge checked out, sounds like infection but wouldn't say it sounds like miscarriage.

Re symptoms, this is my 4th pregnancy. With my first and only successful pregnancy I felt a bit queezy from weeks 8-12 but not much else. With my next 2 pregnancies that ended in miscarriage I had serious nausea and could barely get out of the horizontal position. I even had a full blown baby bump with my first miscarriage and pretty much every pregnancy symptom going so don't think symptoms or no symptoms are necessarily an indication of how things will turn out. Not for me anyway.

And yes I am still eating like a horse!!! if I don't I feel a bit queasy so going with it!


----------



## Leffy

Hoover216 said:


> Hi ladies, I just have a couple questions. Is it normal not to feel pregnant? I just found out the other day. I'm only concerned because last time I didn't feel pregnant and it ended on miscarriage. Also, I have a green discharge... Tmi... I also recall having this last time too. Could it be signs of a miscarriage?

 Not feeling pregnant is VERY normal, i would however be speaking to someone about the GD it does sound a bit unusual and possibly worrying to me :hugs:



Crystal5483 said:


> Yay Leffy and Barhanita!!!! Congrats to all who are getting great scans!!!
> 
> I'm hoping to find out when I can get in for my private scan :)
> 
> Just one more will put my mind at ease :)
> 
> Does anyone know when a Doppler will register baby's HB?




Pray2bBlessed said:


> Good morning ladies! I hope everyone is doing well on this Friday morning!
> 
> I have been having horrible dreams about starting to spot. Last night I had a dream that I started to spot, so I went in for a scan and the baby was fine! I hope that's a good sign (without the spotting)!

 I think about 8 weeks to hear HB on a doppler but its not always possible so dont panic if you cant hear it immediately x



merristems said:


> Hi ladies Can I join in? :) My edd is Aug 14-16th this is my first pregnancy since a mmc in may 2012. I have been trying to use a natural route to conception and its been a slow road but I eventually got my bfp last week on cd28. Im nervous, excited all at once I know this is normal I just cant bear to wait 12weeks for a scan so im going to pay for a private one I think at about 9wks. Im not getting many syptoms which doesn't help the worry, I am thirsty, had a bit of a dodgy stomache, my eears are ringing and im really hungry so im eating all the time! Hope you are all getting on ok here xxx

 Hello :hugs: welcome :)


----------



## Crystal5483

Booked my private scan for Wednesday! Can't wait to see my little bean again! I'm driving over an hour away and spending $150 which is NOT like me. But I desperately want to see my bub again!!


----------



## Crystal5483

Welcome to all of the new ladies!!

OK LADIES! I have updated the first page from the time I asked for EDD... Please check the front page and if you do not see your name PLEASE respond with the EDD and I will update the front page again :)

PMA is a definitely necessity for this group! I am in need of pushing it on myself as well!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

My EDD is August 15th!

My heart and prayers go out for the families of the children who were killed in today's school shooting inConnecticut. It is such a horrible tragedy! What I don't understand is the monster shot his mom at home and then went and shot all those kindergartners! What was the point of that? Those poor children didn't do anything to him! My heart aches just thinking about it! And even those poor children that did survive are going to be scared for life! I don't really think there is anyway to get over something like this. :cry: I will definitely be giving my son an extra hug tonight, and telling him how much I love him! :hugs:


----------



## Crystal5483

Absolutely devastating. I had to hold back tears at work. So very sad. 

I'm spending QT with baby girl tonight. Eating popcorn, cuddling and watching Santa Clause is Coming to Town. She's getting to stay up an extra hour and we are going to share my bed tonight while DH gets the boot to the couch (it's ok he LOVES it!)


----------



## emergRN

I am excited to join in!! It's so nice to have something to be a part of. 

I'm due 8/25


----------



## merristems

Yeah thanks for adding me :) I have booked a private scan as in uk you dont get early scans unless you have had reacurrant losses or have bleeding. I will be 8 wks I hope I see a baby this time :) FX for 5th Jan only 3wks to go!
I was so shocked to hear about that crazy boy who killed those innocent children. There's deffinately something to say about our strict gun laws in UK-although we have terrible knife crimes instead :(
welcome Emergrn


----------



## KelseyK

Anyone else having trouble sleeping? ?? I'm exhausted but I can't seem to fall asleep and when I finally do I can't stay asleep :(


----------



## Crystal5483

I fall asleep about the same as normal. And I only wake up occasionally throughout the night to pee and twice I woke up to throw up. But nausea and MS has seemed to stay away so far.


----------



## merristems

Im dreaming vividly and waking to pee once or twice a night, the last two nights i have had trouble settling down to sleep. Last night my hips were killing me anyone else?


----------



## twinkletots

So its a year today since my first angel baby grew wings. Will never forget you wee bean.
Feeling very lucky to be pregnant again right now but having a few concerns at the moment so send me sticky dust please ladies.
My current edd is 5th Aug


----------



## Crystal5483

Sticky sticky dust Twinkle!!!! 

I got the first shot of methotrexate on 12/23 and again on 12/31 for the suspected ectopic so it's almost been a year for me too Hunnie! It's hard.


----------



## twinkletots

Thanks so much crystal. We are lucky to have wee ones growing inside us, I think I would feel so empty if I didn't this wee bloat to keep me company!
Sending the sticky dust right back at ya!


----------



## Crystal5483

My bloat is huge LOL!!


----------



## Hope1409

Sorry to have been MIA....how is everyone doing? My little bean is being good to me so far in that I only have nausea every now and then, no vomiting yet (thank god). If it wasn't for this yucky feeling, I keep forgetting I'm pregnant because I have no other symptoms. I'm not showing yet either which I guess is a good thing and I still have zero appetite for anything.


----------



## Leffy

Is anyone else freezing all the time? I cannot seem to get warm then suddenly im too hot 
my MS seems to have gone off too


----------



## twinkletots

Yes!!! I am freezing all the time too! Very early on I was getting hot flushes but now i am just cold :cold:


----------



## Crystal5483

Definitely cold more than normal but then I get hot!


----------



## Leffy

:) glad im not alone with that one :) x


----------



## Crystal5483

EGGS are so yummy at the moment lol preferably scrambled or omelet style with just cheese.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Hi ladies! i hope everyone had a great weekend! I had a fun weekend hanging out with my family playing games and laughing! DH,my dad and brother went duck & pheasant hunting, but didn't get anything. I was praying that I would get through the weekend without getting sick, since MS hadn't started for me yet, and I did...until I went to bed last night back at home! I guess I have Bedtime sickness instead of MS!


----------



## Hope1409

This sickness is so fun isn't it! (Sarcasm) lol. I just keep telling myself that I am halfway done with first try and to just hang in there. No actual vomiting but imhave constant nausea and no food is appealing to me.


----------



## merristems

I havent felt sick at all really, I had a slight wave after lunch today but mostly i am really really tierd By about 12pm today I had to stop work and have early lunch because i needed to sit down! Any idea when we should start to get bumps??


----------



## Crystal5483

I get nauseous if I don't eat every 2-3 hours. And night is BY FAR the worst!


----------



## merristems

Yep I get dizzy too if i dont eat every 2hrs!


----------



## Hope1409

I try and munch on something every two hours but its hard when nothing is appealing. I don't even cook dinner anymore because the thought of food makes me gag. Do you think this is even worth mentioning at my appt on thurs? Or its too soon? Maybe I can get lucky and get a script for zofran? I just don't want to have my bean be malnutrition. I stopped taking my DHA pill because its so huge, but I am still doing ok with the prenatal thank God.


----------



## mrswemyss

I don't really feel sick yet either. In the mornings I feel sick but not really naseua no vomiting. But I feel dizzy if I don't eat every 2-3 hrs also!! Scan is thu say a prayer. I hope everyone is hanging in there ;)


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

merristems said:


> I havent felt sick at all really, I had a slight wave after lunch today but mostly i am really really tierd By about 12pm today I had to stop work and have early lunch because i needed to sit down! Any idea when we should start to get bumps??

I go to water aerobics and I've noticed a small bulge through my swimsuit, but my clothes still fit. Some days I feel like I'm "showing"! Lol!


----------



## mrswemyss

I don't really feel Prego I still think I don't believe it


----------



## KelseyK

Blah I hate being so bloated! I can't wait unlit I look pregnant and not fat! Lol I look like I have a beer belly.


----------



## merristems

Good luck with the scan Mrswemyss exciting i dont really feel pregnant yet either but this whole food thing is new for me- Normally I dont snack between meals now I need to snack! Yesterday I had a funny turn after work After i had my bath I went down to chillout and nearly passed out on sofa, dh had to force me to eat my dinner and then put me to bed! i think i must have an issue with my blood sugar being low. No bump yet for me I think anything that is there is bloating.
I take my prenatals in evening with dinner i think its better if you have eaten something first!


----------



## KelseyK

For those of you who have morning sickness, when did it start? And what does it feel like?


----------



## Hope1409

KelseyK said:


> For those of you who have morning sickness, when did it start? And what does it feel like?

Mine started a week ago and it's more on then off nausea. It feels like there is a lump stuck in my throat that you just want to burp up but can't. Any kind of food just turns me off. I have no actual throwing up (thank God) yet but this yucky feeling isn't fun either.


----------



## Barhanita

I don't have much of m/s, and I really want to have it full-blown. What I have is:

gaging when I brush my teeth, especially in the morning. One I even threw up.
a few times a day I might feel a slight nausea wave
sometimes while eating something I feel queasy 
taking prenatal on an empty stomach makes me sick, threw up twice
hunger feels stronger in my stomach and kinda reminds nausea

I this enough? Can I please have more?


----------



## Leffy

Hope1409 said:


> KelseyK said:
> 
> 
> For those of you who have morning sickness, when did it start? And what does it feel like?
> 
> Mine started a week ago and it's more on then off nausea. It feels like there is a lump stuck in my throat that you just want to burp up but can't. Any kind of food just turns me off. I have no actual throwing up (thank God) yet but this yucky feeling isn't fun either.Click to expand...

This but also like you are going to get really bad heartburn (that cold icky feeling in your throat) and feeling really nervous in my tummy, I have had this from day 1 really i normally get it the night before AF starts and then im ok so i guess that was my first sign. I have only been sick whilst brushing my teeth though and only a couple of times. x


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

KelseyK said:


> Blah I hate being so bloated! I can't wait unlit I look pregnant and not fat! Lol I look like I have a beer belly.

Me too!



KelseyK said:


> For those of you who have morning sickness, when did it start? And what does it feel like?

Mine started yesterday. I actually started feeling nauseous Sunday night when laying in bed and had to get up to throw up. I just feel nauseous like I need to throw up, but can't. Sometimes I think the feeling is worse than actually throwing up!


----------



## JBK 2012

KelseyK said:


> For those of you who have morning sickness, when did it start? And what does it feel like?

For me, the best way to describe this is a horrible hangover. Like you want to throw up but just feel queezy:sick::


----------



## merristems

I keep having minor melt downs :( i am lying on my back wondering if there really is anyone growing in there or if my body is going to put me through another mmc :( I know I need to stay positive but its hard after a loss. Are you all still getting pains, cramps twinges? Are they one sided or both or in your back?? oh dear sorry to be down xxx


----------



## merristems

uhh i feel nauseous now, mouth watering lump in throat......


----------



## broodybum

Hi ladies, can I join? I've had multiple miscarriages and a molar pregnancy, started using this forum joined a group ttcing for a christmas bfp and my doctor showed me my christmas positive today, I'm only 4 weeks pregnant my last af was 20th november so I'm very early but I knew from symptoms, sore boobs, emotional, backache, crampy quite a lot? I'm sooo pleased but cnt help worry n think is this my time now? Hopefully fingers crossed it is x x x x x


----------



## MamaTex

Crystal5483 said:


> I get nauseous if I don't eat every 2-3 hours. And night is BY FAR the worst!

This is me!!! I feel all sorts of :wacko: if I do not eat a small meal. Snacking just doesn't cut it anymore, so I will need to go shopping to have some healthier meal choices available. I am planning on going today to get some more apples because I have lost my taste for crackers and cheese , which was one of my favorite little snacks. Oh well!!

Kelsey, I also am always freezing!! I am going to have to ask my husband to let me sleep on his side of the bed to get as much heat from our heaters as possible!!!


----------



## MamaTex

merristems said:


> I keep having minor melt downs :( i am lying on my back wondering if there really is anyone growing in there or if my body is going to put me through another mmc :( I know I need to stay positive but its hard after a loss. Are you all still getting pains, cramps twinges? Are they one sided or both or in your back?? oh dear sorry to be down xxx

:hugs:

I get cramps, pains, and twinges every now and again but not as much!! I don't have a lot of back pain, which is weird because before I got pregnant my back was *always* hurting!! I had been spending a lot of money on Epsom salts and now I don't feel I need to soak in them as much anymore. I am nervous too but I am trying to embrace this pregnancy. Tomorrow I go in for my second ultra sound to see if there is anything there. I am hoping I get to see baby and hear a heart beat, but if not, I want to be able to see that my pregnancy is not an ectopic one or a blighted ovum (what I was diagnosed with on my first and last pregnancy).



broodybum said:

> Hi ladies, can I join? I've had multiple miscarriages and a molar pregnancy, started using this forum joined a group ttcing for a christmas bfp and my doctor showed me my christmas positive today, I'm only 4 weeks pregnant my last af was 20th november so I'm very early but I knew from symptoms, sore boobs, emotional, backache, crampy quite a lot? I'm sooo pleased but cnt help worry n think is this my time now? Hopefully fingers crossed it is x x x x x

Welcome broody!! Glad you are here :)


----------



## AmbiguousHope

7 week ultrasound pics taken yesterday with a heart rate of 140bpm. Please grow baby blob!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MamaTex

AmbiguousHope said:


> 7 week ultrasound pics taken yesterday measuring 5.4cm and heart rate of 140bpm. Please grow baby blob!

How awesome!! Your baby kind of looks like a precious Christmas ornament there hehehe. I hope I see something tomorrow!! I would love to get some photos and frame them to give as Christmas gifts to my parents and in laws.


----------



## merristems

Welcome Broodybum! Glad to see youre joining us xxx
FX on your scan tomorrow MamaTex how are you feeling excited
Congrats on the scan Ambiguous-it does look like a xmas decoration!!
Im feeling better now but need to eat again!!! off to fridge!


----------



## Crystal5483

Welcome to all the newbies! 

I somehow got unsubscribed from the thread so hence I've been MIA!!

How is everyone?! I'm beat but I still don't necessarily feel pregnant!


----------



## broodybum

That scan pic is sooo cute, iv never actually got to c a baby on a scan so I'm hoping this time I do get a healthy baby, iv just spoke to the early pregnancy unit n they sed soon as I turn 6 week they will give me an early scan so beginning of 2013 I'm hoping is the start of something great :D good luck ladies let's all try not to worry or stress over symptoms x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## mrswemyss

I am 6week +5 today. Will I know if there are more than one babies today? Or would I have to wait?


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Thanks mama, that's a really cute idea! Do they know yet?

Thank you merri, glad you're feeling better! I have good days and bad. I think my bad days are when I work because I get less sleep. It really makes a difference!

Thank you broody, unfortunately we got to see the heartbeat of our last baby and it made it A LOT harder when we lost it. It wasn't strong enough to hear though. I wish you the best on your next scan! It is amazing!

Wemyss, are you getting a sonogram? If so then they will be able to tell. Blood and urine tests cannot though. Good luck!

Crystal, that's probably a good thing you're not feeling it. Although I've never made it to the second, I hear the first trimester is the hardest. I know this morning sickness is awful!


----------



## mrswemyss

Yes I am about to walk in to get my 1st ultrasound. Thanks :)


----------



## merristems

Good luck mrswemyss XXX fx one healthy bub XX


----------



## mrswemyss

125 bpm hb looks perfect. 7 weeks today!!! So happy :)


----------



## Hope1409

2 more hours until my appointment. I wasnt nervous the days leading up, but today i am nervous as hell! I pray that everything is fine and progressing as it should. If all goes well, i graduate from my RE and get to go back to my obgyn. 

Good luck MrsW-they should be able to see how many as thats what they are looking for today for me too! :)


----------



## merristems

:thumbup:wooopwoooop!!!!


----------



## broodybum

Congratulations :) x x x x


----------



## twinkletots

I am loving the scan pic and definitely see a christmas decoration too which is just so festive and cute! what a clever bean you have.

I am also going for scan tomorrow at 7w4 days, really hoping for a heartbeat .
I am still an eating machine, trying to keep it healthy but just too many xmas chocs about right now :munch:


----------



## Hope1409

My little walnut is perfect! He's measuring 6w6d and we heard the heartbeat! And there is just one in there which I am sort of relieved about lol. I think twins for a first time parents would be super tough!


----------



## Leffy

Welcome new mama-to-be's :) :flower:

I have the Midwife tomorrow! :happydance: it is my booking in appointment so it takes about 45 minutes but i should get my bounty pack :)


----------



## Leffy

Hope1409 said:


> My little walnut is perfect! He's measuring 6w6d and we heard the heartbeat! And there is just one in there which I am sort of relieved about lol. I think twins for a first time parents would be super tough!

:happydance: congratulations !xx


----------



## mrswemyss

Hope1409 said:


> My little walnut is perfect! He's measuring 6w6d and we heard the heartbeat! And there is just one in there which I am sort of relieved about lol. I think twins for a first time parents would be super tough!

yay it is funny you say "he" we have been saying she! Congrats


----------



## Hope1409

mrswemyss said:


> Hope1409 said:
> 
> 
> My little walnut is perfect! He's measuring 6w6d and we heard the heartbeat! And there is just one in there which I am sort of relieved about lol. I think twins for a first time parents would be super tough!
> 
> yay it is funny you say "he" we have been saying she! CongratsClick to expand...

haha....ya i dunno deep down my gut is telling me its a boy but i will be happy with either as long as they are healthy. how did ur appt go today? it was today right?


----------



## Crystal5483

Glad everyone had great appointments!!

Forgot my Meds last night and woke up and 3am to pee so I took them. Then woke up at 6:30(late) and super nauseous!!

Ladies Popsicles definitely help nausea!!

I've only thrown up three times this time around. Hopefully that's a good sign!! 

With my MMC is May I had the D&C at 8+5 and they never saw the HB and I never had nausea and I never threw up. So I'm PRAYING this bean is super sticky!


----------



## Crystal5483

Hope I thought DD was a boy until the scan proved otherwise! Was convinced!!


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Sending you sticky wishes Crystal!

Hope, that's great news. Such a relief!!!

Leffy and Twinkle, good luck tomorrow. I'll be thinking about you! I know how scary it can be.


----------



## mrswemyss

Hope1409 said:


> mrswemyss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope1409 said:
> 
> 
> My little walnut is perfect! He's measuring 6w6d and we heard the heartbeat! And there is just one in there which I am sort of relieved about lol. I think twins for a first time parents would be super tough!
> 
> yay it is funny you say "he" we have been saying she! CongratsClick to expand...
> 
> haha....ya i dunno deep down my gut is telling me its a boy but i will be happy with either as long as they are healthy. how did ur appt go today? it was today right?Click to expand...

Apt was great hb was 125 baby is perfect :)


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Congrats to everyone that had great scans! I can't wait until mine next Friday!


----------



## merristems

congrats on your scan Hope such great news before christmas :)
Good luck for scan and appointments twinkle and Leffy.
Crystal glad the sickness showed up again!! Im sure its a good sign.
I guess I am going to be the last to be scanned I had to wait until new year-oh well it will be worth the wait :) 
Woke up in lots on pain this morning a severe case of trapped wind! poor dh was rubbing my tummy trying to help shift it at 4am!! on the peppermint tea now, anyone else suffer this?? Hope you are all feeling great today.


----------



## Hope1409

merristems said:


> congrats on your scan Hope such great news before christmas :)
> Good luck for scan and appointments twinkle and Leffy.
> Crystal glad the sickness showed up again!! Im sure its a good sign.
> I guess I am going to be the last to be scanned I had to wait until new year-oh well it will be worth the wait :)
> Woke up in lots on pain this morning a severe case of trapped wind! poor dh was rubbing my tummy trying to help shift it at 4am!! on the peppermint tea now, anyone else suffer this?? Hope you are all feeling great today.

Omg I had this happen to me yesterday morning, while sleeping! I felt like my stomach was about to explode and it hurt like crazy. I had to force one out (sorry tmi lol) and then I finally felt better. I must say that feeling was a first! 

On another note, and again maybe tmi for some, but wanted to know if any of you have been intimitae with dh after finding out your pregnant? My dh refuses to do anything until at least we are in second tri....something tells me he will be too scared then too. Lol men and thinking they will hurt the baby! Haha.


----------



## Crystal5483

Hope I have not. But I'm also on progesterone gel and its so gross I dont even want to!


----------



## broodybum

I'll be scanned when I turn 6 weeks but I'm going to try leave it as long as possible as long as I have symtpoms still, iv found that all my symtpoms stopped with previous failed pregnancies x x x x x


----------



## Leffy

thanks guys :) Today went well and i have just 'announced' on FB as i will need the support and tomorrow is maybaby's EDD. 
Is there any news on twinkle yet?


----------



## twinkletots

Hi ladies,
my scan went great today so thanks for all your support. It really helps to have others in the same boat as we still haven't told anyone.
I am dating 7w 4 days as I thought and heartbeat was there. What a relief as I had convinced myself there was going to be nothing!
Not out the woods yet but it's a start.

Yes to gas!! think mine builds up over the day so have huge bloat by bedtime.

No to getting intimate- I decided to avoid it until out of 1st trimester as just feeling super cautious after 2 losses. Do not fancy something prodding about in there!! Poor dh is desperate but I just feel totally unsexy right now.

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## twinkletots

Hey Leffy, did you get your bounty pack?! did you get a positive response to your facebook announcement?
I am going to wait a bit longer although sure everyone already knows I am pregnant. Either that or they will be suspicious I had a boob job, these bazookas are out of control! :haha:


----------



## Crystal5483

Yay Twinkle!!! So super glad to hear!!!

I'm tired and grumpy. DH keeps asking about "cuddling" but the idea of being touched leaves me uneasy. I think I just fear anyone getting too close to me right now. 

Leffy my may baby EDD is Sunday so I definitely feel you there Hun!!


----------



## Leffy

Oh hon im so sorry, its strange that we are so very similar we are nearly EDD buddies on both counts I will be thinking of you on Sunday hon,

Twinkle so glad your scan went well :) I didnt get my bounty pack as they had run out :( i will get it at 16weeks x


----------



## Crystal5483

Very crazy Leffy!! 

Thoughts with you tomorrow. 

I left work at 3pm it's now 5:08 and I'm stuck in traffic!!!


----------



## Crystal5483

Anyone else hate their hubby's right now? 

Just feel like I need a vacation from mine!


----------



## KelseyK

Hey everyone :) 

uggh I've been so sick with a cold for the last couple of days... that on top of all the pg symptoms is really making it hard to get into Christmas right now. Plus I have been so irritable lol.. my family must suspect something.. and poor dh.. I feel so bad he has had to put up with me!! Seems like everything is annoying me right now.


----------



## Crystal5483

Me too Kelsey!!! I feel you there!


----------



## merristems

Yep Im really irritable too! Mostly with myself for being so useless these last few days, zero energy and no get up and go. Also starting to feel sick on and off so Im worried about xmas dinner!! I hope I can stomache it! Yes bloating deff gets worse as day goes on by bedtime im really uncomfortable!!
We dd once but now im too scared to do it again until after scan dh is well annoyed but understanding! 
Nearly Christmas are you all ready?? I just realised I havent brought anything for my step nephew- who is coming to have xmas with us instead of his family what shall i do??


----------



## Crystal5483

Thinking of you Leffy


----------



## Leffy

Crystal5483 said:


> Thinking of you Leffy

Aw hon, thankyou, :hugs: i just came here to say the same to you I will bethinking of you today xxx


Yesterday wasnt as bad as i had expected at all, it has given me some new fears for this baby x:hugs:


----------



## Crystal5483

I'm trying not to have any fears. It's hard though. I just hope and pray to see bub on Wednesday and see the HB again. 

I was feeling sickly last night and exhausted. I fell asleep without taking my meds. I really hope it doesn't screw anything up to take them this morning!! But I need to take them so I will give it a shot. Just nervous I will throw up on it. DD has yet to see me get sick and I don't want her questioning me lol.


----------



## MamaTex

Crystal5483 said:


> Anyone else hate their hubby's right now?
> 
> Just feel like I need a vacation from mine!

Hehehe me!! He has been asking me questions that he knows the answer too or asking me where things are without looking!! He grumbled about having to get breakfast on the road today instead of eating with me, but he is the one who woke up late today before work!! Grr I was ticked off!!


----------



## Crystal5483

Men just suck sometimes lol


----------



## emergRN

I am so paranoid!!!

I need to just relax... It's like everyday I don't have morning sickness I get more & more anxious...
But I AM extremely nauseas at times...increased sense of smell, sore bbs and exhausted!
Those are enought sx right?

I just worry, bc last time when I had a mc I never had morning sickness. 
So much anxiety :-(


----------



## Hope1409

my nausea has lessened a lot the last few days which i am so thankful for. i couldnt function! i just hope its not a cruel joke and in the next few weeks im going to be hugging the toilet :/


----------



## twinkletots

emergRN said:


> I am so paranoid!!!
> 
> I need to just relax... It's like everyday I don't have morning sickness I get more & more anxious...
> But I AM extremely nauseas at times...increased sense of smell, sore bbs and exhausted!
> Those are enought sx right?
> 
> I just worry, bc last time when I had a mc I never had morning sickness.
> So much anxiety :-(

I have had no morning sickness and have a great appetite so was getting really paranoid and convinced there was nothing in there but all was well when got my scan so try not to worry. I know its nearly impossible!


----------



## Leffy

Im very up and down with my symptoms so i totally understand, i do keep getting this blinding rage toward my OH too! its bizarre i just shout and get really angry with him for very little! :wacko:

Merry Christmas to all of our little group xxx


----------



## Crystal5483

Girls I'm with you!

I panic with no nausea and then I get it. I get mad at DH. Then I cry. It's crazy!

With my MMC in May I didn't throw up once or get nauseous. So I'm so happy to feel this way now. But I still get paranoid! 

I'm going in two short days for my third scan. And I just can't wait. I will be 8w4d!


----------



## bunnyslippers

Hi ladies, can I join you? Based on my LMP my due date is Aug 25th, which currently makes me 5w1d pregnant. I am freaking out a bit. I can't freak out to DH too much about it, because although he can be very understanding to a point, if I talk about it too much he tells me I need to try to relax. Easier said than done!

I'm taking progesterone capsules and I'm going for HCG levels every other day...so far my levels have been 908, 2439, and 7065. I should get the results from this morning a bit later today. I have a scan on January 8th. It seems a million years away!

Looking forward to talking to all of you!


----------



## Leffy

bunnyslippers said:


> Hi ladies, can I join you? Based on my LMP my due date is Aug 25th, which currently makes me 5w1d pregnant. I am freaking out a bit. I can't freak out to DH too much about it, because although he can be very understanding to a point, if I talk about it too much he tells me I need to try to relax. Easier said than done!
> 
> I'm taking progesterone capsules and I'm going for HCG levels every other day...so far my levels have been 908, 2439, and 7065. I should get the results from this morning a bit later today. I have a scan on January 8th. It seems a million years away!
> 
> Looking forward to talking to all of you!

Hello and welcome to our group :) :happydance: 

aout 5 minutes after my last post i was sooooo sick it was unreal! I am never going to say anything about lack of symptoms again! (until tomorrow!)


----------



## Crystal5483

Welcome bunnyslippers!

Leffy same here! I ate breakfast and now I'm lying down bc I feel sickly!


----------



## bunnyslippers

So, while I was in the shower, DH took the call from the MD saying my HCG was "over 12,000". They want me to get a scan within a week. Two ways DH dropped the ball..

1. My HCG didn't double. I called them back, but they didn't seem concerned that it didn't double. They were pleased. Ok, I guess I trust that they are happy.

2. I called the hosp to schedule my scan, but they didn't even have my order in the computer yet. DH neglected to tell me to wait an hour before calling.:growlmad: They don't have any appts available within the next week, so a supervisor has to call me back. Because of the holiday they close at 2. If I don't hear by 1:30 I'm calling them back.

STRESS!!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Merry Christmas Eve everyone! :xmas9:

I just got done baking 2 homemade apple pies, we are taking one to a Christmas party tonight, and one to my families house tomorrow! I am so excited because we are going to be revealing our news to our families tomorrow! I got picture frames that say "Grandkids" and put a pic of my son holding a sign that says "I'm going to be a big brother" and wrapped it up. I wanted to be able to wait until after my first scan, but I also wanted to make it a Christmas surprise! My scan is on Friday so I don't have much longer to wait! 

On a side not, my new craving is OJ mixed with Ginger Ale...yum! And I have been craving sub sandwiches and BBQ from a specific place...but I have yet to have either!

Merry Christmas to you all!!! :xmas6:


----------



## Leffy

Have fun at the party, orange and ginger ale sounds strangely nivce, might give it a try! the only thing i am really craving is ice cold coca cola:cry: I am limiting to one every few days or so.

We have had a lovely evening, our DD is 2 and has really got into Santa this year, we have sprinkled magic reindeer food, left carrots and a mince pie with a glass of pink juice out but best of all we left the :baby:deedies:baby: out for him to take in exchange for a special present :) :happydance: 

please be my support band for the next few days without them! :dohh:


----------



## Crystal5483

bunnyslippers said:


> So, while I was in the shower, DH took the call from the MD saying my HCG was "over 12,000". They want me to get a scan within a week. Two ways DH dropped the ball..
> 
> 1. My HCG didn't double. I called them back, but they didn't seem concerned that it didn't double. They were pleased. Ok, I guess I trust that they are happy.
> 
> 2. I called the hosp to schedule my scan, but they didn't even have my order in the computer yet. DH neglected to tell me to wait an hour before calling.:growlmad: They don't have any appts available within the next week, so a supervisor has to call me back. Because of the holiday they close at 2. If I don't hear by 1:30 I'm calling them back.
> 
> STRESS!!


Once you get over 6000 you hcg takes MORE than 96 hours to double. I wouldn't be concerned if I were you :) those are amazing numbers!! 

At 19dpo my level was 1587... That's 4w5d... Your numbers are fab ... Multiples maybe??


----------



## Crystal5483

Pray2bBlessed said:


> Merry Christmas Eve everyone! :xmas9:
> 
> I just got done baking 2 homemade apple pies, we are taking one to a Christmas party tonight, and one to my families house tomorrow! I am so excited because we are going to be revealing our news to our families tomorrow! I got picture frames that say "Grandkids" and put a pic of my son holding a sign that says "I'm going to be a big brother" and wrapped it up. I wanted to be able to wait until after my first scan, but I also wanted to make it a Christmas surprise! My scan is on Friday so I don't have much longer to wait!
> 
> On a side not, my new craving is OJ mixed with Ginger Ale...yum! And I have been craving sub sandwiches and BBQ from a specific place...but I have yet to have either!
> 
> Merry Christmas to you all!!! :xmas6:


Merry Christmas!! I agree OJ and finer ale sounds delightful. I desperately want BBQ ribs and homemad Mac n Cheese lol


----------



## Crystal5483

Leffy good luck!! I was three when my uncle threw mine out at the beach and looked me square in the eye and said "you're not getting it back" I was mortified I guess but ok with it lol DD never took to binkies. If it didn't provide her with milk she wanted nothing to do with it! 

DD is having a good Christmas this year :) off to bed because I'm sure she'll be up in about 6 hours (I hope)

I've kicked DH to the couch. I just cannot take his snoring tonight!!


----------



## bunnyslippers

> Once you get over 6000 you hcg takes MORE than 96 hours to double. I wouldn't be concerned if I were you :) those are amazing numbers!!
> 
> At 19dpo my level was 1587... That's 4w5d... Your numbers are fab ... Multiples maybe??

I didn't know that! I've been stressing and you have just made me feel 1000000000000 times better. :happydance: Thank you, thank you, thank you! Despite me doing IVF twice in the past, this was a natural pregnancy and multiple don't run in the family. Anything is possible I guess! DH will pass out if it's multiples!

On that note, I hope you all have an wonderful Christmas with family and friends.


----------



## MamaTex

7 weeks today!!! What a Christmas gift this baby has been!


----------



## Hope1409

Just dropping by to wish you all a very Mery Christmas! We all got our miracles this year and next year this time, they will be in our arms :)

We told our in laws last night, they were in shock, ha! I don't think it had sunk in but they were super excited! In a few hours we tell my parents and I cannot wait! Enjoy today with your family and loved ones ladies! :)


----------



## KelseyK

I'm so happy that next year at this time I will have my little baby to spend Christmas with <3

Merry Christmas everyone <3


----------



## Crystal5483

Measuring ahead at 8w6d and now due 8/1! Heart rate was 172!!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Leffy said:


> Have fun at the party, orange and ginger ale sounds strangely nivce, might give it a try! the only thing i am really craving is ice cold coca cola:cry: I am limiting to one every few days or so.
> 
> We have had a lovely evening, our DD is 2 and has really got into Santa this year, we have sprinkled magic reindeer food, left carrots and a mince pie with a glass of pink juice out but best of all we left the :baby:deedies:baby: out for him to take in exchange for a special present :) :happydance:
> 
> please be my support band for the next few days without them! :dohh:

We cut the end off of my sons binky, and he had nothing to do with it soon after that...he kept saying "broken".



Crystal5483 said:


> Pray2bBlessed said:
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas Eve everyone! :xmas9:
> 
> I just got done baking 2 homemade apple pies, we are taking one to a Christmas party tonight, and one to my families house tomorrow! I am so excited because we are going to be revealing our news to our families tomorrow! I got picture frames that say "Grandkids" and put a pic of my son holding a sign that says "I'm going to be a big brother" and wrapped it up. I wanted to be able to wait until after my first scan, but I also wanted to make it a Christmas surprise! My scan is on Friday so I don't have much longer to wait!
> 
> On a side not, my new craving is OJ mixed with Ginger Ale...yum! And I have been craving sub sandwiches and BBQ from a specific place...but I have yet to have either!
> 
> Merry Christmas to you all!!! :xmas6:
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas!! I agree OJ and finer ale sounds delightful. I desperately want BBQ ribs and homemad Mac n Cheese lolClick to expand...

Homemade Mac &cheese sounds wonderful! I might have to make some for lunch!



Hope1409 said:


> Just dropping by to wish you all a very Mery Christmas! We all got our miracles this year and next year this time, they will be in our arms :)
> 
> We told our in laws last night, they were in shock, ha! I don't think it had sunk in but they were super excited! In a few hours we tell my parents and I cannot wait! Enjoy today with your family and loved ones ladies! :)

That will be wonderful! Our families were ecstatic when they opened their picture frames!



Crystal5483 said:


> View attachment 538559
> 
> 
> Measuring ahead at 8w6d and now due 8/1! Heart rate was 172!!

Congrats on the great scan! I can't wait until mine on Friday!


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

Crystal5483 said:


> View attachment 538559
> 
> 
> Measuring ahead at 8w6d and now due 8/1! Heart rate was 172!!

Congrats Crystal, another beautiful scan! I go tomorrow for my 7week scan and I am soooo nervous! Hope everyone had a beautiful Christmas!


----------



## Crystal5483

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Leffy

Oh Crystal you must be over the moon :) what a present :) 

We are doing OK deedi free M has asked dfor one a couple of times and we have just managed to distract her so its going to be fine i think :)


----------



## Crystal5483

Thanks ladies!

I was beyond words today! Once the tech saw all was find she did the 3D Judy for me to take home :)

Awww yay Leffy congrats on binkie free!


----------



## bunnyslippers

Congrats Crystal!


----------



## Hope1409

i cannot wait for my scan next Wednesday. i really hope everything is still progressing as it should :) Announcing to our parents yesterday went really well. It was a waterworks show but that was expected! I am so relieved I don't have to hide this from my parents, it was getting tough. Hope everyone had a nice Christmas! :)


----------



## bunnyslippers

Scan tomorrow! Probably too early to see the heartbeat though. :sad2: I really wish I would see it, as this is the time during my last pregnancy all the issues started.


----------



## Crystal5483

I didn't see anything at 5+2 and panicked but saw bub and HB at 6+2....


----------



## Hope1409

same here. at 5w3d we didn't see a heartbeat but at 6w5d it was beating nice and strong :) good luck tomorrow and keep us posted :)


----------



## Crystal5483

I forgot to mention yesterday since I was on my phone... the NP did take into consideration my own history and my Mom's and said she was going to talk things over with the OB and see if I should get a consult with the high risk OB.

My own history being that I am homozygous for MTHFR and at one point tested high for anticardiolipin iGG. And my mother's history being that she had a blood clot in her lung and was on heparin injections her entire pregnancy with me.

If I meet with the high risk OB then she may determine that I might need injections of blood thinners as well. Typically my FS would have me on baby aspirin for the MTHFR but I am allergic... so really the only alternative would be the injections. 

It's definitely nerve wracking either way as there are pros and cons for the injections. We shall see what they say though and I will take it one day at a time!


----------



## merristems

Congrats on the scan Crystal thats wonderful news :) Looking forward to hearing more news tomorrow from the other scans. 
Happy Christmas one and all hope you all made it through unscathed! I only told my mum about little one as she could help divert attention away from me! More family gatherings this weekend though ugggh!! Feeling nervous now about our scan next week but at least we will know one way or the other whats going on. Hope you're all feeling well and ms is going !!


----------



## Crystal5483

In two weeks we tell his family.... Eeek!


----------



## bunnyslippers

Crystal5483 said:


> In two weeks we tell his family.... Eeek!

I wish I didn't ever have to tell my DH's family anything, but that's a different story for a different day.:winkwink:

I sounds like your NP/OB are right on top of your condition and pregnancy. Have you decided if you're going to see the high risk OB?

As you ladies prepared me, we didn't see much at my scan today. All we could see was the sac and a yolk sac. The u/s tech kept saying, "I don't know why she scheduled you so early. You aren't going to see anything." I tried to explain that I've had multiple issues in the past but she didn't care. Look lady, don't stress me out. I'm stressed out enough. My OB is being thorough, it's not really a bad thing. MS has set in though!


----------



## Leffy

Crystal5483 said:


> I forgot to mention yesterday since I was on my phone... the NP did take into consideration my own history and my Mom's and said she was going to talk things over with the OB and see if I should get a consult with the high risk OB.
> 
> My own history being that I am homozygous for MTHFR and at one point tested high for anticardiolipin iGG. And my mother's history being that she had a blood clot in her lung and was on heparin injections her entire pregnancy with me.
> 
> If I meet with the high risk OB then she may determine that I might need injections of blood thinners as well. Typically my FS would have me on baby aspirin for the MTHFR but I am allergic... so really the only alternative would be the injections.
> 
> It's definitely nerve wracking either way as there are pros and cons for the injections. We shall see what they say though and I will take it one day at a time!

If you do end up on the injections it is ok, they hurt and you do get some bruising but you just have to keep reminding yourself why you're doing it all 
x


----------



## Leffy

Do you have midwives in the US? we see the MW and then for complications you would see a consultant but its normal to only ever see a Midwife then for labour you would have midwives too but was reading today that people refuse to see MW's and only want Drs usually? is that the norm where you are?


----------



## Crystal5483

I don't even know if my office has a MW. We have the nurse practitioner that we see in alternating visits. I saw a nurse practitioner yesterday and in 2 weeks I will see the obstetrician. Then the following appointment will be with the NP again.


----------



## Leffy

It's really interesting to see what happens in different places


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I see an OB for prenatal and she will also be the one that delivers. I think some women have midwives when they are having an at home birth.


----------



## Crystal5483

Yea it's soooo different!


----------



## bunnyslippers

I watched the documentary "The Business of Being Born" and it was so interesting. I don't remember the details, but I do remember thinking they did a good job showing the importance of midwives. It was def worth watching. Plus you get the added bonus of seeing Ricki Lake naked.:dohh:


----------



## Hope1409

i will only see my obgyn on my visits. he is the same doctor my sister used for both of her kids and she says he is the one that always does the appointments, no nurse or anyone else. but day of delivery i think its normal to have the delivery nurses there for the most part until you are ready to push and your obgyn comes. Thats how i know of it. 

on another note, i am getting antsy for my next appointment! since yesterday my sciatica has been acting up...not cool!


----------



## bunnyslippers

Sciatica is the worst! I had trouble with that with DS and I could barely move. I hope it doesn't give you too much trouble.


----------



## MamaTex

Crystal:Congrats on the scan!! Baby is looking good!!

TxrunnerGirl: What's the word on your scan?

Hope1409 Funny you say there were waterworks after your reveal. I experienced a shriek fest when I told my in laws. MY mother in law was the happiest!! She kept clasping her hands and squealing. It was cute. 

Leffy:In my area, there are midwives but most people seem to use Obs.

AFM: I had a scare yesterday as I came home and the dogs started fighting. I have two dogs that are over 50 lbs and I had to separate them. I ended up having to almost throw one across the room and right afterwards my stomach started to hurt. It really worried me but it stopped shortly after it started. My blood pressure was up for sure so I just lied down. I woke up and didn't feel as pregnant as I have in previous weeks, but I think that is just my mind playing with me!! I have another ultra sound tomorrow. I hope to see that baby is doing fine and growing! It would be nice to hear a heart beat or at least see that the baby's heart is working!


----------



## Crystal5483

MamaTex I still get cramping here and there and I don't always feel pregnant!! 

Forgot to share the 2d less Alien-like image too

https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/Crystal5483/F08E5FCD-F065-4C8D-BA34-DC1641C64B7F-18307-00000379B069476B.jpg


----------



## merristems

Its crazy how different thate States are to the UK! We get a midwife right from word go who you see at 8wks then if nothing much happens 16wks! We have very little contact with our carers! We are left to get on with it! If you are high risk or have multiples you get a specialist consultant assigned to you but you can still turn them down! I have my 8weeks appointment on the 7th-why do I feel like the receptionist is always looking down on me? I feel silly because i waited until today to make appointment because i was worried things wouldn't progress this far :( I really hope I get some hcg blood results.

Mamatex im sure everything is ok with bub at leat you have an appointment tomorrow to check things over :hugs: 
Hope I have suffered from sacro illiac joint pain for about 5 eyars its the worst :( Recently i started seeing an osteopath and she has worked wonders maybe its worth you looking into. My back pain has moved up now into my sides but not hips hurahh!
Crystal loving the pics so exciting to see little bub grow :)
:hi: Bunny glad to see you join us here xx 

Afm Over xmas I felt fine really thirsty still and need to eat regually. As soon as we got back to our house from mums the unsatisfiable hunger kicked in-I feel really weird until i eat something/anything, I feel empty even after eating dinner- I have to eat little and often because 3 big meals are no good any more, its a little tiring! Talking of tiredness is anyone else dead on their feet in the afternoon?!?


----------



## bunnyslippers

:hi: Thanks merri.

Where is my ms this morning and why don't my bbs hurt that much? I'm getting nervous. Probably TMI, but I had an orgasm in my sleep last night. (probably d/t the progesterone I'm taking). I hope that didn't do anything to bean. I won't :sex: with DH because of my fear of uterine contractions dislodging lil bean. Now I'm scared.


----------



## merristems

Bunny I'm sure everything is fine sounds like your hormones are running wild :) teehee! We havent dtd since we found out either im too scared too maybe after i get my scan we will!


----------



## bunnyslippers

Haha merri, I'm glad my DH isn't the only neglected one!

Gorgeous scan Crystal!


----------



## Leffy

bunnyslippers said:


> :hi: Thanks merri.
> 
> Where is my ms this morning and why don't my bbs hurt that much? I'm getting nervous. Probably TMI, but I had an orgasm in my sleep last night. (probably d/t the progesterone I'm taking). I hope that didn't do anything to bean. I won't :sex: with DH because of my fear of uterine contractions dislodging lil bean. Now I'm scared.

:blush:you are perfectly normal, and not alone, 

bean will also be fine i think its only a risk if you are already dilating (which is the cause of some MC's) but if that was the case you would have been told about it, We have dtd once since finding out and i was terrified I am waiting until after the 17th before we try again xxx:hugs:


----------



## bunnyslippers

Thanks leffy. Our DHs will all be grumpy, but they will just have to get over it.:haha:


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

Thanks for asking MamaTex!!!! I had my scan yesterday and saw the little flickering heartbeat. I'm actually 6 weeks and 6 days, three days earlier than I thought! Doctor said that everything looked great. I was so nervous when i went into the office they took my blood pressure and it was 161/97. My normal blood pressure is 110/70..My hubby was such a good sport because I know he was super nervous too! i was so worried to hear the words i had heard with my last pregnancy, but as soon as she said "we have a heartbeat" the look on his face was priceless!!! we are feeling so blessed!!!


----------



## KelseyK

Hey ladies!

How is everyone doing?! My scan is wednesday and I can't wait! I'm soooo nervous though! No M/S yet though I am starting to get a little nausea when I lay down at night. I keep grabbing my BB's to see if they're still sore lol. They are getting less sore which I find weird. Anyone else's get less sore approaching 7 weeks?


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

DH and I just got back from buying a new rocker/recliner, I am so excited to get it! We have to pick it up in like 2 weeks, since they didn't have any in stock.

My scan went great this afternoon! We saw the hb, the tiny baby and the yolk sac! I was measuring perfectly! The tech started out with an external US but couldn't get a very good view because my uterus is tilted, so she did an internal scan and got a better view! It's so relieving to see a hb! Here is my scan pic!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Crystal5483

Pray2be it's a boy! Haha just guessing but totally exciting!!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

But I want a girl! Lol!


----------



## Crystal5483

:) ok girl! Lol


----------



## Crystal5483

My hubby is a complete dick lately lol I won't BD and he's getting grumpy. I told him he has a hand lol


----------



## Barhanita

KelseyK said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Anyone else's get less sore approaching 7 weeks?

mine became less sore at ~5 weeks, and even less at 6. Now, at 8w4d there are sore only every now and then.


----------



## twinkletots

Wow , lots of great scans ladies. Hooray! Is anyone still feeling apprehensive or are scans helping to reassure you that all will be well?
I think until I get my 13 week scan, I will still be convinced its all going to end.

I have only bd once since we found out too, dh agreed to wait as he is as paranoid as me about causing any problems. He did however suggest some other nocturnal activities we could do instead but frankly I am just not interested in the slightest right now. Our poor hubbies must be so frustrated!


----------



## twinkletots

Wow , lots of great scans ladies. Hooray! Is anyone still feeling apprehensive or are scans helping to reassure you that all will be well?
I think until I get my 13 week scan, I will still be convinced its all going to end.

I have only bd once since we found out too, dh agreed to wait as he is as paranoid as me about causing any problems. He did however suggest some other nocturnal activities we could do instead but frankly I am just not interested in the slightest right now. Our poor hubbies must be so frustrated!


----------



## Leffy

I have one sore boob and one ok boob, my morning sickness have really picked up speed today and i have been SO ill mostly just feeling grim and lots of heartburn again.

I have also got the weirdest feelings in my (womb?) if i didnt know better i would swear i felt the baby earlier it was exactly the same as when my DD flipped over (at a later gestation) but smaller IYKWIM? 

good luck for your scan hon, It is great to see so many ladies with great results x:happydance:


----------



## Crystal5483

I'm still nervous. I am in the process of scheduling a private scan around 15-16 weeks.

I'm going to do the Down's syndrome US and blood test so I can get another scan then too lol 

Do you ladies know if they'll be able to hear the HB at my next appointment? Ill be about 11 weeks.


----------



## Leffy

My MW wont even try to hear the HB until 16 weeks but i did see it on my last scan so if you have a scan you will see it but i dont know if you can hear it through a scan i have an angelsounds doppler and i can hear something at the minute but i wouldnt say it was babies HB yet x


----------



## Crystal5483

Yea I won't be getting any scans at this appointment and I want to tell his parents afterwards so I was hoping they could reassure me somehow at this appointment.


----------



## Hope1409

You will def hear the hb at 11 weeks. I heard mine at 6w6d. I hope when I go see my ob next week, he will do an us too since I am going over from an RE. Any chance to see my little walnut I will take :)


----------



## Crystal5483

Hope I got an US before my appointment at the OB office because I asked the nurse practitioner for one a week before the appoinent because I was nervous and she got me one! I too switched from the RE back to OB. I was so nervous as I wasn't sure I was ready!

I definitely need concrete evidence that all is well so I can tell DH's parents!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

twinkletots said:


> Wow , lots of great scans ladies. Hooray! Is anyone still feeling apprehensive or are scans helping to reassure you that all will be well?
> I think until I get my 13 week scan, I will still be convinced its all going to end.
> 
> I have only bd once since we found out too, dh agreed to wait as he is as paranoid as me about causing any problems. He did however suggest some other nocturnal activities we could do instead but frankly I am just not interested in the slightest right now. Our poor hubbies must be so frustrated!

My scan definitely helped me! My first 2 MC were really early so I didn't have a scan with those. But my last one I had a scan at 8.5 weeks and the baby was only measuring 6 weeks with no hb. So now I know my baby has progressed passed my MCs and there is a hb!


----------



## Crystal5483

Same with me pray ... May was my D&C at 8 1/2 weeks where baby stopped growing at 6 weeks. Was such a relief to see larger baby this time at 8+6!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Are any of you ladies having trouble fitting into your pants yet? Mine are getting tight, and I have to wear them unbuttoned with a bellaband or they are super uncomfortable!


----------



## Barhanita

I've lost so much weight because of the morning sickness, so all my clothes is just hanging on me.


----------



## Hope1409

I can still wear my pants but after a meal, I need to unbutton it ASAP, lol. I really need to look into those belly bands. Oh and my bras are tighter, not so much my cup size, but the going around part. When closing it even on the loosest clasp is still too tight. Fun times ahead!!!


----------



## Leffy

Pray2bBlessed said:


> Are any of you ladies having trouble fitting into your pants yet? Mine are getting tight, and I have to wear them unbuttoned with a bellaband or they are super uncomfortable!

Oh yes, i am living in joggers and using a hairband to loosen my trousers! I seem to remember it easing off at about 10 weeks and being a little better for a few weeks x


----------



## merristems

At night i feel massive after dinner especially! I have to unbutton then! I brought i size 12 pair of jeans that i live in now Im normally a size 10 and I wear skinny jeans not now!!!


----------



## Crystal5483

My pants are tight!! Figuring I need maternity ASAP lol


----------



## merristems

lol crystal :) I think thats fine you are a couple of weeks further on than us :) enjoy the comfort


----------



## merristems

:wacko:ughh I forgot to say-I was so sick lastnight when i went to bed! I left it a bit long between snacks so had a banana and took my prenatals in half an hour banana and prenatals everywhere! poor dh had to unblock sink. Counting myself luck though as this is my first bout of vomiting so far!


----------



## Crystal5483

I'm not feeling icky anymore but I'm exhausted and starving. 

Can't wait for appointment next Thursday my doctor us amazing and I just know she's going to be giddy with excitement and hug me :) THEN we can tell DH's parents!


----------



## merristems

Sooo exciting to be telling people, I have only told my mum and a very close buddy, noone else has a clue!! Hope your appointment goes great- got mine on sat, the off on holiday for 4 days the following week!


----------



## Barhanita

I throw up almost every time I take prenatals. And sometimes after I think about them... But I try to take extra folic acid just in case.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Ive only actually thrown up twice, and i can normally keep the nausea under control by keeping food in my stomach, but that can still change! i just started gagging while brushing my teeth.

My pants still mostly fit, i actually have one pair that i can still button comfortably, but the others are tight buttoned, so i use the bellaband. I still have maternity pants from when I was pg with DS, but I do not want to wear them yet! Lol!


----------



## KelseyK

Hey everyone!!

I hope you all have a great New years eve! Our plans have definitely changed and now I'm taking my son over to my brothers house and babysitting my 2 year old niece and my 2 week old nephew :) He gets me so excited!! :) 

I haven't gotten sick yet..still just EXHAUSTED and I"m growing for sure. I'm "The Queen of Jeans' meaning I have a whole closet full of just jeans and I've been rockin the same pair for the last week because they're the only pair that still fit :haha:

I have my appt on Wednesday and I'm soooooo nervous!!


----------



## Crystal5483

I've only been sick three times. 

I feel pretty good now. Besides tired and pants that barely fit. 

I'm going out tonight until like 1am so that will be tough!!


----------



## Crystal5483

I've only been sick three times. 

I feel pretty good now. Besides tired and pants that barely fit. 

I'm going out tonight until like 1am so that will be tough!!


----------



## Barhanita

My appointment is on Wednesday too!

I have been sick 7 times, but Zofran helps a lot.

We are going out and will be home no sooner than 4 am... I hope I can do it...


----------



## Hope1409

Wishing everyone a happy new year!!!! We have family coming over to our place then friends will be joining after 1am....I don't know how I am going to manage! Can't wait to say bye bye to 2012 and start 2013!!!! :)


----------



## MamaTex

Wooooo! 8 weeks today!! Going to take advantage of barely anything being open to relax today!! Happy New Year everyone!!


----------



## Crystal5483

I'm having a lot is discharge and its scaring me :(


----------



## merristems

Happy New Year everyone! Survived another year!! 
Crystal mine has increased too-quite watery today and yesterday it comes and goes. I think as long as no blood you're fine xxx
Good luck with your appointments ladies got mine next monday :/


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I've had quite a bit of creamy/EW CM the past few days.


----------



## Crystal5483

Yea mine is almost EW. But I have a lot of reasons as to why this may be. They tested my urine and found bacteria so apparently I have a UTI and didn't know it... And I'm still on Crinone gel for progesterone support!


----------



## KelseyK

Crystal5483 said:


> I'm having a lot is discharge and its scaring me :(

I've been having a lot too and I did with my son! Its called leukorrhea, totally normal :)


----------



## Hope1409

Happy 2013 everyone! This year is our year and we will all be holding our bundles in no time!!! So far I have felt great today, no nausea or food aversions so it was a nice thing to feel normal, lol. 

I have my appt tomorrow and I can't wait. I pray everything is progressing as it should and our little walnut is healthy! We announced our pregnancy to my dh best friend and his wife last night, and it turns out she is pregnant too! We are literally 4 days apart.....I was just kind of bummed that they announced right after us, not giving us our "moment to be proud" since we had been ttc for so long. I'm over it now, lol and think it will be nice for our kids to grow up close together. 

Good luck to you ladies that also have your appts tomorrow! Keep us posted!


----------



## Barhanita

I have my appointment tomorrow as well!


----------



## KelseyK

Barhanita said:


> I have my appointment tomorrow as well!



Good luck! Mine is in half an hour! !!


----------



## Barhanita

Good luck to you too! Mine is reschedule to be in 1 hour now.


----------



## KelseyK

Thanks! Good luck to you!!! :)


----------



## Leffy

Hi everyone, I had my scan today and baby is lovely, We saw the little legs flick out and it was moving its arms like crazy and tonight i am SURE i haeve felt the tinyest teenyest flutter :) I am so so exited now, i am 9w 3days acc to scan :) 

Crystal discharge is normal and healthy its the odies way to flush out the bacteria, I would keep an eye on it but with Meg they always thougth i had thrush and i never did xxx


----------



## Hope1409

my scan went great today!!! i am so relieved. my doc put my edd at 8.13 for now. we got to see the heartbeat flicker but unfortunately didn't get to hear it this time. i go back in 2 weeks for my next appointment. 

good luck ladies with your upcoming appointments. :)


----------



## bunnyslippers

Congrats on your great scans, leffy and Hope. 

My MS is kind of here. It's weird, I'm more nauseous after I eat. I'm not over eating either. Whatever. It's just reassuring when I do get it. My scan is on Tuesday...seems like forever!


----------



## merristems

:happydance:Kelsy and barhita i hope your scans went great.
Hope and leffy yippie! SO GLAD your scans went well exciting times for us all this week. 
Has anyone been getting bloody snot? I have had it a few times now? Im also a bit worried because i dont really need to pee much i know we sre all different but from what i have read this is a classic symptom that i dont have:wacko: i dont have many really and its worrying me


----------



## Barhanita

My scan was very quick, but went well. We saw a baby with flickering heart, and he/she moved for us! 
https://img837.imageshack.us/img837/8527/masya.jpg

Now I have to be coming every week, because I lost 10% of my weight and my bmi is to low.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Barhanita- what a great scan! Do you have morning sickness bad, is that why you lost so much weight?


----------



## Barhanita

Yes, I cannot eat almost at all. Even thinking of food makes me sick. I am taking Zofran now, but it's still hard to eat. But I also have a history of eating disorders, so once I stop eating, it's very hard for me to start again.


----------



## Crystal5483

So i was really worried about clotting with the MTHFR. So I emailed the NP and the email worked. They've pushed up my appointment with the OB to Monday the 7th at 8:50am. She is going to attempt to hear the baby's heart beat with a fetal doppler. If unsuccessful at that time (totally normal and I know this is true bc it happened with DD!) then she will do an ultrasound to confirm all is well. 

THEN I am meeting with the MFM OB (high risk) on Thursday at 2:30 to talk about anticoagulants and if she believes I need them.


----------



## Hope1409

merristems said:


> :happydance:Kelsy and barhita i hope your scans went great.
> Hope and leffy yippie! SO GLAD your scans went well exciting times for us all this week.
> Has anyone been getting bloody snot? I have had it a few times now? Im also a bit worried because i dont really need to pee much i know we sre all different but from what i have read this is a classic symptom that i dont have:wacko: i dont have many really and its worrying me

I don't need to pee much either so don't worry. I was worried at first because with my first pregnancy, I was running to the loo every 30 mins....but this time around I am as I usually am :thumbup: let's enjoy it while we can before baby starts pushing on our bladders lol.


----------



## MamaTex

So happy to hear that everyone's scans went well!!! Just waiting on Kelsey's update!!

AFM been cramping all day. After I force myself to eat dinner, I am going to try to rest if my dogs will let me. They are great guard dogs, almost too great because they bark at every little thing.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Hope1409 said:


> merristems said:
> 
> 
> :happydance:Kelsy and barhita i hope your scans went great.
> Hope and leffy yippie! SO GLAD your scans went well exciting times for us all this week.
> Has anyone been getting bloody snot? I have had it a few times now? Im also a bit worried because i dont really need to pee much i know we sre all different but from what i have read this is a classic symptom that i dont have:wacko: i dont have many really and its worrying me
> 
> I don't need to pee much either so don't worry. I was worried at first because with my first pregnancy, I was running to the loo every 30 mins....but this time around I am as I usually am :thumbup: let's enjoy it while we can before baby starts pushing on our bladders lol.Click to expand...

I haven't been peeing much more than normal either...


----------



## Crystal5483

Hi ladies!! :wave: 

It's freezing here today. I'm not doing so well with the cold and being pregnant. I feel colder than usual I think!

And I'm exhausted ... I just told DD that I need to take stuff out if the dryer do I can get into the washer... I meant shower... Yikes!


----------



## bunnyslippers

Merri, pregnancy can cause inflamed mucus membranes, so that is a possibility. 

Crystal, I'm freezing all the time now too. I don't think it has anything to do with how cold it's been here either. It's like I'm extra cold!

Despite my ms, I'm craving bagels with cream cheese. Yum!


----------



## Crystal5483

Bunny I had that for breakfast! It helps with nausea! 

My doppler arrived today!! Well kind of. The mailman attempted delivery but no one was home yet. So DH saw the note and then hunted him down! And found him and got it :)

So I'm going to try it tonight!!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Crystal5483 said:


> Bunny I had that for breakfast! It helps with nausea!
> 
> My doppler arrived today!! Well kind of. The mailman attempted delivery but no one was home yet. So DH saw the note and then hunted him down! And found him and got it :)
> 
> So I'm going to try it tonight!!

Where did you get your Doppler? Was it expensive?


----------



## Crystal5483

I got it on eBay - it's a Sonoline B and it was something like $56 with free shipping.


----------



## KelseyK

Hey everyone!

My scan went great yesterday!! Baby was measuring perfect due to my ovulation date.. measured my due sate at August 21st but she is keeping it the 19th! Heartbeat was 146. I'm so happy!
 



Attached Files:







20130102_120345.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Leffy

I was colld all through my pregnancy with Megan and at the begining of this pregnancy but it seems to have wained now,I also had no real MS until uch later with her yet this time I am SOOOOO sick, I did the baking soda test and it said BOY so i wonder if these things are connected? 

Has anyone else done the baking soda/powder test? you wee in a pot and add one teaspoon of baking powder,if it fizzes supposedly its a boy if it just gently bubbles its a girl. mine fizzed like mad and i did a control test with water to see and that just gently bubbled for a second or two


----------



## Leffy

KelseyK said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> My scan went great yesterday!! Baby was measuring perfect due to my ovulation date.. measured my due sate at August 21st but she is keeping it the 19th! Heartbeat was 146. I'm so happy!

yay! congratulations xx:happydance: im so happy to see so many happy scans :) x we can do this ladies 2013 is our year :happydance:


----------



## Leffy

Crystal5483 said:


> Bunny I had that for breakfast! It helps with nausea!
> 
> My doppler arrived today!! Well kind of. The mailman attempted delivery but no one was home yet. So DH saw the note and then hunted him down! And found him and got it :)
> 
> So I'm going to try it tonight!!

yay! you must be so exited! x


----------



## Crystal5483

Great scan!!!

I haven't attempted the baking soda test as I tested positive for bacteria in the urine and I am on Meds now and not sure if that will throw off the results. 

I attempted the doppler and found the wish sound of the placenta and the 120-130 hr of an artery. No galloping sounds. So it still may be too early. I know some people don't find the HB until like 11/12 weeks! 

The doctor will look on Monday for it. And I've been told she may not find it and if that's the case she'll do an US.


----------



## merristems

Excellent to hear scans went well everyone! 
Crystal it is hard to find hb on doppler but when you get the right spot you will get it everytime! Exciting if you do get it soon, keep trying.

Afm been sleeping like a log! Having cramps on both sides today mostly left side though, Still eating tons not as frantic as at first though so bloated at night.
My scan is tomorrow im a little scared fx theres a hb XXX


----------



## twinkletots

Loving the scans ladies.
Fingers crossed for you tomorrow merristems, this is a lucky thread so hoping all will go great


----------



## Barhanita

I did a baking soda test, and it predicted a boy. But my OH started screaming that I should stop all the silly testings, that they are not scientific and that I am just wasting my time.


----------



## merristems

Shit guysmy friends little boy who I saw at the weekend and new year has german measles! Im really worried now as its really bad for pregnant women to be exposed :(


----------



## mrswemyss

Sorry I have been Mia ladies! I hope everyone I great :) we had our 9 week ultrasound yesterday babies hb was 174 & she even moved a little. Such a blessing from God :) hope everyone had awesome New Years!!


----------



## KelseyK

Is anyone else as tired as I am?! I feel like I would do ANYTHING to just stay in bed!! I would stay in bed or on the couch all day if I could! I can't believe this! My dh thinks I'm crazy but I really am this tired!


----------



## merristems

My scan was fabulous today!saw little jelly baby and heartbeat even had a sneaky listen to hb! Measured 7.6wks so very pleased.
Kelsy i felt really tired last two weeks but feeling better now.


----------



## Crystal5483

I slept for 11 hours last night and I am still tired lol


----------



## Leffy

merristems said:


> Shit guysmy friends little boy who I saw at the weekend and new year has german measles! Im really worried now as its really bad for pregnant women to be exposed :(

Have you spoken to your doctor about it? chances are you are already immune hon i would seek advice straight away though x

Congrats to thos who have had scans again :happydance:


----------



## Crystal5483

Monday is my next appt eeeek


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Crystal5483 said:


> Monday is my next appt eeeek

Mine too! But I'm not sure what they are going to do. I think it's too early to hear a hb by Doppler.


----------



## Crystal5483

I will be about 10 1/2 weeks and this is the first time they will attempt to hear it. They said they may not and if that's the case she'll do an ultrasound to confirm.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Crystal5483 said:


> I will be about 10 1/2 weeks and this is the first time they will attempt to hear it. They said they may not and if that's the case she'll do an ultrasound to confirm.

I wish I could have another ultrasound, I want to see my little bean again! Lol! I don't think my new OB has a machine in her office, but not positive. When I had my scan a little over a week ago, she had me go to the hospital outpatient testing facility.


----------



## Crystal5483

Sadly I'm almost hoping she can't find it do I can get the US to see my healthy little bean :) 

Then I'm doing the NT Down's syndrome screening ultrasound which happens like 12 weeks ish I think

Then I'm paying for a private scan at 15 weeks then ill have one at 18 weeks lol


----------



## merristems

I wont be getting another scan until 12wks buthey ho glad i saw littleun yesterday. I havent decided about the downs syndrom test what are everyones thoughts on it?


----------



## Crystal5483

The one I am choosing to do is the US with a blood test. Im low risk but I figure why not. I would not have another scan until 18 weeks in the medical setting if I didn't do the NT downs scan.


----------



## merristems

yes i guess your right, they combine it here at the 12wk scan so you dont get another scan until 16-18wks. i only want whats right i guess i will have the test.


----------



## Hope1409

I think dh and I are deciding to do the Down syndrome test too. The us with bloodwork. I am not 100% sure I want to do it but dh thinks its best that we do whatever test we can that's not invasive and will provide us more info on our little one.


----------



## twinkletots

We are going to get us and bloodtests for downs syndrome too. I am the sort of person that likes to have as much info as possible and its non invasive.
The tricky decision would be what to do if results came back high risk.....


----------



## Crystal5483

I need to have an idea up front ahead of time. More info the better you know?


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

We didn't do the DS testing with my son. Because I would still be having the baby either way, and if it would come back as high risk, it could make you worry about it for nothing, since there have been lots of false positives. So I don't think I'm going to have it done this time either. All I can do is pray for a healthy baby!


----------



## twinkletots

We have talked about it and not sure what we would do if got high risk rating. The amniocentesis has a risk of miscarriage so not sure if we would go ahead with that or not. It's such a tricky decision to make cos I know I would want to know.
My age puts me in the high risk bracket but could be lowered depending on results from ultrasound and blood tests


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Sorry I have been MIA guys. I've been super sick and not feeling well enough to even turn on my computer. I did start back at work thursday. It was rough after having almost two weeks off to sleep and spoil myself. That is literally all I did. I even declined going out for new years because I felt so icky. This morning I woke up my poor husband to the sound of me puking in my bedside bucket. I've never seen the man jump up so quickly from a dead sleep.

Crystal, I LOVE the comment you made a little while back to your husband about "having a hand". I literally laughed out loud. My DH asked what I was laughing at and I told him. He didn't find the humor in it. Lol. I guess he relates to the situation too much. Love the scans too. I can't wait to hear about hwow your app went tomorrow. I feel the same way you do about hoping the doppler can't pick up the heartbeat. My next app is the 16th. I will be 11+2 and I am dying for an ultrasound.

My DH and I discussed having the testing down for down syndrome and stuff but we both agreed not to do it. Even if it came back positive, we wouldn't do anything. Why spend the money, add the risk, or cause extra worry (if we got a false positive). I understand why people would want it but it just doesn't seem like the right choice for us.

Love all the scan pictures ladies! I'm so excited to see more in the future.

Has anyone else's boobs been feeling.... normal? I was really worried because I can squeeze them really hard and they don't hurt. DH even had to get in on the action but nothing bothered them. I even slept without a bra. GASP! I read online that the second trimester they don't hurt as much but I'm only 9+6 weeks. Oh, also today we went to Target and my cervix really started to hurt. It was like I could feel my uterus bouncing on top of it as I walked on the hard surface and then once we got to the car I kept getting this stabbing pain. It lasted about an hour before it went away. It really had me scared.


----------



## Barhanita

AmbiguousHope said:


> Has anyone else's boobs been feeling.... normal? I was really worried because I can squeeze them really hard and they don't hurt. DH even had to get in on the action but nothing bothered them. I even slept without a bra. GASP! I read online that the second trimester they don't hurt as much but I'm only 9+6 weeks.

Mine don't hurt anymore either. Just a little bit every now and then.


----------



## merristems

Ambighope My boobs are sore on and off, they started out small so i guess thats why i notice them more! Weird about your cervix pain not come across that yet but maybe its uterous growing. I hope your ms clears up soon have you got something for it?

Afm had another hungry day yeterday, trouble was all we had was freezer food because we are going to Prague on thursday and havent been shopping in a while! I have been ill with different colds since i got pregnant and its getting me down, i worry all the coughing might hurt lil one. I've noticed a small bump begining, im usually skinny, when i breath in its deff there. Also i weighed myself for the first time since before my mc, i put on a stone!! This is unheard of for me i weigh more than i have ever weighed in my life! 10stone.4, which is about 65kg i normally weigh 9.5stone! If this keeps up i will be the size of a house!


----------



## Crystal5483

Ambiguous .... Haha! No guy likes that response :)

Sorry to those of you are feeling poorly!!

Last night I used the doppler and I found the HB!!! Measuring 174! :) little big was just above my public bone and snack dab in the middle!


----------



## bunnyslippers

Crystal that's so awesome you found the heartbeat! 

Im with you merri about gaining weight! DH made a comment yesterday gently trying to say that I am eating too much. He's right, but he didn't have to say it! Eating is the only thing that curbs my nausea, if only temporarily. He wants. Me to ask my OB about taking B6 for nausea. Has anyone done this? Does it work?

Scan tomorrow!

Edit: Ooooohhhhh I found my Sea Bands from my last pregnancy. I'm going to see if they work.


----------



## Crystal5483

https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/Crystal5483/38AD6A99-0A3A-4472-9CEC-DE83E4A6BE39-3741-0000133BBF0717AE.jpg

She Didn't even bother trying the Doppler she just automatically gave me an ultrasound


----------



## bunnyslippers

Beautiful bean Crystal!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Yay Crystal! Great scan!

I am so mad at DH! :growlmad: I had a doc appt this afternoon and he was supposed to be going with me. Well about 30 mins before my appt, he texts me to tell me he's not going to make it! I was like what? Are you kidding me? It's hard to control a 2 1/2 year old by myself at the doctors office! If I would have known ahead of time I could of asked my mom to watch my son! When I was pg with my son he went to every appt, this time he hasn't been to any, except the US, he hasn't even met my new OB!

Ok, I think I got my ranting out. Anyways, my OB tried to find the HB with the Doppler, but she told me ahead of time that she probably wouldn't be able to find it yet since I'm only 8w4d (which I already knew). She couldn't find it. So she is having me come back in 2 weeks and she said she should be able to find it then. I was hoping for another scan....oh well!


----------



## Leffy

My coldness have come back with avengance lately but FX my sickness is going off a little now, i am so sure i can feel some teeny tiny movement ( like a bubble popping) but i dont think its possible yet really with DD i felt her wriggling really early and it felt like tiny worms wriggling but this is pops like the baby has flipped over


----------



## Crystal5483

Pray so sorry! If it makes you feel any better DH only went for ultrasounds with DDZ Snd hasn't gone to one appointment yet this time around lol

Leffy I'm feeling the same! And I saw baby flip yesterday so I guess it's possible lol


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Had an app today with OB. I've been having some cervical cramping and discharge. Apparently the discharge was just from the Crinone. They did the Doppler and she estimated 160bpm. unfortunately it was very faint and I couldn't hear it with my untrained ear. I go back in two weeks (when I will be 12 weeks) she said it should be really strong then.


----------



## Crystal5483

Ambiguoushope.... Crinone is fun isn't it??? I've been on it since 4 weeks and I'm on it until 10 weeks!


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Lol. Oh yeah! Especially at $11 a day! Talk about insult to injury! I normally took progesterone gel caps vaginally (while TTC) but I felt they were too strong. My OB wrote an RX for Crenone once but at $77 for 7 days I decided not to continue it but rather go back to the cheapo gel caps. Basically i still have those Crenone laying around and I've been using them here and there just to get rid of them. The discharge alone is awful! I think that may have been the cause of my cervical pain too (not sure). I stuck my fingers up there and everything felt sore and swollen. It's strange because its a lower does, you would think it would be gentler. Have you had any problems like that?


----------



## bunnyslippers

Had my scan today. Went pretty good. Saw a little blob with a flickering HB, 136. So that's good. 

Now for the drama. The US tech (who was grumpy. I've been getting grumpy techs lately. Not cool) asked me if anyone has mentioned to me that I have a split uterus. I told her no, and that I've had a billion scans and I can't believe this has never come up. I had all sorts of fertility testing, two failed IVF cycles, etc etc. She says to me on her way out the door, "don't be surprised if they want to to have another scan." Lovely woman, she was. 

After a google search, it would certainly explain a lot. And if this pregnancy continues, it could certainly cause complications. WTF.


----------



## Crystal5483

No I never got that. But when I used it in May with the pregnancy I lost I ended up with a yeast infection! 

I've learned you have to wipe carefully with it sorry for TMI lol

Wow $11/day!!! It's $25 copay for 15 day supply for me!


----------



## Crystal5483

Bunny don't stress it yet. Wait until you talk to a doctor. It may mean some bed rest later on. Beautiful HB!


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Crystal, it's not TMI, good to know. I try to keep everything extra clean because I know a yeast infection can cause problems. That's why I was so worried I had one now. The nurse was very comforting. She said that its never overreacting when you are pregnant, especially after two losses. Better safe than sorry. Insurance wouldn't even give me 15 days! I was so confused. My insurance doesn't cooperate well with fertility issues but I'm told they will pay for Viagara! I don't get it. 

Bunny, that's crazy! Congrats on your good scan but that lady does sound a little off. I'm sure if you had a problem you would have been told by someone other than her, especially already having a son. I hope she is wrong and just a nut job.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I hope everyone is having a good day today! I'm excited to go to bed tonight...lol! I just got my pregnancy pillow in the mail this afternoon and I am so looking forward to using it! I have been using a plain body pillow, but it gets so annoying trying to move it from one side to the other! DH was looking forward to me getting it to because he wants my old body pillow! Lol! :haha:

I ordered a Doppler this morning and I am looking forward to getting it in a few days! I'll only be 9w tomorrow, but I hope I can find the hb when I get it!

I think I am on some kind of cycle...(tmi warning) I'm constipated for about a week, then I'll have horrible diahreha for a day. It's crazy!


----------



## Hope1409

Ok ladies I know this sounds silly but I am so upset! I just found out the name my cousin picked out for her baby was the number one name on our list if we had a boy! What are the chances!!!!! I know I shouldn't be upset considering I don't know what I'm having yet, but it just blows my mind! Tell me I am overreacting.


----------



## bunnyslippers

Hope, you are not overreacting. That would upset me immensely. I wasn't event pregnant at the time, but two friends of mine found out they were having girls, and I was hoping they wouldn't choose my girl name. Luckily they didn't. I don't blame you at all for being upset.


----------



## Crystal5483

Pray PATIENCE with the doppler leads up success lol I didn't find it at first. But a few days later I found it!

Hope I would be mad too! My cousin almost names their daughter Madison in 2010 which is my daughters name lol. They changed it last minute as to not confuse my grandmother lol but they figured we live on different coasts so its no big deal!


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Pray, that's so exciting! What kind of pillow did you buy? I just ordered the Comfort -U Maternity Pillow by Moonlight Slumber on Amazon. So excited! I've been having the same bathroom problem. I'm not sure but I think it's pretty common to go back and fourth. I told my husband it's better than all one or the other. Lol.

Hope, I understand completely. My problem is that the name I've wanted since I was a teenager for BOTH genders became number one on the popularity chart within five years ago. Now I can't use them because it will be like every other kid in their school.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I got the Leachco Back 'N Belly Contoured Body Pillow. I'll let you know how it works out in the morning!


----------



## Crystal5483

What kind of doppler did you get?


----------



## Leffy

the name thing has happened to us too, we chose Oliver James for a boy and Megan-Rose for a girl obviously Meggy is here now but Oliver is so popular its annoying I like Alfie too though,we have picked Olivia-Mae this time for a girl :)


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Crystal5483 said:


> What kind of doppler did you get?

I got the Sonoline B as well. I found it at fetaldoppler.net for $55 and free shipping. I just ordered it yesterday and the estimated arrival date is tomorrow! I'm excited to try it out!

So I slept with my new pillow last night, and I think it is going to take a bit to get used to, and find the right positions. But it was comfy, and I loved not having to move it from side to side!


----------



## Crystal5483

Good luck! It takes some patience! And you can use clear aloe vera gel too which I use :)


----------



## bunnyslippers

Hey ladies, hope you are all feeling well today. 

I have been wearing my Sea Bands and they have really been helping with the nausea. However, I'm not wearing them today and I'm doing ok. Maybe that's because I keep eating! I want breakfast foods morning, noon and night. So far today I have eaten cereal, a bagel with cream cheese, a teeny bit of oatmeal and an egg. If I keep this up I'm going to gain more weight than I did with DS. And that's a lot!

My OB called to discuss my scan and basically told me that I can't have a split uterus. She went over all my medical history, previous scans and fertility testing and said there was no sign of one, and if I had one we would already know about it. She told me she spoke to the US tech, and the tech said it could have been a muscle contraction or maybe a fibroid. Big difference! I hope she yelled at the tech for being an ass too! I will probably need extra scans, but that's ok with me.


----------



## Crystal5483

Great news bunny slippers!!!

Seriously ridiculous tech!!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Crystal5483 said:


> Good luck! It takes some patience! And you can use clear aloe vera gel too which I use :)

Mine came with one free tube of US gel, but I'll keep that in mind for when I run out!

Bunny- that's great news! It really sucks that the tech would scare you like that! I didn't think they were really supposed to say anything without talking to the doc first!


----------



## Crystal5483

Pray mine did too but I don't even use it lol 

So I met with the high risk doctor today and the only option would be lovenox. Which I assumed. But she said I really didn't meet the criteria for it. She said that I personally have not had a blood clot, that I don't have anti phospholipid syndrome, that the methyfolate reduces homocysteine levels (which is the main clotting factor about MTHFR that homocysteine gets out of control because of the lack of folic acid), etc. in the end she does not recommend it. 

I asked for more blood work specifically regarding clotting issues. And she agreed. Once we get back the results I will make my decision then :) 

But she said something that made me really happy. She said "this will be a successful pregnancy." :)


----------



## bunnyslippers

Crystal, that's awesome! In all my reproductive escapades, I have tried to adopt the mantra, "if the doctor's not worried, I'm not worried". But your doctor is so optimistic about your pregnancy. That has to be so reassuring for you. 

On a side note, whenever I see the abbreviation for your diagnosis, I read it as "[email protected]$&ER". I'm sure it has been for you too!


----------



## Crystal5483

Trust me I read it that was too!! 

And it is reassuring. But I'm definitely going to wait to see what the results say.


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Pray, I'm glad you like your pillow. I'm sure they all take some getting used to. My husband and going to die when he sees it. I don't know of he is aware of how large they are. I just hope it works. It does make me a bit worried to buys pillow online that I have never felt. Let me know how you like your Doppler. I've been contemplating buying an affordable one or renting a hospital one. Obviously, if rather pay a flat rate and keep it but there are sooo many brands. I feel overwhelmed.

Bunny, that is great need about your uterus. I'm so glad that tech was just a nut job. She shouldn't be making diagnosis anyway. She doesn't have a doctorate. Mine have always been very vague because they could get in trouble for saying too much. I literally laughed out loud at what you said about MTHFR because I've always thought the same thing. When I read it in my head I don't know how to pronounce it so I just say that instead. Glad it's not just me.

Crystal, I'm so happy your doctor is optimistic! It is such a relief. I've seen three OB's and all of them are so positive about this pregnancy. I am just over the moon. I'm so tempted to tell the world that I am pregnant but then the more sensible side of me has to calm myself down. Ideally we would like to wait until 20 weeks to announce it but I don't know how realistic that is. I'm not very patient when it comes to stuff like this especially when all my friends are happily and publicly pregnant. I think it makes it harder considering they got pregnant after my last due date and I'm still stuck in the closet stage of my pregnancy. After three tries I have yet to make it to the second trimester. Sorry for the ADD rant. Lol. I have so many emotions at once, I feel like I'm going crazy.


----------



## Crystal5483

Ambiguous DEFINITELY recommend the Sonoline B ... Lots of women on here get it and I have found baby twice already!!! 

We are announcing to DHs family and to the rest of mine on Saturday. Then it will be public knowledge. Hoping that the doctor was right. My doppler is my safety net :) I used it on days when I don't feel confident!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

AmbiguousHope said:


> Pray, I'm glad you like your pillow. I'm sure they all take some getting used to. My husband and going to die when he sees it. I don't know of he is aware of how large they are. I just hope it works. It does make me a bit worried to buys pillow online that I have never felt. Let me know how you like your Doppler. I've been contemplating buying an affordable one or renting a hospital one. Obviously, if rather pay a flat rate and keep it but there are sooo many brands. I feel overwhelmed.
> 
> Bunny, that is great need about your uterus. I'm so glad that tech was just a nut job. She shouldn't be making diagnosis anyway. She doesn't have a doctorate. Mine have always been very vague because they could get in trouble for saying too much. I literally laughed out loud at what you said about MTHFR because I've always thought the same thing. When I read it in my head I don't know how to pronounce it so I just say that instead. Glad it's not just me.
> 
> Crystal, I'm so happy your doctor is optimistic! It is such a relief. I've seen three OB's and all of them are so positive about this pregnancy. I am just over the moon. I'm so tempted to tell the world that I am pregnant but then the more sensible side of me has to calm myself down. Ideally we would like to wait until 20 weeks to announce it but I don't know how realistic that is. I'm not very patient when it comes to stuff like this especially when all my friends are happily and publicly pregnant. I think it makes it harder considering they got pregnant after my last due date and I'm still stuck in the closet stage of my pregnancy. After three tries I have yet to make it to the second trimester. Sorry for the ADD rant. Lol. I have so many emotions at once, I feel like I'm going crazy.

I read a lot of reviews before I made the decision to buy it, and they were all very positive!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I got my Doppler and tried it this afternoon. I unfortionately couldn't find the heartbeat, but found the placenta! I thought I found it once, but whatever I found was only 125-130. Oh we'll, I will keep trying!


----------



## MamaTex

AmbiguousHope: I am glad you found out that the discharge was just from the meds. I too had a difficult time discerning the heart beat when I got an ultrasound last, but I hope to train my ear better once I get this Sonoline B doppler I ordered

Hope1409: It is not silly at all to be upset about names. Names mean a lot and when someone comes and steals the spotlight, it stings!! 

Pray2bBlessed: Hope you get some comfort out of that pillow. I am thinking of taking some drastic measures so I can get some better sleep. I get more and more tired as the days go by. It doesn't help that my dreams leave me exhausted at times. I always have action=adventure like dreams and I wake up so tired from them!!

I also got the Sonoline B but am still waiting for mine. I expect it to arrive tomorrow as I tracked it and saw that it was in process at a nearby post office today. Can't wait to try it out!!

Bunnyslippers: Breakfast food is so good. Yum!! I have been wanting to go to IHOP to inhale pancakes since the All You can eat pancakes promo is back, but I don't think that would be a good idea for me if I want to maintain my weight. I have gotten bad about fast food. I like to think that my craving for fruit (esp watermelon) and green beans balances out the intake of fast food hehee

Sucks about the tech. Sounds like she is taking on more than she can chew!!

Crystal5483: Glad you got such a great, positive prognosis!!! 

Hope everyone has a good weekend ahead of them!! I plan to visit with friends and family. I really need to get out of the house. I feel better about the pregnancy, but still need to do more to keep my mind busy. For the last week or so, I have had increased cm. It is a little unnerving as it makes me rush to the bathroom, but my symptoms are remaining steady and I am still hungry as heck, so I am taking that as a good sign. My next appointment isn't for another week and a half or so, so I am on pins and needles. My husband will be joining me for that one. I am hoping for more good news. So far, so good...


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Crystal and Pray, thanks. If everyone on here is confident in that brand then that is enough for me. Like you Crystal, I have confident days and not so confident days. I think a doppler will help boost my confidence. Good luck telling your family Saturday. That is so exciting. I'm sure they will be thrilled! Pray, the placenta is still a good sign. Keep me posted. When you find the HB, I think it will be the most amazing feeling.

Mama, I'm glad too. I used the Crinone again yesterday and I'm also noticing that in addition to the discharge it is irritating me on the inside. My DH and I did tried to DTD for the first time since the BFP earlier but I felt raw! We had to stop. :( I was so sad. I finally get him to agree and I'm the one who makes us stop. Don't feel bad for being so nervous about the CM. I think it's normal to have increased amounts. I know every time I go to the restroom I have to check the TP to make sure it's not blood. It's just now starting to become more of a habit then a conscious effort. The worry is still always there so I understand.


----------



## Crystal5483

Pray if you got that reading near your hip it was most likely the artery that is there. 

For me it was and still is legit right above the public bone just to the right of my belly button. The baby is a galloping sound. The placenta is a swoosh sound. I figured out that I had the artery after watching you tube videos :)


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Mamatex- I just ate at iHop the other day and got the all you can eat pancakes! They sure were yummy! I could only finish one and a half stacks (of 2 each). I craved watermelon when I was pg with my son! I'm starting to again, but it sucks because you can't find any good ones around here right now!

Crystal- the placenta and what I heard was above my pelvic bone just left of below my belly button. I heard my hb in the artery by my hip bone too, but I knew that was just mine since it was too slow for the baby's.


----------



## twinkletots

Hi ladies, sounds like everyone is doing pretty good here at the moment aside from a few niggles here and there.
Was just thinking this thread is a pretty lucky one so far, looks like we are all on track for our rainbow babies.
Fingers crossed, we are getting closer every day


----------



## Crystal5483

Oh my artery is in that range and the placenta doesn't really even register. Just a swoosh sound. Make sure to count heartbeats yourself as the display isn't very accurate.


----------



## bunnyslippers

You ladies are all very brave with your dopplers. I would use it to the point of obsessing over it. I'm better off without one. 

Yesterday was a very light symptom day, so I was stressing things big time. Payback was today because I threw up this morning and my MS stayed with me all day. It's so weird because I've been feeling these strange bubble type twinges in my belly. Not gas, kind of like what it felt like when I started to feel DS moving and kicking. I realize its waaaaayyy to early for that, but thats the best way for me to describe it. I should point out that while feeling your baby move is reassuring and downright amazing, I always felt it more uncomfortable that anything else. Call me crazy.


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Bunny, I'm not sure but I think I could have felt it twice last week. Once when I had my seat belt on and it was pressing into my abdomen and once, yesterday, when I was lying on my back. I've never felt this feeling before in my life so I know it wasn't gas or anything. It felt like there was a feather in my abdomen and it did two tiny brushing motions, once back and then fourth. Very quick and very faint. I'm not saying it was the baby but I honestly have no other explanation. It makes since to me though because it seems like both times I noticed it, my uterus had gentle pressure on it which could cause it to push up against the baby. I'll be 11 weeks tomorrow. Also my MS has been very moody. Friday I felt wonderful but Saturday I was miserable the entire day and even lost my dinner (I've only gotten sick on a full stomach one other time) very strange. I would always freak out when my symptoms were better but I've learned that they will come back so I better enjoy it while I can.

I'm thinking I may wait a least a week or two to get my Doppler, maybe more. I'm worried if I bought it now I won't be able to find anything when the doctor had so much trouble. She does this many times a day, every day. Anyway, next week I'm going to buy an exercise bike. We just built a house and we are due to move in to it next weekend. I'm going to take a week off work to get settled in and I would like to be able to work out. Plus with being pregnant I feel I should try to be fit for the babies health (I've been slacking majorly!).


----------



## bunnyslippers

Oooooo, congrats on the new house, Ambiguous! How exciting!

My sister had two kids before I had DS, and I remember asking her all these questions about being pregnant, and about babies after he was born. She always said it was a blur and that she couldn't remember. I would always say, "WHAT?!?!? How can you not remember?" Now I can't remember anything either. Too funny. 

Yeah, I should probably exercise too. Maybe walk on my treadmill. I'm so afraid though! Maybe in the 2nd trimester.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I go to water aerobics and I love it....even if I'm the youngest in the class! Lol!


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Bunny, thank you. We found a tenant for our condo pretty quickly but our house hadn't even started yet so we've been staying with my parents for about 9 months now. Needless to say we are more than ready to move! I have a special needs brother who lives here too and five adults in one house is feeling pretty cramped. Even worse was the TTC. Lol. DH is getting a treadmill for his workout but I'm not aloud to use it because I have hip problems.

Pray, I've always wanted to do water arobics!!! I swear I think I'm an 80 year old woman at heart. I knit and sew and love jigsaw puzzles. I also keep a throw blanket at every corner of the house because I am always cold. My husband teases me and says he is going to trade me in for a younger model. Actually my parents neighbor hires some tall dark and handsome guy to come to her house to teach her and all her friends water arobics.

Anyway, I think I'm finally getting better. I had a really rough weekend. Saturday night I went out with one of my girl friends for dinner. Thank god I cut the night short. As soon as I got home I lost my entire dinner. That's unusual for my morning sickness because usually I feel better after eating comfort food. I felt like total crap. I went to bed and barely chocked down my prenatals. Slept most of the night but woke up to more sickness. Ate some oyester crackers and lost those too. I was supposed to have lunch with the inlaws but thank goodness I didn't go. Went till 4pm and tried to eat again and lost that. I got really scared because I know I had to be dehydrated and its been almost 24 hours since I had anything. Got ahold of the OB on call and he gave me a suppository RX for naseau. He said if I take that and still can't keep anything down then I will have to stay in the hospital overnight for fluids and to keep an eye on the baby. It worked, thank goodness. Also DH bought me a thermometer from the pharmacy and my temp has been 99.3 all night. I didn't sleep well and I'm still dehydrated but I'm going to try really hard to drink today. My stomach is feeling a little uneasy atm so I may have to take another pill. I really hope this is a bug and not my morning sickness getting worse. I know a temperature is a sign of infection so I guess that's actually a good sign. Fingers crossed! I had to go to the ER for fluids less then a year ago when I miscarried and I really don't want to go back. :( On a lighter note, I'm 11 weeks today. If I make it trough this week then it is the furthest I've ever been!!!!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Oh ambiguous! I hope you start to feel better soon and don't have to go to the ER! Feeling sick like that is miserable!

I know your going to make it through the week!


----------



## MamaTex

AmbiguousHope, oh my goodness. I hope you get to feeling better too!! Congratulations on making it to 11 weeks. I have a little more than a week to go before I hit 11 weeks. I woke up pretty tired this morning. I barely woke up long enough to tell my husband good bye, but he managed to get a kiss on my tummy to the baby. 

My weekend was calm, but also rather disappointing due to me not having success with my doppler. I got my doppler in the mail over the weekend and tried to find the baby's heart beat but only heard the sound of blood whooshing through the artery down there and my own heart beat!! I have a lot of padding and plus I am not quite 10 weeks so I will wait a few more days before I try again. I am hoping things go well at my next appointment when I will be 11 weeks. My husband is coming for the first time to my appointments so this is a really big deal. I am so scared of going and having him there only to find out that the baby passed. So far, I have had nothing but good appointments and scans so I am hoping the trend continues. It is just hard not to worry...


----------



## Leffy

Hi ladies,sorry for being AWOL again, I keep avoiding stuff co im getting close to the day my last loss was discovered, 11w5d but i have seen the baby since 8weeks, we last saw the little monkey at 10weeks 2 days :) 

Is anyone else less sicky but more tired?


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I just went to my first MOPS (Mothers Of Pre-Schoolers)meeting at my church. It was a lot of fun! I told them I was expecting, and that is the first group of people other than my family that I have told.


----------



## merristems

Hi everyone! Hope youre all well sounds like you are mostly, sorry you have been sick again ambiguos i really hope it stops for you soon. Im pleased we are getting some doppla action here it so exciting.

Afm dh and me just celebrated our 9 year anniversary we had a great trip to prague for 3 days it was so beautiful. It was great to eat out 3x day! Back to normality now. Been up and down lately my symptoms come and go so do cramps but still ravenous. Only 3 weeks until scan!


----------



## MamaTex

Hey ladies. Good day or good night to you!!

I am sitting here trying to keep myself from eating more brownies. I baked some last night for my husband's birthday. I am afraid the pan will be gone by the time he gets back.

:blush:


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Thank you everyone. I'm feeling much better today. I woke up with a 99.0 temp but I've kept everything down (minus my routine morning sickness during the brushing of my teeth). I was clearly still dehydrated but I forced myself to drink quite a bit and now I feel almost back to normal.

Pray, thank you! I'm surprised at my level of confidence today. I even started looking online at new vehicles. I'm a nanny of three and drive a 2 door accord. There is no way I will be able to take the baby to work with this car. Not to mention, I really don't want to deal with an infant in a two door car ever again. So I'm going to need a pretty large vehicle to fit 4 carseats.

Mama, that's so sweet that he kisses your belly. My husband was pretty affectionate with our last pregnancy but this one we both have been pretty reserved. I know it's half me but I wish he was a little more affectionate. I think it would help me loosen up. I'm sorry you're having trouble with your Doppler. Hang in there though. I know I had the doctor controlling it and I still couldn't hear it. I think it takes not only a trained hand but I trained ear when you're earlier than 12 weeks. Like you, I have a little extra padding around my midsection and I'm afraid that is probably half my problem. I'm glad your husband is able to join you at your app. I'm sure your baby is ok. Just keep confident and spoil yourself. I know it's easier said than done. ;) I've been craving brownies terribly. I even tried that kind on Pinterest where you make a single serving in a coffee mug. It was awful. Don't get me wrong, I ate half of it, but I couldn't finish it.

Leffy, did you get a good HB at your last app? My OB said if you get a good HB after 8 weeks then your chances go down dramatically. If you can't hear the HB though it may just be too early. It's when you get one but it's slow. I've actually been feeling less tired but more sickly. That could be from the bug I had but even now I still feel pretty nauseous. 

Pray, that is so exciting. I love telling new people. I heard through the grapevine that a friend of mine is pregnant after TTC. I think she is a tad farther than me but I should see her tomorrow. I'm so excited to tell her that I am pregnant too.

Merri, thank you. Happy Anniversary! Glad you had a great trip. DH and I are taking about going to Nashville in the spring to see a rock concert. The problem is (fingers crossed) I will be 27 weeks pregnant at that time. I don't know how I will feel since I've never been that far before. I know they do have sections with seating but he is pushing for the standing area because its closer to the stage.


----------



## merristems

Aw Ambiguous A trip to Nashville sounds great have you ever been there before? How far is it from you? My friend who just had twins went to a 3 day music festival when she was 5 months! Don't get me wrong she strggled to keep up with us all but she managed to have a good dance and enjoyed it, she was deffinately ready to go home though, I think if it was one day you would be fine.
Mama you always make me so jelous with you food habits! I love brownies I made beetroot and chocolate brownies and they were amazing!
Is anyones tummys popping yet? I may have a small bump now, cant suck it all in anymore!
So after saying how I had no symptoms yesterday I was really sick this am and felt sick most of today, I think im dehydrated my pee smells strong ? Has anyone else had or have pain below there belly button from time to time? I get a kind of pulling feeling a bit sort of tight like my navel is pulling toward my back?? Very Weird!


----------



## Hope1409

hi ladies....my scan is tomorrow and the day could not go any slower! I pray everything is ok. 

Do any of you ladies suffer from acid reflex? I never have in the past but i know its a common symptom in pregnancy. The last few days have been so bad I don't know what to do to ease it. Any suggestions ladies?


----------



## merristems

Hi hope, good luck for your scan fx for you. On the reflux, its really common you could try changing eating habits such as avoiding fizzy drinks, chocolate, coffee,fatty foods, spicy foods. Also it says asprin can cause it too. Sit up straight! If its really bad check at pharmacy for safe antacids.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I just heard the loveliest sound! I found the babies heartbeat with my Doppler! I could only pinpoint it for like 30 sec and then the baby would move! 

Hope- I had acid reflux a lot for the first few weeks, it has eased off a bit now. Tums were my friend for a while!


----------



## Hope1409

My scan went amazing today! Our little walnut was moving around so much it was unbelievable! Dh was able to capture it on video so that is all I have been doing since we got home. I can't stop watching!

Thanks on the reflux tips. Tums doesn't do much for me but I asked my doc today and he suggests Maalox so it coats the throat. Gona go and get some and see if that helps.


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Merri, I've been once as a child. I've always wanted to go back. It's about a 5 hour drive from where I live. I'll be one week shy of 7 months pregnant. If he goes, I'll go with him but if given the choice I think I'd go at three to five months or after the baby is born. My husband has commented on my belly already. I've been wearing flowy tops because I'm at the phase where if you didn't know you would think I had a gut. It weird, it's not just the front. I feel like I've lost my curves too. Like I'm filling out on the sides too. Perhaps I'm just paranoid. I get that pain too though. Especially when I stretch or roll over. Your uterus is expanding as well as the ligaments that hold it in place.

Hope, that's great news! I am so eager to see our LO but we are going to have to wait until our 20 week scan. Bah!

Pray, I'm so glad you finally got it! Now you're making me want to order mine. 

Well, we closed on our house. DH started moving today while I was at work. We picked out some paint colors for him to paint our bedroom and bath before I start moving in. Although its his idea to paint in the first place, I'm fine with waiting till after the baby, he is dragging his feet. I told him I refuse to wait any longer than Friday to move in.


----------



## Leffy

AmbiguousHope said:


> Thank you everyone. I'm feeling much better today. I woke up with a 99.0 temp but I've kept everything down (minus my routine morning sickness during the brushing of my teeth). I was clearly still dehydrated but I forced myself to drink quite a bit and now I feel almost back to normal.
> 
> Leffy, did you get a good HB at your last app? My OB said if you get a good HB after 8 weeks then your chances go down dramatically. If you can't hear the HB though it may just be too early. It's when you get one but it's slow. I've actually been feeling less tired but more sickly. That could be from the bug I had but even now I still feel pretty nauseous.

 Hiya! We saw the HB on the scan and baby was wriggling nicely, We don't hear the HB on a doppler until 16w here, and that tooth brushing sickness is all i have left, Im OK as long as i brush them before i eat or drink.



merristems said:


> So after saying how I had no symptoms yesterday I was really sick this am and felt sick most of today, I think im dehydrated my pee smells strong ? Has anyone else had or have pain below there belly button from time to time? I get a kind of pulling feeling a bit sort of tight like my navel is pulling toward my back?? Very Weird!

Thats how my wee is, its orangey too :sick: the pullingpain is your ligaments stretcing nd pulling I get it on and off x


Hope1409 said:


> hi ladies....my scan is tomorrow and the day could not go any slower! I pray everything is ok.
> 
> Do any of you ladies suffer from acid reflex? I never have in the past but i know its a common symptom in pregnancy. The last few days have been so bad I don't know what to do to ease it. Any suggestions ladies?

Ooh good luck honey! yes reflux is MING, try lots of milk and or dairy, i also take gaviscon tablets (I asked my doc and they are OK) 



Pray2bBlessed said:


> I just heard the loveliest sound! I found the babies heartbeat with my Doppler! I could only pinpoint it for like 30 sec and then the baby would move!

 :happydance::happydance: nothing better is there? Im not sure if i can hear my babies HB i can catch the placenta and the movements i think but i dont know if the fast beat is the baby or not?


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Pray2bBlessed said:


> I just heard the loveliest sound! I found the babies heartbeat with my Doppler! I could only pinpoint it for like 30 sec and then the baby would move!

 :happydance::happydance: nothing better is there? Im not sure if i can hear my babies HB i can catch the placenta and the movements i think but i dont know if the fast beat is the baby or not?[/QUOTE]

I watched a couple of videos on YouTube to help me figure out what to look for. Once I heard it, I knew that was it! It was between 160-170bpm.

I tried to find it again last night for DH, but baby didn't want to make an appearance! Lol!

Well today I'm 10w, and I think I'm going to make the big announcement on fb. It's been so hard keeping it in when I have dozens of friends on fb that are pg! I'm not having a 12 week scan, so there's no waiting till that like a lot of women are. Plus I've made it past the point of all my MCs!


----------



## merristems

Leffy im so happy your scan went well and your sickness is improving. 
Ambiguous congrats on your new home, so exciting but i bet youre glad it is happening now not a few months down the line!
Pray im 10 wks tomorrow! It seems to be creeping up to when i found out i mc last time, im still nervous about telling people, i will tell close friends at 12wks and others later!

My hips are so sore. I have a really physical job and i walk miles a day, today i can barely stand without painful joints. I hope i dont get rlp. As for belly button pain, none today but i read up and agree that its stretching, much more of that to come! I got my scan date its 1st feb. Really excited, but also nervous to get to 11 wks safely as thats when i mc last pg.


----------



## Leffy

Pray2bBlessed said:


> Pray2bBlessed said:
> 
> 
> I just heard the loveliest sound! I found the babies heartbeat with my Doppler! I could only pinpoint it for like 30 sec and then the baby would move!
> 
> :happydance::happydance: nothing better is there? Im not sure if i can hear my babies HB i can catch the placenta and the movements i think but i dont know if the fast beat is the baby or not?
> 
> I watched a couple of videos on YouTube to help me figure out what to look for. Once I heard it, I knew that was it! It was between 160-170bpm.
> 
> I tried to find it again last night for DH, but baby didn't want to make an appearance! Lol!
> 
> Well today I'm 10w, and I think I'm going to make the big announcement on fb. It's been so hard keeping it in when I have dozens of friends on fb that are pg! I'm not having a 12 week scan, so there's no waiting till that like a lot of women are. Plus I've made it past the point of all my MCs!Click to expand...

 I have watched a few videos but i dont know if my doppler distorts the sound maybe? there is no screen on mine so you cant see the speed and there is a sound that could be it but im just not sure it seems to almost be one continous burble IYKWIM?



merristems said:


> Leffy im so happy your scan went well and your sickness is improving.
> Ambiguous congrats on your new home, so exciting but i bet youre glad it is happening now not a few months down the line!
> Pray im 10 wks tomorrow! It seems to be creeping up to when i found out i mc last time, im still nervous about telling people, i will tell close friends at 12wks and others later!
> 
> My hips are so sore. I have a really physical job and i walk miles a day, today i can barely stand without painful joints. I hope i dont get rlp. As for belly button pain, none today but i read up and agree that its stretching, much more of that to come! I got my scan date its 1st feb. Really excited, but also nervous to get to 11 wks safely as thats when i mc last pg.

thanks! but um I spoke too soon I was sick loads yesterday! :dohh: also congrats Ambiguous! i missed that! :happydance: you must be so exited!


----------



## merristems

Lol leffy that always happens when we say we feel good!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Leffy - You can try counting the heartbeat by yourself. Count the beats for 15 seconds then multiply by 4. I should be in the range of 155 - 195.


----------



## Leffy

Pray, thanks i will try that!

I was SO ill yesterday my MS was dreadfull, I dont feel much better today either! I hope its not just a bug though, im counting on it meaning baby is OK my scan is on the 24th :)


----------



## merristems

I used to work in a vets so got really good a taking heart rates, i assume the babies hb will sound more distant as its tiny, your own will be louder and slower and clearer, remember lo heart is tiny thats why mw dont like looking for it early as missing it is a pretty high statistic!
Hope you feel better Leffy, i read somewhere that ms is psychological! In theory you can think yourself well. Stress is a huge contributory factor, it suggests removing yourself from normal daily routines to trick yourself into feeling less stressed!,!:haha: oh well worth a go!

My hunger needs seem to have settled down im not feeling so giddy when i eat later than normal. My bbs grew overnight very weird!


----------



## Leffy

hmmmm. Im not sure about that I have been ignoring what i could but this is being violently sick out of no-where I was crocheting my scarf and i said ooh i feel sick then i had to RUN to the loo it is definitely worse than i have ever had it before,I have been OK so far today though :thumbup: 

I tried listening and counting today but i kept getting distracted! Meg is very interested in the baby at the minute


----------



## Crystal5483

Sorry I've been MIA! It's been a busy few weeks! 

I will make a formal post tomorrow as I'm tired and got back from Maine today.


----------



## emergRN

I need to pop in here more often!!
I have my first appt on friday... Please say a prayer that things will go we'll! I saw bub at 6w3d with a lil flickering heart, so I am excited (but nervous) to see the developments!

Still on the edge of getting a doppler.. I'm scared it might make me crazy! Or maybe it'll be a safety net on worry days!


----------



## twinkletots

Good luck emergrn! Welcome back crystal!
I got a Doppler and was worried I would get obsessed. So far i have been using it once a day but would like to cut it back to couple of times a week 
I must say, it really helps reassure me to hear the heartbeat.
How often you other ladies with Dopplers using them?


----------



## Crystal5483

At first I was using it once a week but then we told DD and she wants to hear baby every day! But she is good. Once we hear it she's like OK you can shut it off now lol.


----------



## merristems

Good luck for friday Emergrn you will be fine xx
Hey crystal welcome back :) How are you have you been well?
Hi Twinkletots loving your profile picture awesome :)

I dont have a doppler, I have considered it but i know i would get obsessive. Im trying to stay positive without one until i see bub again at 12 weeks so not too long. I have been having some pain today in my lower abdo, sort of sharp it come and goes but always in same place between my naval and hip. what do you think it is? I really hope its expansion or my uterus moving up :(


----------



## Hope1409

Hi ladies how are you all doing. I havent been on much as dh is away in NY and i have been staying with my parents. My nausea has gotten a lot better and i am less turned off by food now :) glad to be graduating first tri soon. 

Have any of you ladies done the downs syndrome testing and if so what can i expect. Also, some friends have told me that this is when they do the spinal check and can often times tell you the sex. Your feedback is much appreciated ladies...this is all new to me :)


----------



## Crystal5483

Hope I have the downs NT ultrasound on Thursday. I could tell you how it goes after the scan! I can't wait! DH and DD are going to try and make it as well!!


----------



## merristems

Hope i am having the downs test, it is anextended scan where they look carefully atthe back of babies neck and measure the fluid there. Then they take your blood and thats all unless for any reason the results come back with high percentage risk. Thats when it gets more complicated and the proceedure carries arisk of mc.


----------



## Crystal5483

merristems I get the ultrasound and blood work on Thursday and then I get blood work again about a month after.


----------



## merristems

I hope it all goes well crystal xx


----------



## Crystal5483

https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/Crystal5483/D5C571D1-3A04-46F7-81D6-8628BC8303D4-13439-00000288E6FF2A8C.jpg

Yup time to buy maternity pants lol


----------



## Hope1409

Thanks for the info ladies. I guess its always nerve wrecking when tests are involved. Crystal your bump is def there! Haha, im right behind ya, i need new pants asap. I went from totally not showing showing to major bloat overnight.


----------



## merristems

Oh wow crystal you have a great bump! I ha ent tried to wear my normal jeans in ages living in leggins i will trh o a pair tonight to see where im at! X


----------



## Crystal5483

Yea I have to unbutton when I'm at my desk at work lol :(


----------



## Barhanita

Nice bump, Crystal!


----------



## bunnyslippers

Hi ladies! I haven't been on in a while, nice to see everyone is moving right along. 

Nice bump Crystal! Right now, I'm wearing my regular pants, but instead of buttoning them, I'm using a rubber band to keep them together. I feel like its so obvious I'm pregnant, but no one has asked me yet. 

I'm a bit nervous these days. My MS has subsided a bit. I have an appt with my OB on Tuesday. I'll be 10w2d so I'm hoping she will be able to use the doppler so I can hear the HB. My NT scan is 2/5, so far away!


----------



## Crystal5483

Thanks! I'm still wearing my own jeans. Can button in the AM but after lunch not so much lol

My NT scan is today!!! At 3PM EST :)


----------



## Hope1409

Crystal5483 said:


> Thanks! I'm still wearing my own jeans. Can button in the AM but after lunch not so much lol
> 
> My NT scan is today!!! At 3PM EST :)

Good luck! Please let me know how it goes and what to expect. I wonder if the tech will be able to tell you the sex since that's what happened with three of my friends.


----------



## Crystal5483

I'm going to ask if she has any inclination. If not I go Feb 6th for my private scan :)


----------



## Leffy

Hi ladies, we had our scan today and im afraid i may have to leave this little group,
we are actually 13w 1day- making me due in JULY! :happydance: 

Baby is perfect and even waved at us, im also so sure i saw a tinkle! (is this even possible?) 

I will be induced at 39 weeks so baby will be here by July 25! Im absolutely thrilled and cannot stop smiling and crying with joy,


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

bunnyslippers said:


> Hi ladies! I haven't been on in a while, nice to see everyone is moving right along.
> 
> Nice bump Crystal! Right now, I'm wearing my regular pants, but instead of buttoning them, I'm using a rubber band to keep them together. I feel like its so obvious I'm pregnant, but no one has asked me yet.
> 
> I'm a bit nervous these days. My MS has subsided a bit. I have an appt with my OB on Tuesday. I'll be 10w2d so I'm hoping she will be able to use the doppler so I can hear the HB. My NT scan is 2/5, so far away!

Don't worry about the MS, mine subsided about that time, and now it's back with a vengeance! So enjoy!

Lefty- congrats on the move up!


----------



## bunnyslippers

Haha Pray, it was gone for 3 days. I spoke too soon because I almost threw up in the grocery store today. 

Congrats leffy! You scared me for a second there!


----------



## Hope1409

Congrats leffy. Your opening sentence made my heart drop! Don't do that to us! :) glad to hear baby is doing well!


----------



## Crystal5483

My MS subsided at like 9 weeks ... And hasn't come back

NT scan went well I think. Doc didnt say much just that everything looks good. Based on measurements I saw during looks like everything was under 2. 

Any gender guesses??

https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/Crystal5483/687A98BD-2D9B-4F6C-AEB9-711EB051ADDC-24790-0000049EA5AB558B.jpg


----------



## Crystal5483

Leffy you can feel free to stay :)


----------



## Leffy

Aww thanks guys, Im sorry I didnt think about it coming across like that:dohh:, to be honest I'm still in shock that Im really actually OK,

I would love to stay please, :flower: If I go i will still be stalking you all anyway!

I have had so much movement tonight and one 'proper kick' I'm sure I have been ignoring it because its constant now, when Im sitting down i can feel loads of wiggling.


----------



## Leffy

Crystal5483 said:


> My MS subsided at like 9 weeks ... And hasn't come back
> 
> NT scan went well I think. Doc didnt say much just that everything looks good. Based on measurements I saw during looks like everything was under 2.
> 
> Any gender guesses??

I think its a pink bump for you, she looks 'pretty' Our nuchal foldmeasurement was 1.9 and we had the blood test in the end - do you have that in the US? My MS is WORSE!


----------



## Crystal5483

They drew my blood too :)


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Hey ladies,

I've been stalking but I've been super busy with the move to write. It's so nice being home but we still have a lot to do! Had my monthly app in Wed. Everything was perfect. The Doppler picked up the HB instantly at 164bpm. My husband is getting a little more excited about the baby which is helping me get excited. I am still having trouble thinking of this as a baby but we are both slowing dropping our guard. After that we had no choice but to let the mother and MIL tell our aunts and uncles. They have both been driving us crazy with it. Lol. With the next app (in 4 weeks) we will branch out a little further.

Crystal, love the bump pic, so adorable. I'll have to post one of mine too. I'm very close to the maternity pants as the rubber band technique is getting old.

Leffy, you scared me to death too when I read the first sentence of your post. My heart literally stopped. Congratulations on moving up! That's always exciting.


----------



## Crystal5483

Leffy that is IT... you must stay... besides you COULD deliver in August :)

Ok ladies here goes... post your vote! lol 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/1701275-gender-guesses.html


----------



## merristems

Aw leffy thats great to hear but like the others you scared me!! Well done wriggle bean.
Sounds like we are all getting along ok, i has ms once this week, mostly tired and hungry got home today and slept nearly 3 hrs! 
Crystal i guessed boy xx
So excited you are all wel xxx


----------



## Leffy

Im so sorry it scared everyone I didnt even think about it, I was just so xited and overwhelmed x :dohh:


----------



## Crystal5483

Here is my daughter at 20 weeks (top) vs new baby at 12-weeks on botto


https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/Crystal5483/F97D7018-60E5-47A3-A057-B3141CE67911-33524-0000063A5F82B578.jpg


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I had a docs apt today, and she couldn't find the hb, but the good news is, she sent me for a scan! I didn't refuse even though I've heard the hb myself. I saw the baby's heartbeat beating like crazy! 174bpm. And baby was moving like crazy too! Here's the pic she gave me
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Crystal5483

Is that the baby's backside? Sooo cute!


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Love the scan, Pray. So sweet!

Here is a pic of my bump. I've lost 10lbs from the MS but I told my husband I think some of it just moved to my belly. I'm embarrassed to say I'm only 12+4. I think I'm going to be huge. My friend is 29 weeks and my bump is bigger than hers.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## AmbiguousHope

I don't know why it keeps flipping my picture during the upload. You get the idea.


----------



## Leffy

Ambiguous What a gorgeous bump please dont be worried or sad about being big, big bumps are healthy!. and Pray beautiful baby how lovely to see him or her again :)


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Ambiguous- I have quite a bump already too! This was at 10 weeks...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Thank you Leffy. I don't mind the bump now but I imagine when it's 95 degrees and I'm 8 months pregnant I won't feel the same. Lol. I do need to buy new clothes, though. Not sure what to do because it don't want to waste money on winter maternity clothes but its hard to find summer stuff right now. I may just get some short sleeves shirts and wear them with some cardigans.

Pray, I love your picture! How cute is that? I'm going to my husband to take some full body shots but he was in a really bad mood today. Figured I would catch him at a better time.


----------



## bunnyslippers

Ambiguous, the short sleeve/tank top with a cardigan is exactly what I did when I was pregnant with DS. Worked like a charm. Luckily I can do the same exact same thing this time around. My due date this time is Aug 25, and my due date for DS was Aug 27. Strange! DH said that November/December is my fertile time. Or maybe it's because DH's birthday is the end of November and I'm just doing my wifely duties.:sex::blush:

I'm not even going to post a bump pic. You all are further along than I am, yet I think I'm bigger. I'm only 5 feet tall and therefore have a teeny short torso. I have nowhere to go but out. I'm so excited for the comments about how huge I am to start soon.:growlmad:

Crystal, I'm thinking boy for some reason. Although, when you compare the scans between your DD and current bean, they are strikingly similar.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Thanks ambiguous! It's like pulling teeth sometimes to get DH to take pics, but I make him every week!


----------



## Crystal5483

Don't worry about bump size. I'm also 5' tall and had some love to spare to start! Here's me tonight 

https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/Crystal5483/68C666D2-4B55-4FAB-877B-94D5A1C1AECB-36477-000006B304660786.jpg

Bunnyslippers... I thought the same thing they are very similar. Can't wait for the 20-week scan to compare then!! 2/6 I have my private scan and I honestly am so impatient for that. She said she could tell gender at that point!


----------



## Crystal5483

https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/Crystal5483/8D110CB3-17EE-4EF3-BF34-CE8A786C7EC9-36553-000006B5D1FABB6C.jpg


----------



## Leffy

Go for layers, I have mat vest tops and teeshirts then some nice cardis, I like wraparound dresses too theyare great over leggings and they dont feel too hot,Meg was due in Oct so I have layers from her still buying more though!:thumbup:


----------



## Crystal5483

Leffy DD was born in October! I was 22 when she was born but 21 did most if my pregnancy ... So I was a lot thinner to start so NONE of my maternity stuff fits me now :( lol 

And it's all outdated! Time to order new stuff! My own jeans and a Belly band work for now but I need a bigger size in shirts as they don't fit my whole belly. I truly popped!


----------



## merristems

Loving the bump pics mine is little still so im keeping it hidden until after scan. I did buy some floaty tops and long vests, i seem to have lots that will probb fit me throughout pregnancy, what i want is a swim suit they are hard to find i dont want a haltrrneck i dont want black or polkadot! Impossible!
Bunny my birthday is august 27th! You could give birth then! Xx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I have a lot of maternity clothes from DS. He was born in June, so I have some of both seasons. I probably will still get some more though! Lol! I just ordered a really cute maternity swim suit from oldnavy.com, since I'm in a water aerobics class I needed one! But of course it's black.


----------



## Leffy

Meg didnt arrive until November 4th so I was 11 days overdue and she was 8lb10oz, this baby will be smaller due to the lupus AND will be induced at 39 weeks - does anyone have any idea how small he or she might be? 

Im so worried that I wont be able to cope with how tiny they are going to be Meg was very big and was holding her head up to look around in the delivery room - Are these silly worries or normal?:hugs:


----------



## Crystal5483

Leffy I wouldn't worry. Your baby may be similar in size. I've heard that with every baby they weigh more than the last! 

Madi was 7lbs 6oz and seemed fairly small but got big quite quickly! 

It's normal to be worried but try not to! I know easier said than done.


----------



## Leffy

Thanks hon, My consultant has warned me that baby will be small though because the lupus does something to the growth of the baby, I willl need regular scans and mayneed induicing before the 39 weeks (39 weeks is the latest I will go)


----------



## Crystal5483

Oh :( I'm sorry but I don't know anything about the lupus ... But keep your head up! We are Moms and we can handle anything thrown our way. You will be so happy that babe is here you'll forget their size!


----------



## Leffy

Crystal5483 said:


> Oh :( I'm sorry but I don't know anything about the lupus ... But keep your head up! We are Moms and we can handle anything thrown our way. You will be so happy that babe is here you'll forget their size!

Thanks honey, I know its not a big deal, its more the idea that they expect him or her to be small anyway and then being a week early when Meg was a big baby AND two weeks late! I am just worried I will be afraid of holding them :) :hugs:


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Lefty- my son was 6lbs 14oz when he was born, and down to 6lbs 10oz when we left the hospital. He could hold his head up by himself right away too. So even with a smaller baby I'm sure everything will be ok!


----------



## Hope1409

So my friend had her baby on Thursday and she is the cutest thing ever! She had to be induced since she was a week overdue and she was in labor for 30 hours! Holy cow that scares me, lol!!! Right now it's all nice and calm but hearing her story scared me a bit. The end result is way worth it but its still nerve wrecking. 

Af's right now, the heartburn is back and I don't know what to do with myself!!! The nurse is no help when I called her today, she basically told me to ask a pharmasist! Ugh.


----------



## Leffy

Pray, Im sure it will all be fine Its just strange to think of such a small baby after Meg as we had expected to have another 8lber :) 




Hope1409 said:


> So my friend had her baby on Thursday and she is the cutest thing ever! She had to be induced since she was a week overdue and she was in labor for 30 hours! Holy cow that scares me, lol!!! Right now it's all nice and calm but hearing her story scared me a bit. The end result is way worth it but its still nerve wrecking.
> 
> Af's right now, the heartburn is back and I don't know what to do with myself!!! The nurse is no help when I called her today, she basically told me to ask a pharmasist! Ugh.

 was that 30 hours of contractions or 30 hours after 6cm? I was induced at 11 days over because i had a stop start labour for a week or two, but honestly it is all worth every second i promise, You wont count the hours and you wont even realise until someone tells you, labour is not fun but if you approach it from the 'each contraction is one step closer to my baby' you will cope amazingly well, I hated the contractions but as soon as i could push I felt incredible and almost enjoyed the power of it :hugs:

Sorry your heartburn is back I have :shhh: stopped getting it but i do have sickness still on and off, What have you tried for it? I have been told that apples help and eating lots of fruit and veg, I drink LOADS of milk too and this helps I think


----------



## Hope1409

Leffy said:


> Pray, Im sure it will all be fine Its just strange to think of such a small baby after Meg as we had expected to have another 8lber :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope1409 said:
> 
> 
> So my friend had her baby on Thursday and she is the cutest thing ever! She had to be induced since she was a week overdue and she was in labor for 30 hours! Holy cow that scares me, lol!!! Right now it's all nice and calm but hearing her story scared me a bit. The end result is way worth it but its still nerve wrecking.
> 
> Af's right now, the heartburn is back and I don't know what to do with myself!!! The nurse is no help when I called her today, she basically told me to ask a pharmasist! Ugh.
> 
> was that 30 hours of contractions or 30 hours after 6cm? I was induced at 11 days over because i had a stop start labour for a week or two, but honestly it is all worth every second i promise, You wont count the hours and you wont even realise until someone tells you, labour is not fun but if you approach it from the 'each contraction is one step closer to my baby' you will cope amazingly well, I hated the contractions but as soon as i could push I felt incredible and almost enjoyed the power of it :hugs:
> 
> Sorry your heartburn is back I have :shhh: stopped getting it but i do have sickness still on and off, What have you tried for it? I have been told that apples help and eating lots of fruit and veg, I drink LOADS of milk too and this helps I thinkClick to expand...

Apples have become my best friend lol. I just bought gaviscon liquid last night and tried it. It seemed to do something for it but I won't know until I keep trying it when the heartburn gets really bad. 

My friend had to be induced and was at 1cm for over a week. She said she was having contractions according to the monitor but she couldn't feel them. She only started to feel them after the petocin and they gave that to her I think when she was 8cm? I could be wrong on that. Then within 4 hours of that she was at 10cm and pushed for under an hour. She counts 30 hours from the min she got to the hospital.


----------



## Crystal5483

I was 3cm when I arrived to be induced at 9pm... Felt contractions an hour later... Started pushing at 4:45am and Madi was born at 5:30am on the dot (she's never been on time since!)


----------



## bunnyslippers

Well ladies...I am leaving our little group. At my appointment this morning, my OB couldn't find baby's HB with the doppler, so I had a scan for a HB check. No HB. Baby measured at 8 & 1/2 weeks. D&C friday. I am done. I am 38 years old with 2 MC in the past year. My chances of having a healthy baby don't seem very good to me. At least I have been blessed with DS. That is one more than I ever thought I would have.

Happy and healthy 9 months to you all. xxxxx


----------



## merristems

Oh Bunny I am so so sorry for your loss, totally heartbreaking. I wish you all the love in the world and lots of healing energy take care of your self xxxx


----------



## twinkletots

Oh bunny I am absolutely gutted for you. So sorry to hear this.
I totally understand you feeling like ur done. I have had two miscarriages in the past year and will be 37 next birthday and felt exactly the same. After a while I decided I had one last shot left in me and so far I seem to be carrying this one 
All I am saying is if you do really want another don't give up yet.
In the meantime take good care of yourself.
Big hugs
X


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Oh bunny, I am so very sorry! I know every loss is difficult, but multiple losses just make you numb. Give yourself time to physically and emotionally heal, and then decide if you want to try again. Its hard to make that decision when going through all the emotions from a loss. Lots and lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Leffy

bunnyslippers said:


> Well ladies...I am leaving our little group. At my appointment this morning, my OB couldn't find baby's HB with the doppler, so I had a scan for a HB check. No HB. Baby measured at 8 & 1/2 weeks. D&C friday. I am done. I am 38 years old with 2 MC in the past year. My chances of having a healthy baby don't seem very good to me. At least I have been blessed with DS. That is one more than I ever thought I would have.
> 
> Happy and healthy 9 months to you all. xxxxx

I have PM'd you but i am so truly sorry for your loss and like i said i am here if you want to talk at all :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I have had this horrible cough since Saturday and it won't go away! Besides the darn cough I feel fine. It sucks you can't take anything for a cough when your pg. I've tried lemon juice and honey and it's just not cutting it. I may have to call my OB'S office this afternoon to see if they have any suggestions.


----------



## merristems

I have had a cough since xmas just gone this week it really got me down. Now i get a runny nose and sneezing fit at 3am, also sneezing really hurt tummy which worries me. Drink lots of juices xxx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I just talked to my OBs nurse a while ago, and she said I could take plain robitussin and the plain mucinex. I will most likely wait till evening to take anything since that is the worst time! I'm pretty much ok during the day, just a cough here and there.


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Bunny, that is just awful! I'm so sorry for your loss. Please don't give up just yet, at least take some time to think about it. I've had two myself without any live births so far. I know how dibilitating the emotional pain can be. I'm here if you need to talk. Lots and lots of hugs!


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Well I had a scan today. It was kind of spur of the moment. The doctor convinced me to do the downs testing. Honestly my main motive in doing it was to get another scan in but now I have my fingers crossed for good results on the blood test! Seeing the baby was AMAZING! Having never made it this far in a pregnancy, I didn't expect to see it do developed. I'm not sure what I expected but it wasn't that. The LO was jumping like crazy, rubbing its eyes and sucking its thumb. She had trouble getting it to sit still. It looked like a real infant fighting sleep. My heart just melted. After the scan I went to the waiting room to wait to do the blood work. The tech came back out and said she needed to see me again. Apparently after I left the room her computer messed up and she lost everything so she had to do it again. Oh darn! :haha: This time the LO was sleeping. She kept poking and shaking my belly to wake it up. The mother of the children I'm a nanny for is an OB at another hospital and she told me that she wants to practice ultrasound on me since normally the tech is the one who does it. :happydance::
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## AmbiguousHope

I forgot to add that the baby was measuring 13+6 rather than 13+2. Not a huge difference but def a good surprise.


----------



## Leffy

Crystal, I have had a really nasty cough following this coldy bug,I have been using Halls soothers and was reccomended glycerine.

Congrats on your scan Ambiguous,Its amazing how real they are at this stage 

I finally found the HB today, its not as quick as i expected but im sure it is it because the baby moved away and then cam back


----------



## merristems

oh lovely scan picture ambig so great you have a friend who will practice on you too very handy.
leffy well done on finding hb must be so nice to hear, im too scared to buy one just yet, i have my 12wk scan tomorrow so all being well i might invest. i have had two days where i dont feel pregnant which is gwtting me down, i keep trying to remind mysel lo is only 1.5inchs long so its no supprise i dont look pregnant yet. im still getting woozy if i dont eat on time though. eeek cant wait to see baby again its been 4wks!!


----------



## Leffy

Dont worry about not feeling pregnant, I STILL dont most of the time then suddenly I have like a few days where I am sick all day and I cant do anything!


----------



## KelseyK

Hey ladies!!!
Had my appointment today and is went AMAZING! I was sooooo worried going in! I was worried I had a mmc and wouldn't hear the heartbeat and then my DR informed me that they do scans at EVERY appointment!! Not only did I hear the heartbeat (150's) But I saw my baby!!! I'm so happy!!!

Any gender guesses?!

1st one is of baby's face and the 2nd one is with baby's legs stretched out :)
 



Attached Files:







11weeks2.jpg
File size: 47.4 KB
Views: 4









11weeks3.jpg
File size: 51.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Leffy

Leffy said:


> Dont worry about not feeling pregnant, I STILL dont most of the time then suddenly I have like a few days where I am sick all day and I cant do anything!

Right this is the LAST time I EVER saythis,I have been SO ill since i wrote that, I literally didnt get off the sofa yesterday unless i was feeding Meg the poor grl spent the whole day indoors only playing in the lounge TG she is so good we just cuddled and read stories.

Congrats on your san KelseyK

Bunny I am thinking of you today, I hopw its all over very quicly and you are home to rest asap sending you so much love xxx


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Leffy, I wouldn't worry about the drop in your heartbeat reading. I went to the OB one week apart and the HB dropped by 14bpm. I panicked but the nurse told me that it's actually a good sign. It shows that the baby is responding to your environment.

Merri, I wouldn't worry about not feeling pregnant either. You're entering the second trimester and they call it the "honeymoon stage" for a reason. I started feeling better around that time, it is scary though. It's like if you're sick and miserable you're unhappy because your sick and miserable but when you feel great you're unhappy because you're scared to death. Lol. At least that's how I was.

Bunny, I'm thinking about you too. I hope everything goes well for you. I'm so sorry you have to go through this again. Lots of hugs!

Kelsey, lovely scans! It's hard to tell that early but I'm not going to lie, it does look a little like boy parts on the 2nd one. I love the stretched out one. "He" looks so relaxed. Lol.


----------



## merristems

Finally back from scan! I stupidly got my times mixed up and was an hour late, but i was really lucky and theyy fitted me in at 3pm today otherwise i would have had to wait 4 more days! so silly!
Anyway after all the stress, Baby looks great! Good size, hb which i was so worried about they nuchal fold looks within the average so very happy :) Baby was naughty though refused to wake up, was on its side facing us for most of the time an the sonographer was really mythed but determined to get good images! She made me go for a jog up and down the stairs!! Good news is edd is 14 august now so back two days :) woop woop


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Kelsey- great scan pics! That is awesome that they do a scan at every appt! My OB doesn't have her own machine, so I have to go somewhere else to have mine.

Merristone- I'm glad your scan went well! Do you have pics?

AFM- I still have this stupid cough! It seems like it's getting a little better, but I'm ready for it to be gone! I've had it for a week now, and it's overstayed it's welcome! Lol!


----------



## bunnyslippers

Hi ladies, thanks for thinking of me. My luck just goes from bad to worse. They had no openings in the OR today so my D&C isn't until Monday morning at 9. I just hope I can make it through the weekend without starting to bleed. 

Im glad to see all of you are moving right along.


----------



## merristems

Oh bunny so sorry, im thinking of you :hug:


----------



## Leffy

bunnyslippers said:


> Hi ladies, thanks for thinking of me. My luck just goes from bad to worse. They had no openings in the OR today so my D&C isn't until Monday morning at 9. I just hope I can make it through the weekend without starting to bleed.
> 
> Im glad to see all of you are moving right along.

If you havent been given anything drug wise then i dont think you will, I didnt pass anything really until they gave me the pessary, I am thinking of you so much and I cannot tell you how sorry i am that this has happened I hope you find the strength to try again when you are ready xxx:hugs:


----------



## merristems

Here is the wriggly one! Not the best images but never mind!:haha:
 



Attached Files:







20130202180249937.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 10









20130202175830035.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Leffy

awww congratulations xx


----------



## merristems

Its so crazy i feel like it might happen now! How is everyone else? Have you told family yet, we told dh parent and our closest friends, everyone wants to help in some way with baby gear. My bf had twins in dec and already has a bag of stuff for us, another has a car seat barely used. I love recycling!


----------



## Leffy

We have told everyone because I need the support and im covered in bruises and people would realise anyway, I look like an abuse victim! I prefer people to know because it stops all the silly comments and questions too. 

We have been given a few bits too :) its nice to be able to reuse things x


----------



## merristems

Why so many bruises leffy? Blood tests?


----------



## Leffy

merristems said:


> Why so many bruises leffy? Blood tests?

Ah, no I have Lupus Anticoagulant which makes mty blood clot and the treatment is daily clexane injections and aspirin so i have injection site bruises and i bruise more easily which is gross!


----------



## Hope1409

we let the cat out of the bag this weekend to extended family and more friends. its a big weight off my shoulders to constantly have to think of excuses why im not drinking or doing certain things.


----------



## merristems

Yes we have told most friends we want knowing and nearly all the family bar one or two! It is a relief to tell people! Everyone was like oh yeah we wondered why you wouldnt drink at xmas, why you were so tiered etc!!


----------



## Crystal5483

Merri I say Boy based on those pics!!


----------



## merristems

haha i know it looks like there is a willy but i think its legs and hands!!


----------



## Crystal5483

I'm talking about skull theory lol


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

We announced it on facebook a couple of weeks ago when I was 10 weeks. So pretty much everyone knows unless they don't have a facebook...lol!

I let my son listen to the baby's HB today, and he was so cute! He kept saying "baby heartbeat"! I'm sure he doesn't really understand since he is only 2 1/2, but he was excited!


----------



## merristems

Crystal5483 said:


> I'm talking about skull theory lol

Tell me more... i have been thinking boy mostly


----------



## Crystal5483

From what I've ready girls have a more pronounced forehead while boys have more of a flat forehead.


----------



## merristems

oh i see, thanks :) i reallywant to know now!!!we are all entering 2nd trimester !!!!


----------



## Crystal5483

I was suppose to have a private scan this weds but the techs grandfather passed away! :( so now it's postponed. At least now I know she'll be able to tell for sure by the time I go back.


----------



## merristems

Sad about your tech but yes things will be more developed by then. Do you have any idea what sex yet?


----------



## Crystal5483

Based on people's votes majority says girl


----------



## Hope1409

Any gender guesses ladies?
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## KelseyK

*Hey everyone!!

I had my NT scan yesterday and everything was PERFECT!! The tech made a gender guess based on the nub and she guessed  I'm secretly hoping shes wrong but I bet it's a boy! I'm just so happy that baby looks healthy  Baby was in this position the whole time, I thought the spine had to be straight to really get a good nub guess? Whos knows though! Any guesses?*
 



Attached Files:







KIZERKELSEY20130205154930378.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 6









KIZERKELSEY20130205155441168.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 4









KIZERKELSEY20130205155905196.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 4









KIZERKELSEY20130205160057866.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Crystal5483

Hope yours is a tough one. Almost looks like a boy nub!

Kelsey I'd say boy too but that's purely a guess :shrug:

My SIL told us today that she is also pregnant!! Due 9/12 ... Crazy! Just got woken up from TMI... Horrible gas pains that eventually lead to a BM.... Ouch!!!!


----------



## merristems

Im saying Hope its a girl and Kelsey I have to agree boy! Will you be finding out for sure im so torn!


----------



## KelseyK

Yes! I have an ultrasound on the 28th and I'll be 15 weeks and I have one on March 21st and ill be 18 weeks :) I better find out between those two!


----------



## merristems

Haha so exciting that we can find out if we want to! Dh is really against it im keen, such a dilemma! I think boy, i have from the begining but im happy either way and I have a beautiful girls name so i would love to use it!


----------



## KelseyK

I've thought boy from the beginning too! I have so many girls names lol, boys are really hard for me!


----------



## merristems

Boys names are hard, we have 1 so luckily its not twins! I want unusual names as we are hippies at heart! dh grandparents will hate it, very strict catholics!
I cant stop eating today or thinking about food! I made banana and pumpkin seed muffins which are going to be gone before tomorrow lunch! I had friut and fibre for breakfast, a lushious blueberry smoothie, avocardo on 3 ryevita, cottage cheese on 2 ryevita, a muffin, and im thinking peanut butter on toast now!! Yummy stuffy baby seems content with this!


----------



## Crystal5483

I don't know what to think anymore! I think boy then I think girl lol will know on the 20th!


----------



## merristems

Im feeling so uncomfortable today im sure i have grown overnight i feel huge! How was the weekend for you ladies? Hope you had fun xxx


----------



## Crystal5483

I was snowed in so it was ok. I've just felt super tired then suddenly get super energized.


----------



## Hope1409

Got rear ended this weekend by some dumb driver. We went up to Big Bear for some snow and the guy behind us couldn't stop and crashed into our rear. The impact wasn't too hard, but I can't stop worrying about bean. I really hope the baby is ok and I am worrying over nothing. Every ache and pull since the accident has sent me into a panic. I plan to call the doc tomorrow but in the meantime I can't help but worry :/


----------



## Crystal5483

I'm sure all is well Hope. I had a friend who fell flat on her stomach and she was perfectly fine. Definitely follow up with the doctor though.


----------



## merristems

like crystal says, get yourself checked over by docs but im sure everything will be fine, infact its more likely you will have a bit of whiplash and bean is absolutley unaware of what happened. Let us know how your feeling and what docs say xxx


----------



## merristems

I have been having a pain in my lady bits sorry tmi- in the bony part anyone else?, is this ligaments or stretching as this is my first baby every ache and pain is scary :(


----------



## Crystal5483

I experience all sorts of random come and go pains. I think all is normal. Maybe round ligament?


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I spent the morning in the ER receiving fluids and anti-nausea medicine. The vomiting I had the other day turned out to be a darn stomach bug and not just morning sickness! I couldn't keep any fluids down for about 24 hrs, so i had DH take me this morning because I pretty much couldn't move because I was so weak! I feel so much better now! They gave me a prescription for anti-nausea meds and for an antibiotic for a bladder infection to top it all off!


----------



## Crystal5483

So I had brown discharge last night and once this morning :(

I luckily had an appointment today already scheduled and they did a full work up and everything seemed OK. They did an ultrasound and baby, placenta, cervix, and amniotic fluid are all ok. No signs of actual bleeding or hematoma or anything. So maybe over stressed from the snow. 

https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/Crystal5483/66E2E981-FE43-4CC1-9EF2-F7646B759469-4054-000013455F9C5ED3.jpg


----------



## Crystal5483

Pray I'm sorry that you went through all of that. I wish you all the best for a SPEEDY recovery. 

I hope that you are ok!!

Oh and I forgot to mention that they could have told me gender but baby's feet were up!


----------



## merristems

Oh pray sorry about the bug thats so aweful im glad they fixed you up at the er. 
Crystal sorry about your scare im sure it was just the worry of the snow, brown they say is ok. love


----------



## merristems

Hi ladies how we all doing this weekend? Im ravenous!! Just brought some maternity leggings from debenhams reduced to £9.50 and free postage pretty pleased! Getting a deffinate bump now.
Anyone had any flutteings yet...?


----------



## twinkletots

Hi ladies.
Yes merri, I have been feeling definite movements past couple of days and loads today. Very exciting!
My bump feels huge! I am trying to embrace it but could really do with it being a bit smaller for a while yet.
Is everyone else doing well?


----------



## merristems

Oh awesome twinkle, how far along are you now, you dont have a ticker? Xx


----------



## twinkletots

I am 16 weeks, 2 days along. I never quite got round to figuring out how to do a ticker!
It is the best feeling in the world, not long and you will feel it too. Yay to wriggly babies!


----------



## Crystal5483

Hi ladies!!! I'm feeling ok. I have an awful chest cold going on that's driving me nuts!! 

This Wednesday is our private scan and we can find out gender!!! :) can't wait!

Our friends just had their little girl today ... Super cute!

And yes I feel movements!!!


----------



## Hope1409

I have yet to feel movements but my bump is definitly growing. It's not too huge but my regular pants are officially too snug to button. We purchased our nursery furniture today which was very exciting. Now once I find out the sex I can focus on the bedding and all the other accents. I have my scan Friday so lets see if baby will let us take a peek at its privates :)


----------



## merristems

So exciting to be getting wriggles! I cant wait!
Crytal and hope i hop those lo show themselves for you! 
Sorry to hear your suffering crystal, i hope you can shake it off quickly.
Yeah for the nursary purchases Hope, eek i hope to start doing ours soon too, but we are team yellow or green as i prefer green! I want to make the nursary jungle animal themed with tigers and monkeys!


----------



## Crystal5483

Merri my ultrasound tech guarantees gender by the end of te appointment :) she won't be rushing us thank goodness


----------



## merristems

Oh marvellous crystal ooooh so exciting im jealous!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I'm feeling occasional flutters!

Crystal and hope, so excited for your scans! I can't wait until I have mine! I have a doc appt on Wednesday, so hopefully we will set up the scan then!


----------



## Hope1409

I was feeling a lot of flutters last night but I couldn't tell if it was because of the sparkling water I had or if it was the baby. Lol.


----------



## Crystal5483

I only recognized the movement bc this is my 2nd time around. I honestly don't think I really believed I felt anything the first time around until 20 weeks at least. 

Our friend had her baby Sunday! I can't wait!!!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Ya, I didn't recognize anything this early my first time around (I can't remember how far along I was), but since you kind of know what your feeling, it's a bit easier to recognize!


----------



## merristems

Happy scan day ladies looking forward to hearing back on sexes xx


----------



## Crystal5483

https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/Crystal5483/FE1A033B-B1C5-416F-ACA5-D636DFB15BE1-24873-000004847DA728EE.jpg

Bump!! I'm HUGE!


----------



## merristems

Lush are you sure its just one in there ;)
Will upload one later but mine itty bitty!


----------



## Crystal5483

Just one. I was fat to start LOL :) 

I'm scared for gender disappointment. I really want another girl!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

You look great crystal! I'm not quite as big yet. I have a doc appt this afternoon, but no scan for me yet...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## merristems

Here i am 15wks today, gain 5lb so im on track :) 
What times the appointment crystal? You wont be disappointed with the gender just think how lucky you are to have this miracle growing inside you xxx :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







20130220190504300.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Hope1409

loving the bumps ladies. I need to take one of mine and upload it one of these days, although I am not as big yet but you can still definitely see something growing :) 

Who had their gender scans today? Let us know pink or blue!!!!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I had my docs appt this afternoon and i still have to wait 6 weeks for the gender scan! Urg! I'm so impatient, I want to know now!!


----------



## Crystal5483

We are team :pink: :happydance::cloud9::happydance:

You have to check out the video of my little rocker!

https://s32.beta.photobucket.com/user/Crystal5483/library/Mackenzie%20Beth


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Yeah crystal! Great scan pics too! I hope I'm team pink too!


----------



## Hope1409

Awwww congrats crystal! Love the pics and video! I bet you are on cloud 9 right about now :)


----------



## merristems

Beautiful little girl crystal great picyures xxx


----------



## Hope1409

i had my scan today and i asked the doc to see if he could tell the gender. it wasn't too clear cuz baby was not cooperating but he said if he had to guess, it would be a girl. of course me and dh couldn't take just his answer so we got lucky to make an appt for a private scan and the lady was very sure of herself to say it was a girl!!!! i still dont know if i should believe it or wait another 3 weeks for my next scan? 

i was sooo sure it was a boy from day one and now i am just in shock.....i am excited cuz i have always wanted a little girl but i feel like i cant get too excited until i know 100% from my doc.


----------



## merristems

Aww hope they were right so happy for you hope. My friend just found out a wk before edd that they are having a boy when they were told girl at gender scan!!! How crazy that would be deff wait for another inspection i say! Xxx


----------



## Crystal5483

Hope do you have any scan pics or "potty" shots. My tech actually pointed out her "labia" lol DD was like "what?" She then asked how they could tell and I said they looked at her "area" and she had this look of horror on her face like we had totally invaded her privacy lol


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Congrats hope!


----------



## Hope1409

i have scan pics but none of her parts. she was being very stubborn and not cooperating but somehow the tech was able to guarantee it was a girl. i don't know what she saw or looked for. maybe she was able to tell from the reproductive organs and not the actual parts? i have gotten use to the idea of having a little girl so i really hope i dont go back and they tell me its a boy, lol.....talk about mind "fudge"


----------



## Leffy

How is everyone doing? I have been trying to keep busy (and nots worry!) The movements have really stepped up a gear now and when i am resting baby seems to be partying away now :) :happydance: Im finally starting to believe everything is going to be OK :) 

Does anyone have cravings yet? how is your MS?


----------



## Crystal5483

Hey there. I've been sick. Very sick. And throwing up in the mornings but not because of morning sickness. I has a sinus and ear infection. That drained to my lugs and flared my asthma big time! 

Oxygen level is at 95% so I'm going on prednisone.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I'm sorry you are sick crystal! I hope you get better soon!

I have been super busy this week, and it has been making me feel exhausted! I have been feeling baby a little more. Last night I felt moving a lot! As for ms, it's pretty much gone for me, thank goodness! I started craving guacamole last night, have been craving watermelon (i have yet to have any), iced tea, and anything sweet.


----------



## mrswemyss

Sorry I have been extremly MIA!! I just got on a min ago and was browsing. I saw this and thought it was funny bc I have thought we were having a girl this whole time, we find out fri for sure but I was told it may be a boy-way too early to tell when I was told that :)

CONGRATS everyone! I am hoping so far it has not been too bad!!




Hope1409 said:


> i had my scan today and i asked the doc to see if he could tell the gender. it wasn't too clear cuz baby was not cooperating but he said if he had to guess, it would be a girl. of course me and dh couldn't take just his answer so we got lucky to make an appt for a private scan and the lady was very sure of herself to say it was a girl!!!! i still dont know if i should believe it or wait another 3 weeks for my next scan?
> 
> i was sooo sure it was a boy from day one and now i am just in shock.....i am excited cuz i have always wanted a little girl but i feel like i cant get too excited until i know 100% from my doc.


----------



## Leffy

Oh no Crystal :( I hope you feel better soon x

Pray melon os yummy, I have been eating apples with um mayonaise :blush:

mrswemyss are you having a 20 week scan I think they can tell from about 18 weeks? maybe less?


----------



## Crystal5483

https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/Crystal5483/8EC87B8C-109E-45D8-81B7-2030D9B2FEF3-69043-00000C185DAFB2D6.jpg 

Bump photo today :)


----------



## Hope1409

Lovin the bump pic :) I need ur help ladies....soooo tomorrow is my bday and I don't know if I should go for another private scan to confirm this baby is a girl OR if I should wait until next Friday for my doc appt? What would you guys do?


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Great bump pic Crystal! I'll post mine too!

Hope, I don't know. I was thinking about getting a 4D scan before my 20wk scan, but I think I decided to wait until 25-30wks because you get better images.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Crystal5483

Hope I got the private scan at almost 17 weeks and I could not be happier to know. I'm obsessive and I have to plan and the one thing I wanted to know more than anything was the baby's gender. If you think you are definitely ok with waiting another week then so be it but if its really irking you then go :) I have a scan Tuesday and I feel excited to think of it as not only my anatomy scan but also as a confirmation for gender :)

Lovely bump Pray! I love your set ups with the background and pictures!! Mine was in the work bathroom as it has a nice big mirror lol :

I don't know how people wait until 20 weeks to reveal they're pregnant. There's no hiding it for me!


----------



## merristems

Great bump shots ladies pray yours is so proffesional and organised! I keep forgetting to do it! Aww im the only team yellow on this thread! I love a supprise though. I hope you scan goes well Hope xx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Thanks ladies! I make my hubby take them! My son has a responsibility chart hanging in his room, and the back is a blank dry erase board, so it makes a good sign!

Crystal- I have no idea how people can wait that long! 

Merri- I couldn't do team yellow, cuz it's hard for me to wait this long! Lol! We are having a gender reveal party after we find out, I am so excited!


----------



## merristems

I'm liking the anticipation now, when everyone keeps asking me if I will find out it makes me more determined not to!
How are you all feeling now? Im starting to write lists! as this is my first im panicking that i wont have everything ready when lo arrives! Our house is majorly stressing me out we have so much to do still before August, re-roofing bathroom, plastering whole of downstairs then decorating it all!! eek! well all for a good cause we want it nice a cosy for when lo arrives.


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Sorry I've been MIA ladies. My laptop keeps crashing and DH still needs to set up my pc from the move. I royally hate my iPhone but it's my only option atm. Glad to see everyone is doing well. Love the bump pictures! Our next scheduled scan is March 20th. I honestly think my family is more excited than I am to find out the gender. I want to know, don't get me wrong, but I'm still having trouble bonding. I've been feeling movement for several weeks now which gives me peace of mind but it still doesn't feel entirely real. Especially with my MS easing, I don't feel like my life currently revolves around being pregnant. I really don't feel that pregnant. I just feel bloated and it's a little hard to put my shoes on.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## twinkletots

Great bumps ladies! 
I am also team yellow merristems, don't stress about getting everything done. Once baby is here you will realise they don't need much at all apart from lots of cuddles. And milk!
I am struggling to bond with this baby too, don't feel excited or really want to talk about it much. Hoping this changes soon


----------



## merristems

Ambig abd twinkle I dont really feel pregnant either, i do have a small bump and i hear hb on doppler every other day but i still doesnt feel that real i have only had a couple of little flutters but nothing so much as i can deffinatley say that was baby. im sure once we cant touch our toes we will feel pregnant!!

Twinkle glad your staying yellow too :)


----------



## Hope1409

oh my don't even mention lists....i feel like mine is never ending. I am in the process of moving so my house now is a mess with boxes and it's driving me mad. we get the keys next week so once we move and get settled, that will be the first check off from my list. then its planning the baby shower, designing invites, getting the nursery furniture delivered (thank goodness its already picked out and bought), setting up her room, buying some clothes, etc, i can keep going and going, lol. we are almost at the halfway mark of our pregnancies ladies!!!! where did the time go!! :)


----------



## merristems

I know half way its crazy!
Good luck with the move Hope :) Keep ticking off those lists and you willl be there before you know it! 
I have a crib to sand down and repaint then find a matress that fits it! I will have to designate a weekend for this i think!


----------



## Crystal5483

How is everyone doing??

We are half way there and I have so much to do!!! I need to get my butt moving!

I feel huge already! My belly button is already starting to disappear lol


----------



## twinkletots

Ditto crystal, my belly button has disappeared! I am not enjoying my new size and shape to be honest. Really wish I could embrace it but not feeling the love!!


----------



## merristems

Hi ladies, how are you all feeling-yippie half way its gone really fast! My belly button hurts and is trying to poke out! I like my bump its getting quiet hard now. I have spd :( Been struggling since 13wks with it finally got a physio referral for next week! Swimming helps alot walking spoils all the help swimming does! My 20wk scan is on monday really excited to see lo again. I have been given tons of clothes, mostly boy stuff but never mind if i have a girl she can cope with being a tom boy until shes bigger!!
Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Today I had a sharp pain on the right side of my abdomen when I was getting out of my moms car, I basically doubled over in pain for a few secs and my mom freaked out! Good ol' round ligament pain....not! Lol! 

I scheduled my sono for April 4th, but my gender reveal party isn't until April 13th so we are waiting until then to find out! I'm going to have the tech write it down and I am going to give it to the lady who is making our cake. I am so excited!

As for my bump, I love it! Lol! I'm sure once I get to big and uncomfortable I won't love it as much. My belly button hasn't piped, but it didn't last time either, I think I have a deep belly button! But I feel huge too!

Baby has been kicking up a storm and moving like crazy, it's the greatest feeling ever! DH hasn't been able to feel it yet, but I'm sure it won't be long!

Here is my latest bump pic...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Hope1409

Ok ladies I have officially felt my little girl kick!!! All those bubbles I was feeling the past few weeks have now turned into me feeling her and seeing my tummy "bump". I still get startled but I am sure over time I will get use to it. :)


----------



## Crystal5483

Looking good pray!!

Glad to hear everyone is doing well!! 

My belly button is still there. It never popped out with Madi either but its definitely slowly shrinking hahaha. 

My belly is SO big!


----------



## merristems

Still not sure if i have felt kicks or if i feel gas gurgling, my stomach has always been so loud, poor baby must think theres a thunderstorm going on! Bumps looking good pray heres mine last week havent done one this week ...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130319_133426.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Crystal5483

https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/Crystal5483/BCB42D83-20FA-4E9C-A729-B7DA81171788-95888-000022A0980FDF3A.jpg

Huge lol


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Hey ladies. Love the bumps! My belly button went from an innie to a flatty. Not sure if its going to pop or not but I know I'm seeing parts of it that I've never seen before. Lol. Anyway, we went for our scan yesterday. Everything was perfect! Phew! Also we found out it's a boy!!!! :) We couldn't be happier! I think it's really helped DH to finally get to see a scan with some movement. I think we may have decided on a name. Now I can start focusing on the nursery and putting away clothes for him. Here is a 4D face shot. He has his pouty lips going on. Probably because the tech kept poking him to get his hand away from his eye. Also he has his face burrowed in my uterus so it came out a little distorted.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Crystal5483

Awe congrats!!!!


----------



## merristems

Yippie a little boy they seem to be all the rage! Glad hubby is feeling happier. I cant believe gour thinking of putting clothes into draws! Mine are all bagged up waiting for me to get a move on and clear bedroom for baby stuff! Its so exciting though isnt it! Lovely pic xxx


----------



## twinkletots

Looking good ladies and congrats on the boy hope.
I still don't.feel ready to buy or do anything for baby arriving. My boobs have been ready since week 1 so at least baby won't starve, ha ha!!


----------



## Crystal5483

That's my biggest fear right now - that my milk won't come in! I didn't attempt to BF with DD so I'm not sure how its gonna work out for me. 

We only have two bedrooms so lucky for us this is another girl. They will be sharing a room which means DD has to rearrange her room! She is very excited. We are re-painting her room this weekend and starting the re-organization project. But we need to get a bigger dresser for them to share and I can't do that until I can pick up our new SUV - but they're taking FOREVER to register it! (I work for Toyota and this is an associate lease vehicle). Blah!

I'm baking 3 batches of cupcakes tonight. Double batch red velvet with homemade cream cheese frosting and one chocolate with homemade chocolate buttecream.


----------



## merristems

Oh wow cup cakes sound amazing and i only just had breakfast! 
My boobs havent really grown much after the initial spurt. I worry i wont have any milk as im a smaller lady. Hopefully it will come in ok nearer the time. 
Crystal thats so cute your dd is exfited to share her room, how old is she? Xx


----------



## Crystal5483

She's 6 :) bit of an age gap but she will make for quite a big helper!


----------



## merristems

Bless :)


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Great bump pics ladies!

Ambiguous- beautiful scan pic! I'm glad your DH feels better, and congrats on the boy!

Crystal- cupcakes sound great right now! Lol!


----------



## merristems

Hi ladies im just back from my 20wkscan, everything was perfect!:cloud9: 
All measurements within normal range babe was so cute sleepy and kept rolling over so they couldnt see everything. I didnt want to know the sex but we both think we saw boy bits but im not putting any money on it as it was a very quick sighting! I thrilled no matter what its been a crazy and worrying 5months i just want to enjoy every minute now until i meet our little babe.
Hope everyone else is ok here lots of hugs xxx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Merri, that is wonderful! I am so glad your scan went good!

My scan is this afternoon! I am so excited to LO, and so is DS! It's going to be cute to see how he reacts! I still have to wait another week for my gender reveal party to find out what we are having...


----------



## merristems

Thank you pray xxx
Enjoy your scan today hope ds loves it too its amazing the change in size! Xxx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

My scan went great today! Everything looked perfect! Here are the two scan pics I got, any guesses? I am going to have a hard time waiting till next Saturday!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## merristems

Yippie pray! Im no good at guessing but im saying girl! Not long to wait! Enjoy your party! We dont do those in UK we barely do baby showers! Look after yourself xxxx


----------



## merristems

Here we are not the best because i tried to do it on my own and had trouble holding computer and taking photo!
Hows everyone elses looking?
 



Attached Files:







21.1wks.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Great bump merri! Here is mine...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Crystal5483

Hey ladies glad everyone is well!! Pray I also say girl!!


----------



## Hope1409

Hi ladies, it has been mighty quiet on here. Just dropping in to say hi and hope everyone is doing well. We are officially in the home stretch! I can't believe how quickly it has all gone by. 

Afm, nothing new, my placenta is still low so I am being monitored every three weeks to see if it goes up. I have my next appt on Thursday so we will see what it looks like then. Baby girl is moving and kicking tons and I am loving every second of it :)


----------



## merristems

Hi hope! Yes very quiet here i think we are all just getting on with it! Sorry about placenta being low if it doesnt move will the need to c section you?

Im well spd comes and goes depending on activity levels. I think my muscles are beginning to seperate in front feels like there is a gap now below belly button. Skippy is busy mostly before dinner and after and when im trying to sleep. Night times are bad im sore on hips and despite about 5 pillows i cant get comfy. We are getting so close to meeting our rainbows im so excited to hear birth stories and see first pics xxx good luck ladies xxxx


----------



## Leffy

Hi girls how are you all x


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Yes, it has been quiet! It's hard to believe it is getting so close! I had a 4D scan done on Saturday, and got some really good pics even though he was sleeping most of the time despite the fact I ate some chocolate right before!

My feet have been super sore lately! I can't be on them long at all before they start to hurt. I have an appt this afternoon, I have appts every two weeks now.

I hope everyone is doing well!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Miss Redknob

So great to see everyone is doing well :)

Our baby boy is in the transverse position so we are being monitored weekly now till the end. Also OB is going to induce me at 38 weeks if he doesn't come on his own :)


----------



## Hope1409

My appts are every two weeks as well, and yes if my placenta stays low, I will need to have a c section...but he seems hopeful that it will go up. My hips hurt at night also...not to mention my tailbone when I sit long hours. I plan to make an appt for our 4D scan this week. I'm excited and nervous to see what she looks like :)


----------



## boo2306

Hi,

I'm due my little miracle on August 10th. We conceived after losing a baby at 13weeks. 

We're very excited.

Xx


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Lovely scan Pray!!!

It seems like everyone is high risk for a c-section. I just had my scan on Wednesday. He is still in the frank breech position. My next appointment they are going to try to flip him if he isn't already. If they can't he'll be a csection baby also. I'm fine with whatever is best for him. He's measuring 36 weeks 1 day in size and 6 lbs 4 oz so he may be stuck in that position already. She was shocked at the amount of hair on his head. Here is my favorite pic from his scan. It was very hard to get a good shot of his face because his hands and feet are in front of his face. That is why you cannot see his eyes.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## merristems

Aww AH thats a cute pic, shame he is a breechy bum! I hope you have time for him to flipxxxx

Mine was cephalic last time im hoping it has remained that way i really want a natural birth.

Hi Boo congratulations! Its getting very exciting now :) xxxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Congrats Boo :)

AH - what a great pic, hope he moves in time :)

Merri - hope bub move for you :)

AFM - Bub is now head down and ready to go :)


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Boo-congrats!
AH- I hope he flips! I've heard it can hurt quite a bit if they have to try to flip him. Cute scan pic too!
Red knob- my baby boy is head down too, so hopfully he doesn't move!


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Any updates? My due date is only 6 days away and I know some are even sooner. Getting really excited! :happydance:


----------



## merristems

No news here but i cant possibly last another 4wks! Im huuuuuge! Ive gained alot of weight im hoping its all baby and milk! But saying that, this baby could be 8lb by now! 
We have had such a hot july ive lived on ice lollies! 

Anyone getting BH? I think ive had a couple but really mild and short lived :( im so ready for baby now! 
Also my boobs have grown again and im getting a little colostrum so all good signs!

Hope youre all well, whos had their babies already anyone? Xxxxxx


----------



## MamaTex

merristems said:


> No news here but i cant possibly last another 4wks! Im huuuuuge! Ive gained alot of weight im hoping its all baby and milk! But saying that, this baby could be 8lb by now!
> We have had such a hot july ive lived on ice lollies!
> 
> Anyone getting BH? I think ive had a couple but really mild and short lived :( im so ready for baby now!
> Also my boobs have grown again and im getting a little colostrum so all good signs!
> 
> Hope youre all well, whos had their babies already anyone? Xxxxxx

I have been having Braxton Hicks. I usually get them when I have been sitting down too long. They will really get going in the evenings if I don't get up and move around some. At one point they were getting really painful. I could tell it wasn't the baby moving because the feeling of it happened again and again. It was too quick to be movement and my abdomen tightened. 

No baby for me yet. I am 38 weeks tomorrow and there is no sign this baby has engaged any lower. I am due 8/14 so I still have a bit of time until the due date. Trying not to fixate on when she may come.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

No news here either. I started taking epo a few days ago to try to "ripen" my cervix. I'm ready for this baby to arrive!!


----------



## merristems

Ah we are due the same day mama tex! Cool! Ive just been told baby is back to back so I need to focus on my posture seriously! Mine is 3/5ths engaged but has been for the last 4 appointments! Its so hard not to fixate on due date!!


----------



## MamaTex

Pray2bBlessed said:


> No news here either. I started taking epo a few days ago to try to "ripen" my cervix. I'm ready for this baby to arrive!!

Where did you get your EPO and how much are you taking? I would like to do something to help prep me.


----------



## merristems

You should be able to get it in any pharmacy or health food shop they say 500mg 2x a day from 37wk then 3-4x a day after 38wks. Im just taking it orally im not keen to put it up there!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

MamaTex said:


> Pray2bBlessed said:
> 
> 
> No news here either. I started taking epo a few days ago to try to "ripen" my cervix. I'm ready for this baby to arrive!!
> 
> Where did you get your EPO and how much are you taking? I would like to do something to help prep me.Click to expand...

I just got mine at Walgreens. They are 1000mg tablets, and I've been taking 1 orally and 1 vaginally right before bed. If you do it vaginally, make sure you lay down right after you put it in or it will leak out! I might increase it to 2 orally after I turn 38weeks. I have an OB appt tomorrow, so we'll see if its started working yet when she checks me!


----------



## Crystal5483

We have had our baby girl!! Mackenzie Beth was born a week early on Sunday July 28th at 2:25am!

https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/Crystal5483/A6261645-4BE8-40D2-B313-6BD5E232F674-39759-000006B43E9C3B03.jpg
https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/Crystal5483/60BF690C-44BE-404C-819F-FCF925AB2C71-39759-000006B4475849D7.jpg


----------



## merristems

Congratulations! Very beautiful little lady well done honey xxxxx


----------



## Hope1409

awwww congratulations!!!! she is precious! it is so surreal starting to read our group of ladies having their bundles of joy.....the nine months just flew! 

No baby yet for me, still waiting (due date 8-11). i am already really uncomfortable and feeling weird things down there that i don't know what to make of since this is my first time lol. i just hope my LO's delivery is as smooth as the past 9 months have been.


----------



## Crystal5483

Thank you!! I will post the L&D details soon :)


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Awwwww! She's adorable Crystal!!


----------



## MamaTex

Congratulations Crystal. Sweet lil' babe!!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

How is everyone doing? I had a very long, frustrating and disappointing day yesterday. I started having regular contractions at about 4am. They were about 5 mins apart. They continued and were getting closer together so I went to the hospital about 8:30am. The contractions still continued, but I wasn't dilating, just a little over a fingertip and my uterus is still really high. So, they sent me home around 1pm since I wasn't progressing. I am still having contractions. Last night I was so discouraged I couldn't stop crying , this all just stinks! If none of this would have happened, I just would still be waiting, but I got so excited that it was time, and now I am just discouraged, not to mention still having contractions. so now I'm going to second guess when I really do need to go in...


----------



## merristems

Aw honey how disheartening, but on the plus at least things are moving now and it will be very soon and lo will be in your arms xxxxx hang in there and trust your body to do its job xxx


----------



## MamaTex

Pray2bBlessed said:


> How is everyone doing? I had a very long, frustrating and disappointing day yesterday. I started having regular contractions at about 4am. They were about 5 mins apart. They continued and were getting closer together so I went to the hospital about 8:30am. The contractions still continued, but I wasn't dilating, just a little over a fingertip and my uterus is still really high. So, they sent me home around 1pm since I wasn't progressing. I am still having contractions. Last night I was so discouraged I couldn't stop crying , this all just stinks! If none of this would have happened, I just would still be waiting, but I got so excited that it was time, and now I am just discouraged, not to mention still having contractions. so now I'm going to second guess when I really do need to go in...

You could still be progressing as we speak. I am sorry you got your hopes up though. I can only imagine how I would feel if I started contracting and went all the way to the hospital to be sent back. Sounds like you did all you could do before you went!! Hopefully things continue to move forward and you don't have to go backwards. 

As for me, I haven't had anything major occur. I haven't lost my plug, have not had any real contractions, and continue to feel pretty normal. Last night I had some sharp pains in my abdomen, followed by a squirming/squeezing sensation down below my belly button. I could also feel it near my pelvic region. It's hard to say what it was. I thought it might be the baby moving but it felt so odd. Not sure if it was Braxton Hicks happening lower or not. I felt the same thing today but it was for a brief period of time. I am 39 weeks, 2 days and it doesn't seem like the baby will be coming within the week. According to my OB and the home care nurse I see for my GD, the baby is still pretty high. I was offered a cervical check at my 39+2 appointment today, but I declined. I don't want one unless I am scheduling an induction, which I don't care to do at this point and time.


----------



## Crystal5483

Miss Mack is still not taking to the breast :( been pumping and supplementing but she doesn't want it direct from the source. I have an appt with an LC on Thursday.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Crystal- I hope she starts latching, I know how frustrating that is! DS was like that too, and then we later found he was tongue tied.

Mamatex- it will happen soon!

AFM- So, I went to the hospital again last night a round 2am. I was having more painful contractions about every 4 mins. I still hadn't dilated anymore, so they sent me home again around 5am. Urg! This is getting so old, I am just ready for Wesley to come out already! On another note, I did loose part if my mucus plug yesterday afternoon, but the nurse said that doesn't mean much...


----------



## Hope1409

i am officially past my due date. i went to the doc today and he scheduled me for an induction for this coming thursday :) im sooo excited to finally meet my little girl but the nerves and emotions i am feeling are unreal!


----------



## merristems

Yeah! Woop woop! My due date is tomorrow, got mw today, so scared baby feels transverse now :(


----------



## Crystal5483

Hope everyone is doing well!!

We have an LC appointment on Thursday to see if they can help get her to latch. She gets VERY FRUSTRATED when the milk just doesn't flow ASAP. So I'm not sure how this will work :(

I've been pumping but definitely am not getting a good "return" as she's taking 2oz a feeding and sometimes 3oz and I can barely get 1-2oz. Started taking fenugreek and drinking Gatorade to help assist. I really need to get her to boob to help with supply!


----------



## MamaTex

Crystal, I can only imagine how frustrating that must be. 

Pray2bBlessed, it is aggravating when our bodies tease us so!! 

I have been recovering from a cold. I feel I am past the worst of it so I am just going to continue drinking a lot of water and resting at home. I am one day away from my due date. After giving it some thought, I decided to be induced next Wednesday when I am 41 weeks. Just not comfortable with going to 42 weeks and beyond. Overall, I feel ok. I have my energy back and I can taste food again, which is a relief!! No idea why the cold decided to strike in my 39th week of pregnancy. I haven't been sick this entire pregnancy.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

My due date is on Thursday. I've still been having these darn contractions that go no where, and keep me awake at night! I am so ready for this to be over with and I am holding my baby boy in my arms! If no baby yet by the 21st (praying he's here by then!) I will be induced. I really wanted to go natural this time with no induction, but I can only go on like this for so long!


----------



## merristems

Crystal I hope your appointment helps some babies are lazy feeders and need to be roused really well before they latch, did they check for tongue tie? I hope you figure it out together soon xxx

Tex sorry you have been ill. I dont think I have had any colds since I got pregnant wierd I normally have 2 In. Winter!

Pray, I know that it must be frustrating but those contractions must be doing something in there! Im sure little man will be with you soon.

Well 40wks today! NEver thought id come this far I am so happy! I dont even mind waiting 2 more weeks though I think dh is ready for his two weeks paternity time! I have had no symptoms but mw said some women dont and my mum said her first labour just happened with none of the pre labour stuff. Who knows what will happen. Im considering a stretch and sweep next tues if still nothing but Im not convinced!
Good luck texx and pray, they will behere soon!!


----------



## MamaTex

Good luck to you too merristems. I am also 40 weeks today. Go us!! Heck, go all of us. Hehehe. I woke up feeling the exact same as yesterday, pregnancy wise. I am pretty much over my cold though, which is such a relief. I would not want to be sitting up in Labor & Delivery sick!!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Good luck girls!

I will be 40 weeks tomorrow. I had my doc appt this afternoon and I was 2 cm dilated. Woot! Some progress! Lol! She did a sweep, so we'll see if it works, insure hope it does!!


----------



## MamaTex

Pray2bBlessed said:


> Good luck girls!
> 
> I will be 40 weeks tomorrow. I had my doc appt this afternoon and I was 2 cm dilated. Woot! Some progress! Lol! She did a sweep, so we'll see if it works, insure hope it does!!

:thumbup:


----------



## Barhanita

I haven't been following this thread, but my name is still on the first page. I just wanted to say that my sweet baby Lena is 4 weeks old and I love her so much. I've had a pretty rough pregnancy, she was induced, but my labor was short and fabulous. She is a good baby, but nursing hasn't been easy. We are working on it!

Congrats everyone on their babies and good luck and easy labor to those who are still pregnant.


----------



## merristems

Congratulations Barhanita! Sorry pregnancy was difficult but im glad little lady is safe and well xx

Started to loose my plug yesterday after saying nothing was happening, could still be days but I hope not im sure we are both ready for kick off!


----------



## MamaTex

Barhanita said:


> I haven't been following this thread, but my name is still on the first page. I just wanted to say that my sweet baby Lena is 4 weeks old and I love her so much. I've had a pretty rough pregnancy, she was induced, but my labor was short and fabulous. She is a good baby, but nursing hasn't been easy. We are working on it!
> 
> Congrats everyone on their babies and good luck and easy labor to those who are still pregnant.

Congrats on your rainbow and thanks!!


----------



## Crystal5483

LC appointment today - wish me luck!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Congrats Barhanita!

Merri- I have been loosing my plug for the past week,so unfortunately it's not a good sign of impending labor.

Crystal- good luck at your appt today!

AFM- I was so hoping and praying that something would happen last night after my sweep, but nothing yet. I'm planning on getting some walking in today, and hopefully that will kick start things!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Good news ladies!! Thursday I went shopping with my mom to get walking in. And Thursday night around 8:30 my water broke! I wasn't having regular contractions yet, so we waited for my in laws to come pick Mikey up, and then we headed to the hospital. Contractions kicked in on the way there. They picked up pretty strongly around 12:30-1:00am and Wesley James was born at 3:38am! He was 8lbs2.4ozs, and 19inches long. He is so sweet, and looks exactly like Mikey did when he was born! My goal was to not have an epidural, and I didn't!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## MamaTex

Congratulations Pray2BeBlessed. Nice photo of your son and your new baby!!

It looks like I will be going to close to the end of the month. I am just trying to enjoy these last few days before my induction next Wednesday. I started up walking again Thursday night and have been taking EPO capsules. On Friday I went in for my appointment at 40+2 and had a cervical check. I am still high, thick, and shut. The walking, positioning exercises, and EPO isn't doing anything for me it seems. I haven't lost my mucus plug or had any contractions so it looks like I am going to be in this for the long haul until Wednesday. I have pretty much given up on the idea of going into labor on my own, but am excited that by the end of next week I will finally be a mommy!!!

Hope everyone is doing well. A thunderstorm crashed through the city yesterday and has brought the temps down, so I plan to soak up some sunshine before it gets too hot.

:)


----------



## merristems

Oh wonderful. Pray lovely picture and great news well done on no epidural that was a fast labour xxx

Mamma Texx I feel you! I havent had an internal but I just know nothing is happening until this weds! Thinking of acupuncture before I let then mess around down there! They let us go to 40+12 here before they panic, im happy to keep going as long as baby is healthy but it means I may not be allowed home birth :( I really want a water delivery too which isnt possible if your hooked up yo drips etc. Who knows! Im hoping the full moon brings on labour, baby was so restless yesterday. Ive been loosing plug since weds no contractions to speak of though! Good luck for Weds xxx


----------



## Hope1409

My precious girl was born this past thurs via induction. Labor and delivery was a breeze surprisingly...i expected a lot more pain and pushing lol. I cant believe after trc for two years, i have my precious bundle home with me. Dh and i are so in love!


----------



## merristems

Congratulations hope thats wonderful news what have you called her? Im pleased to hear labour was fine for you xx
Im still patiently waiting here! ?......


----------



## MamaTex

Hey ladies. Had my baby on Monday of this week. She is precious and all I have been waiting for!!!



I ended up needing a C section because my little girl was not able to handle the contractions brought on by the pitocin. I tried to labor naturally but it was several hours before I saw the faintest of progress. I paid my dues though lol. In the end I had a beautiful little cowgirl and am happy!!! Good luck to everyone. I am still recovering but am feeling better by the day!!

:winkwink:


----------



## Hope1409

merristems said:


> Congratulations hope thats wonderful news what have you called her? Im pleased to hear labour was fine for you xx
> Im still patiently waiting here! ?......

We named her Isabella but we really should have named her Piglet because she eats so much lol. Shes a good baby, i cant complain :) good luck to you hun, keep us posted :)


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Congrats ladies!


----------



## merristems

My little girl is here 7lb5oz natural birth no drugs. Born 22nd August 9.23pm we have called her mahayla Alice. Cloud 9 xxd


----------



## MamaTex

merristems said:


> My little girl is here 7lb5oz natural birth no drugs. Born 22nd August 9.23pm we have called her mahayla Alice. Cloud 9 xxd

:winkwink::baby::thumbup:


----------



## Crystal5483

Congrats ladies!!! We are finally getting our LOs :)


----------

